# Sean Hannity's "Freedom Concerts" are a Scam



## Modbert

Just when I thought he couldn't get any lower..

Sean Hannity&#8217;s Freedom CONcert Scam: Almost None of Charity&#8217;s $ Went to Injured Troops, Kids of Fallen Troops; G5s for Vannity?



> In fact, less than 20%&#8211;and in two recent years, less than 7% and 4%, respectively&#8211;of the money raised by Freedom Alliance went to these causes, while millions of dollars went to expenses, including consultants and apparently to ferret the Hannity posse of family and friends in high style. And, despite Hannity&#8217;s statements to the contrary on his nationally syndicated radio show, few of the children of fallen soldiers got more than $1,000-$2,000, with apparently none getting more than $6,000, while Freedom Alliance appears to have spent tens of thousands of dollars for private planes.  Moreover, despite written assurances to donors that all money raised would go directly to scholarships for kids of the fallen heroes and not to expenses, has begun charging expenses of nearly $500,000 to give out just over $800,000 in scholarships.





> The tax forms available to the public for the Freedom Alliance&#8211;for the years 2006-2008&#8211;paint a tragic story, a story of a charity that makes gazillions and spends very little for the purposes it claims, a charity that spends millions more on its small staff and crony consultants than it ever gives in scholarships to the children of the fallen or severely injured troops or in aid to the injured troops themselves.  While Hannity&#8217;s Freedom Concerts take in millions, only a few hundred thousand go to the claimed intended recipients.





> Keep in mind that a charity is considered reputable if no more than 25% of its revenue goes to expenses and no less than 75% of it goes to the intended charity recipients.  Given that, Freedom Alliance&#8217;s balance sheets are embarrassing in their shamelessness.





> *According to its 2006 tax returns, Freedom Alliance reported revenue of $10, 822, 785, but only $397,900&#8211;or a beyond-measly 3.68%&#8211;of that was given to the children of fallen troops as scholarships or as aid to severely injured soldiers.*
> 
> *On the other hand, 62% of the money went to &#8220;expenses,&#8221; including $979,485 for &#8220;consultants&#8221; and an &#8220;advisor.&#8221; Yes, consultant/advisors got more than double what injured troops and the kids of fallen troops got. The tax forms show that &#8220;New World Aviation&#8221; got paid $60,601 for &#8220;air travel.&#8221; *Was that for Hannity&#8217;s G5? Like I said, neither the charity nor Hannity is talking.* And finally, that year, Freedom Alliance spent $1,730,816 on postage and shipping and $1,414,215 on printing, for a total of $3,145,031, nearly half the revenue the charity spent that year and about eight times what the injured troops and the children of fallen ones received.*





> *Freedom Alliance&#8217;s 2007 tax returns aren&#8217;t much better. Out of $12,459,317 it raised that year, only $895,347&#8211;or just 7%&#8211;went to seriously wounded troops and scholarships for fallen troops. 53% went to expenses, including $1,464,627 in postage and $1,151,428 in printing. $604,995 went to &#8220;professional fees&#8221; and &#8220;consultants.&#8221; Out of millions paid for Freedom Concert tickets and raised in fundraisers by Hannity listeners, only $596,500 went to college scholarships for soldiers who died in battle, and only $299,897 went to horribly injured troops*. 208 student children of the fallen got an average of $2,868 apiece for tuition, though many got only $1,000 or less. 382 soldiers with serious injuries got an average of $785 each.





> *And then, there are the 2008 Freedom Alliance tax forms, which were signed in November 2009 and filed only recently.  That year, Freedom Alliance took in $8,781,431 in revenue and gave $1,060,275.57 total&#8211;or just 12%&#8211;to seriously wounded soldiers and for scholarships to kids of the fallen. * Remember, this is well below the 75% required to be considered a legitimate charity.  A*nd after claiming in written letters to donors that 100% of the money donated, via the Freedom Concerts or otherwise, to the scholarships would go directly to the scholarships and not to expenses, the Freedom Alliance decided to do the contrary and charge expenses anyway&#8211;charging a whopping $436,386 to give out $802,250 in scholarships.  That means that 35% of the $1,238,636&#8211;all of which was supposed to go to scholarships for these kids of the fallen&#8211;went to Freedom Alliance*.





> I learned that the organizations which evaluate charities are entirely worthless.  Freedom Alliance is certified as &#8220;Best in America&#8221; by the &#8220;Independent Charities of America.&#8221;  It is also rated a &#8220;Four Star Charity&#8221; by &#8220;Charity Navigator.&#8221;  Both of these &#8220;ratings&#8221; are posted prominently on Freedom Alliance&#8217;s website, misleading donors into believing they are donating to a worthy cause, when in fact they are mostly donating to a black hole of expenses.*  Even Charity Navigator notes in its strange, illogical, and mostly inaccurate Four Star rating that Freedom Alliance has a fund-raising &#8220;efficiency&#8221; of only nine cents on the dollar. *


----------



## Yurt




----------



## William Joyce

Your quote is from Billy Joel?

That is like five levels of lame.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

My guess is that the OP is total bullshit. Like I said, it's just a guess right now.


----------



## Modbert

CrusaderFrank said:


> My guess is that the OP is total bullshit. Like I said, it's just a guess right now.



Don't be a Partisan hack.

Why not look at the link? It gives the tax return links so you can see for yourself.


----------



## uscitizen

Hannity is all scam.
But keep on giving him you attention, it iws your right in America to be stupit.


----------



## mudwhistle

CrusaderFrank said:


> My guess is that the OP is total bullshit. Like I said, it's just a guess right now.



After watching Dog post all of this time is there any doubt.


----------



## Modbert

Yep, that's right my Republican "friends", just ignore the fact there is a link to the business's tax returns. 

Orwell would be proud of you two.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I just went through the tax returns, you're right it's despicable, just when I thought Libs could not get any lower.

Sean is going to eat Debbie Schussels guts for lunch tomorrow

You should probably apologize now Dog


----------



## Modbert

CrusaderFrank said:


> I just went through the tax returns, you're right it's despicable, just when I thought Libs could not get any lower.
> 
> Sean is going to eat Debbie Schussels guts for lunch tomorrow
> 
> *You should probably apologize now Dog*



Give me a good reason why.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Dogbert said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just went through the tax returns, you're right it's despicable, just when I thought Libs could not get any lower.
> 
> Sean is going to eat Debbie Schussels guts for lunch tomorrow
> 
> *You should probably apologize now Dog*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give me a good reason why.
Click to expand...


Did you look through the tax returns or are you just parroting Debbie Schussel's hate and venom?  Be honest


----------



## CrusaderFrank

nevermind, it's obvious you didn't look at the returns

You picked it up and ran with it but I guarantee you the article is a blatant attempt to deceive and totally, totally totally and completely misrepresent the groups finances.  She's misleading in a 10b5 sort of way


----------



## Modbert

CrusaderFrank said:


> Did you look through the tax returns or are you just parroting Debbie Schussel's hate and venom?  Be honest



I looked through them and unless I missed something, they would be correct.

Where exactly do you assume she pulled these numbers out of by the way? Thin air?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Dogbert said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you look through the tax returns or are you just parroting Debbie Schussel's hate and venom?  Be honest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked through them and unless I missed something, they would be correct.
> 
> Where exactly do you assume she pulled these numbers out of by the way? Thin air?
Click to expand...


You missed something out in the 8 figures column

Chances are Sean will answer her tomorrow, he shouldn't, she really has nothing but hate and venom, but if he does answer her, it won't be pretty. 

She went way out of her way to misrepresent the Freedom Alliance


----------



## Modbert

2006 Tax Return:

Total Revenue: $10,822,785

Salaries and Wages: $604,310

Employee Benefits: $128,726

Postage and Shipping: $1,730,816

Printing & Publications: $1,414,215

Conferences, Conventions, and Meetings: $587,260

Consultants: $641,411

Now who am I going to believe? You? Or my own two eyes?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Dogbert said:


> 2006 Tax Return:
> 
> Total Revenue: $10,822,785
> 
> Salaries and Wages: $604,310
> 
> Employee Benefits: $128,726
> 
> Postage and Shipping: $1,730,816
> 
> Printing & Publications: $1,414,215
> 
> Conferences, Conventions, and Meetings: $587,260
> 
> Consultants: $641,411
> 
> Now who am I going to believe? You? Or my own two eyes?



I'm trying as best I can to be a friend here, you are doubling down on a very bad, losing bet.

Like I said, you missed something out in the tens of millions column, but that's just because you don't know what you're looking at, that's not your fault, she just directed you to one part of the return


----------



## Modbert

CrusaderFrank said:


> I'm trying as best I can to be a friend here, you are doubling down on a very bad, losing bet.
> 
> Like I said, you missed something out in the tens of millions column, but that's just because you don't know what you're looking at, that's not your fault, she just directed you to one part of the return



Which part am I suppose to be looking at then?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Dogbert said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying as best I can to be a friend here, you are doubling down on a very bad, losing bet.
> 
> Like I said, you missed something out in the tens of millions column, but that's just because you don't know what you're looking at, that's not your fault, she just directed you to one part of the return
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which part am I suppose to be looking at then?
Click to expand...


Here's a hint: it's a fund for scholarships, it's not supposed to lay out 100% of its net collections every year


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Dogbert said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying as best I can to be a friend here, you are doubling down on a very bad, losing bet.
> 
> Like I said, you missed something out in the tens of millions column, but that's just because you don't know what you're looking at, that's not your fault, she just directed you to one part of the return
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which part am I suppose to be looking at then?
Click to expand...

Usually when a blogger or internet columnist has links to documents which point to their own site, it's a red flag.

Closer examination is required.


----------



## Modbert

CrusaderFrank said:


> Here's a hint: it's a fund for scholarships, it's not supposed to lay out 100% of its net collections every year



Here's a hint: The majority of money being made isn't going towards scholarships.

From the tax return for 2006:

Supporting Statement of:

Form 990 p 2/line 22b cash

Scholarship Grants: $306,500
Grants and Contributions: $91,400

Total: $397,900

And yet, I see almost double that being spent in 2006 being spent on "Consultants" and a "advisor" ($979,485).

Do explain that.

Edit: And that doesn't even include the other expenses. That's just two expenses.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Dogbert said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a hint: it's a fund for scholarships, it's not supposed to lay out 100% of its net collections every year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a hint: The majority of money being made isn't going towards scholarships.
> 
> From the tax return for 2006:
> 
> Supporting Statement of:
> 
> Form 990 p 2/line 22b cash
> 
> Scholarship Grants: $306,500
> Grants and Contributions: $91,400
> 
> Total: $397,900
> 
> And yet, I see almost double that being spent in 2006 being spent on "Consultants." ($641,411)
> 
> Do explain that.
Click to expand...




OK, we'll talk more same time tomorrow.


----------



## Modbert

Midnight Marauder said:


> Usually when a blogger or internet columnist has links to documents which point to their own site, it's a red flag.
> 
> Closer examination is required.



So you're saying the documents are a fraud? 

It looks like to me it was a uploaded PDF that was scanned.


----------



## Modbert

CrusaderFrank said:


> OK, we'll talk more same time tomorrow.



That's what I thought. You can't give me a straight answer. Just a "ohh she has so much venom in her."


----------



## MarcATL

Great thread DogBert.

These self-proclaimed conservatives and born-again fiscally conservatives never cease to amaze me.







SMH!


----------



## G.T.

The Charity bit of it aside, these concerts are despicable to begin with. 

He's using the platform that TROOP SUPPORT *automatically * creates, and going on stage and posturing politically, making jokes against Dem's, etc. while right in his audience are Democrat Veterans, there for the troops, not for "Sean Hannity" or politics at all. It's disgusting, tbh.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I wish more Libs would join Dogbert out on the limb.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I'm in the middle of a 2 Minute Hate against Sean.


----------



## California Girl

G.T. said:


> The Charity bit of it aside, these concerts are despicable to begin with.
> 
> He's using the platform that TROOP SUPPORT *automatically * creates, and going on stage and posturing politically, making jokes against Dem's, etc. while right in his audience are Democrat Veterans, there for the troops, not for "Sean Hannity" or politics at all. It's disgusting, tbh.



Were these 'Democrat Vets' forced to attend? 

Good grief.... you must be very tall to reach that far.


----------



## bodecea

I'm still waiting for Hannity's waterboarding for military charities.


----------



## G.T.

California Girl said:


> Were these 'Democrat Vets' forced to attend?
> 
> Good grief.... you must be very tall to reach that far.



Why would they think not to attend a Freedom Concert advertised to benefit the troops? It's not advertised as a political rally, which is what Sean and guests subsequently use it for. It's deplorable.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Sean was running the concert when Nancy and the Dems were threatening to cut funding to the troop in Iraq just to make Bush look bad.


----------



## California Girl

G.T. said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were these 'Democrat Vets' forced to attend?
> 
> Good grief.... you must be very tall to reach that far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would they think not to attend a Freedom Concert advertised to benefit the troops? It's not advertised as a political rally, which is what Sean and guests subsequently use it for. It's deplorable.
Click to expand...


If I was to attend a concert hosted by someone from MSBBC, would I not expect it to be more left wing than right? Yes. So don't play the victim care on behalf of people you don't even know. It is pathetic and laughable. 

And, as per usual, the OP has his facts just a tad off kilter.... as happens when one links to a site with a political agenda. Which is why I rarely link to these so called 'sources'. The whole faux outrage about this is a joke.


----------



## Stephanie

Holy Moly, can you believe how low the left will crawl to attack someone.

now it's their charitable contributions.


----------



## G.T.

California Girl said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were these 'Democrat Vets' forced to attend?
> 
> Good grief.... you must be very tall to reach that far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would they think not to attend a Freedom Concert advertised to benefit the troops? It's not advertised as a political rally, which is what Sean and guests subsequently use it for. It's deplorable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I was to attend a concert hosted by someone from MSBBC, would I not expect it to be more left wing than right? Yes. So don't play the victim care on behalf of people you don't even know. It is pathetic and laughable.
> 
> And, as per usual, the OP has his facts just a tad off kilter.... as happens when one links to a site with a political agenda. Which is why I rarely link to these so called 'sources'. The whole faux outrage about this is a joke.
Click to expand...



Not everyone follows the whole MSNBC/left, FOX/Right schism and/or follows Politics at all, and in fact, based on the numbers, MOST don't........so yea, assuming a benefit for the troops would not be turned "political" is probably how most atendees come to supporting the cause....................but then, they get there. 

You know, there's nothing wrong with saying that politicising troops is wrong............. of both Pelosi and Dems, and also Sean Hannity and his phony concerts. It's ok that you can't, though. I see you.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Stephanie said:


> Holy Moly, can you believe how low the left will crawl to attack someone.
> 
> now it's their charitable contributions.



Worse yet, they are totally financially illiterate and missed a very important item out in the tens of millions column


----------



## California Girl

G.T. said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would they think not to attend a Freedom Concert advertised to benefit the troops? It's not advertised as a political rally, which is what Sean and guests subsequently use it for. It's deplorable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I was to attend a concert hosted by someone from MSBBC, would I not expect it to be more left wing than right? Yes. So don't play the victim care on behalf of people you don't even know. It is pathetic and laughable.
> 
> And, as per usual, the OP has his facts just a tad off kilter.... as happens when one links to a site with a political agenda. Which is why I rarely link to these so called 'sources'. The whole faux outrage about this is a joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not everyone follows the whole MSNBC/left, FOX/Right schism and/or follows Politics at all, and in fact, based on the numbers, MOST don't........so yea, assuming a benefit for the troops would not be turned "political" is probably how most atendees come to supporting the cause....................but then, they get there.
> 
> You know, there's nothing wrong with saying that politicising troops is wrong............. of both Pelosi and Dems, and also Sean Hannity and his phony concerts. It's ok that you can't, though. I see you.
Click to expand...


You just talk too much shit for me, GT. Your faux outrage on behalf of the poor Dem Vets is, I am sure, laudable... but I'm willing to bet they are perfectly capable of making up their own minds without you having to defend them. It's pathetic, partisan, nonsense. 

Personally, I despise politicians politicizing the troops. I have no problem with any media figure - left or right - using their own popularity to raise money for them. None whatsoever.


----------



## American Horse

It is amazing that it takes a 67-page tax return for a tax exempt organization like that.  It's also amazing the amount of money it takes to make an organization like  Freedom Alliance sustainable with professional, advertising, consultants, etc to operate and stay legal and out of trouble with the Feds.

BTW it is commonplace for large organizations, particularly corporations, to file extensions and then file late in the year (Oct 15th) with the IRS getting to them later still.

If they are operating legally, and all their T's are crossed and I's are dotted, even an actual late filing will not incur any problems.


----------



## G.T.

California Girl said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I was to attend a concert hosted by someone from MSBBC, would I not expect it to be more left wing than right? Yes. So don't play the victim care on behalf of people you don't even know. It is pathetic and laughable.
> 
> And, as per usual, the OP has his facts just a tad off kilter.... as happens when one links to a site with a political agenda. Which is why I rarely link to these so called 'sources'. The whole faux outrage about this is a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not everyone follows the whole MSNBC/left, FOX/Right schism and/or follows Politics at all, and in fact, based on the numbers, MOST don't........so yea, assuming a benefit for the troops would not be turned "political" is probably how most atendees come to supporting the cause....................but then, they get there.
> 
> You know, there's nothing wrong with saying that politicising troops is wrong............. of both Pelosi and Dems, and also Sean Hannity and his phony concerts. It's ok that you can't, though. I see you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just talk too much shit for me, GT. Your faux outrage on behalf of the poor Dem Vets is, I am sure, laudable... but I'm willing to bet they are perfectly capable of making up their own minds without you having to defend them. It's pathetic, partisan, nonsense.
> 
> Personally, I despise politicians politicizing the troops. I have no problem with any media figure - left or right - using their own popularity to raise money for them. None whatsoever.
Click to expand...

 @ I talk too much shit. From your posts, anyways, you seem like an angry assed individual 

I post on here to opine, you post on here and pick at people, call people stupid, demean people, etc. etc. Sorry, mirror time with that post. ; )


----------



## G.T.




----------



## uscitizen

CrusaderFrank said:


> Sean was running the concert when Nancy and the Dems were threatening to cut funding to the troop in Iraq just to make Bush look bad.



JUST to make Bush look bad?


----------



## edthecynic

CrusaderFrank said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying as best I can to be a friend here, you are doubling down on a very bad, losing bet.
> 
> Like I said, you missed something out in the tens of millions column, but that's just because you don't know what you're looking at, that's not your fault, she just directed you to one part of the return
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which part am I suppose to be looking at then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's a hint: it's a fund for scholarships,* it's not supposed to lay out 100% of its net collections every year*
Click to expand...

That's how all these phony "charities" work, most of the money never goes where they say it is being collected for, but goes into a SLUSH fund in the bank.

Remember Traitor North? He supposedly was generating "enterprise" money to fund the Contras, but almost nothing went to funding the Contras. The bulk of the money went into a Swiss bank and eventually in his pocket.


----------



## edthecynic

CrusaderFrank said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a hint: it's a fund for scholarships, it's not supposed to lay out 100% of its net collections every year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a hint: The majority of money being made isn't going towards scholarships.
> 
> From the tax return for 2006:
> 
> Supporting Statement of:
> 
> Form 990 p 2/line 22b cash
> 
> Scholarship Grants: $306,500
> Grants and Contributions: $91,400
> 
> Total: $397,900
> 
> And yet, I see almost double that being spent in 2006 being spent on "Consultants." ($641,411)
> 
> Do explain that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, we'll talk more same time tomorrow.
Click to expand...

Translation: You haven't been PROGRAMMED by HanNITWITy with the answer yet!


----------



## edthecynic

Midnight Marauder said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying as best I can to be a friend here, you are doubling down on a very bad, losing bet.
> 
> Like I said, you missed something out in the tens of millions column, but that's just because you don't know what you're looking at, that's not your fault, she just directed you to one part of the return
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which part am I suppose to be looking at then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Usually when a blogger or internet columnist has links to documents which point to their own site, it's a red flag.
> 
> Closer examination is required.
Click to expand...

You can get the same tax returns from Traitor North's own site.
He's running the same kind of scam he ran with the Contra's. The vast majority of the money goes in the bank, never where it is claimed to go.

Freedom Alliance - About Us


----------



## edthecynic

CrusaderFrank said:


> Sean was running the concert when Nancy and the Dems were threatening to cut funding to the troop in Iraq just to make Bush look bad.


BALONEY! Didn't the phony charity concerts start around 2003 or 4?
How could they cut off funding when they had no power??????


----------



## blu

has sean weaseled his way out of this one yet?


----------



## MarcATL

I watched I-Lost-My-Sanity-Hannity for well over a year almost nightly and I remember seeing him touth these so called "Freedom Concerts" as some great charity event for the troops and what not.

Come to find out a mere pittance goes to the actual troops.

Why am I not surprised?


----------



## Stephanie

SO, exactly WHY does it matter to anyone just HOW much money Hannity has going to a Charity?

and just why is this anyone's Business?


----------



## MarcATL

Why does the degenerate TOUT them as some great charity cause?

THAT should be the question.


----------



## Modbert

Stephanie said:


> SO, exactly WHY does it matter to anyone just HOW much money Hannity has going to a Charity?
> 
> and just why is this anyone's Business?



 Seriously?

What a hack you are.


----------



## California Girl

edthecynic said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which part am I suppose to be looking at then?
> 
> 
> 
> Usually when a blogger or internet columnist has links to documents which point to their own site, it's a red flag.
> 
> Closer examination is required.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can get the same tax returns from Traitor North's own site.
> He's running the same kind of scam he ran with the Contra's. The vast majority of the money goes in the bank, never where it is claimed to go.
> 
> Freedom Alliance - About Us
Click to expand...


Do you know what scholarships are? They raise money, invest it and use the interest to help the children of our dead heros to ensure they can go to college. What is so terrible about that?


----------



## Article 15

Stephanie said:


> SO, exactly WHY does it matter to anyone just HOW much money Hannity has going to a Charity?
> 
> and just why is this anyone's Business?



I believe the issue is how much of the donations his charitable organization receives are actually used for charity.

People who give to charity tend to care how their money is spent.


----------



## California Girl

Article 15 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> SO, exactly WHY does it matter to anyone just HOW much money Hannity has going to a Charity?
> 
> and just why is this anyone's Business?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the issue is how much of the donations his charitable organization receives is actually used for charity.
> 
> People who give to charity tend to care how their money is spent.
Click to expand...


The charity is to help kids on a long term basis, not to give handouts.


----------



## Modbert

Article 15 said:


> I believe the issue is how much of the donations his charitable organization receives is actually used for charity.
> 
> People who give to charity tend to care how their money is spent.



I don't care what the charity is. If I saw these numbers after donating, I'd never donate to that charity again.


----------



## Modbert

California Girl said:


> The charity is to help kids on a long term basis, not to give handouts.



You didn't bother to read how much these kids are getting are you?

Or how much they're getting in comparison to how much is going to "Postage and Shipping, Advisors, and Consultants."

The charity gave 3.4% of what it made in 2006. It spent 6 million+ more in "expenses" that aren't really expenses but more so a scam to pay people ridiculous amounts of money.


----------



## Stephanie

Dogbert said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> SO, exactly WHY does it matter to anyone just HOW much money Hannity has going to a Charity?
> 
> and just why is this anyone's Business?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> What a hack you are.
Click to expand...


no seriously. why is it ANYONES business.
I'm sure you will be able to answer that?


----------



## Modbert

Stephanie said:


> no seriously. why is it ANYONES business.
> I'm sure you will be able to answer that?



It's the business of anyone who donates to the charity and anyone who gives a damn about our troops.

You want to protect Sean as his charity goes on scamming people.


----------



## Stephanie

Dogbert said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> no seriously. why is it ANYONES business.
> I'm sure you will be able to answer that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the business of anyone who donates to the charity and anyone who gives a damn about our troops.
> 
> You want to protect Sean as his charity goes on scamming people.
Click to expand...


you really are a dumb shit.
I have heard Hannity state on his show that all the proceeds *after cost* go to this Charity.
you people are as low as a SNAKE.
like you give a shit that ANY of it is going to the troops, just so you all can use this to BASH Hannity. low low low.


----------



## Modbert

Here are some of the comments from the original article:



> Why should it matter if Hannity spends 12 million on personal expenses if he is donating over 800 thousand? Either way, 800 grand is a lot of money and besides his concerts are universally uplifting. Why look a gift horse in the mouth? *The truth is, if Sean is using the money to defeat democrats we should be glad because this also helps the troops and the morale of the troops. The more you criticize Sean the more you are really helping the enemy and helping defeat republicans*.
> 
> KevinJ on March 19, 2010 at 12:05 pm





> o far I see nothing here that proves that Hannity broke a promise. *He never promised to send 50% to the troops or 80% to the troops. If he made a promise and broke it that would be different. If the operating costs are going to Sean himself I think they would be glad. He supports the troops and getting demcrats out of office.*
> 
> KevinJ on March 19, 2010 at 12:34 pm





> lets see what the left wings have contributed to our militay and their families Not one red cent. All they want to do is demonize the military.
> 
> mitch simpson on March 19, 2010 at 12:29 pm


----------



## eots

Dogbert said:


> Just when I thought he couldn't get any lower..
> 
> Sean Hannitys Freedom CONcert Scam: Almost None of Charitys $ Went to Injured Troops, Kids of Fallen Troops; G5s for Vannity?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, less than 20%and in two recent years, less than 7% and 4%, respectivelyof the money raised by Freedom Alliance went to these causes, while millions of dollars went to expenses, including consultants and apparently to ferret the Hannity posse of family and friends in high style. And, despite Hannitys statements to the contrary on his nationally syndicated radio show, few of the children of fallen soldiers got more than $1,000-$2,000, with apparently none getting more than $6,000, while Freedom Alliance appears to have spent tens of thousands of dollars for private planes.  Moreover, despite written assurances to donors that all money raised would go directly to scholarships for kids of the fallen heroes and not to expenses, has begun charging expenses of nearly $500,000 to give out just over $800,000 in scholarships.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tax forms available to the public for the Freedom Alliancefor the years 2006-2008paint a tragic story, a story of a charity that makes gazillions and spends very little for the purposes it claims, a charity that spends millions more on its small staff and crony consultants than it ever gives in scholarships to the children of the fallen or severely injured troops or in aid to the injured troops themselves.  While Hannitys Freedom Concerts take in millions, only a few hundred thousand go to the claimed intended recipients.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And then, there are the 2008 Freedom Alliance tax forms, which were signed in November 2009 and filed only recently.  That year, Freedom Alliance took in $8,781,431 in revenue and gave $1,060,275.57 totalor just 12%to seriously wounded soldiers and for scholarships to kids of the fallen. * Remember, this is well below the 75% required to be considered a legitimate charity.  A*nd after claiming in written letters to donors that 100% of the money donated, via the Freedom Concerts or otherwise, to the scholarships would go directly to the scholarships and not to expenses, the Freedom Alliance decided to do the contrary and charge expenses anywaycharging a whopping $436,386 to give out $802,250 in scholarships.  That means that 35% of the $1,238,636all of which was supposed to go to scholarships for these kids of the fallenwent to Freedom Alliance*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I learned that the organizations which evaluate charities are entirely worthless.  Freedom Alliance is certified as Best in America by the Independent Charities of America.  It is also rated a Four Star Charity by Charity Navigator.  Both of these ratings are posted prominently on Freedom Alliances website, misleading donors into believing they are donating to a worthy cause, when in fact they are mostly donating to a black hole of expenses.*  Even Charity Navigator notes in its strange, illogical, and mostly inaccurate Four Star rating that Freedom Alliance has a fund-raising efficiency of only nine cents on the dollar. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 9760
Click to expand...


next you are going to tell me freedom fries are a scam as well.?..say it isnt so!


----------



## Modbert

Stephanie said:


> you really are a dumb shit.
> I have heard Hannity state on his show that all the proceeds *after cost* go to this Charity.
> you people are as low as a SNAKE.
> like you give a shit that ANY of it is going to the troops, just so you all can use this to BASH Hannity. low low low.



 You heard from the mouth of the snake himself? You really are a partisan hack.

I give a shit that any of it is going to the troops.

Only one who is low here is you for defending that bullshit.

Real charities like Wounded Warrior Project could use that money to do a lot of good.


----------



## Stephanie

Dogbert said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> you really are a dumb shit.
> I have heard Hannity state on his show that all the proceeds *after cost* go to this Charity.
> you people are as low as a SNAKE.
> like you give a shit that ANY of it is going to the troops, just so you all can use this to BASH Hannity. low low low.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You heard from the mouth of the snake himself? You really are a partisan hack.
> 
> I give a shit that any of it is going to the troops.
> 
> Only one who is low here is you for defending that bullshit.
> 
> Real charities like Wounded Warrior Project could use that money to do a lot of good.
Click to expand...


the only SNAKE I see here is you and the people like you using this to Bash Hannity. 
now go slitter away you PARTISIAN HACKoff


----------



## Modbert

Stephanie said:


> the only SNAKE I see here is you and the people like you using this to Bash Hannity.
> now go slitter away you PARTISIAN HACKoff



I'm not using this to bash Hannity specifically. I'm using this to bash scum like Hannity and others like him who use our troops for personal and financial gain.

The only person here who is a partisan hack is you. I've shown evidence by using the tax returns themselves, all you have is partisan and angry rhetoric. The evidence is clear.


----------



## Stephanie

Dogbert said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> the only SNAKE I see here is you and the people like you using this to Bash Hannity.
> now go slitter away you PARTISIAN HACKoff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not using this to bash Hannity specifically. I'm using this to bash scum like Hannity and others like him who use our troops for personal and financial gain.
> 
> The only person here who is a partisan hack is you. I've shown evidence by using the tax returns themselves, all you have is partisan and angry rhetoric. The evidence is clear.
Click to expand...


you are the biggest friggen liar and hack on this board. 
man up for a change.


----------



## Modbert

Stephanie said:


> you are the biggest friggen liar and hack on this board.
> man up for a change.



The biggest liar here is yourself who is not only cheating yourself by believing such delusions but cheating others by trying to feed them false information.


----------



## MarcATL

Dogbert said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The charity is to help kids on a long term basis, not to give handouts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't bother to read how much these kids are getting are you?
> 
> Or how much they're getting in comparison to how much is going to "Postage and Shipping, Advisors, and Consultants."
> 
> The charity gave 3.4% of what it made in 2006. It spent 6 million+ more in "expenses" that aren't really expenses but more so a scam to pay people ridiculous amounts of money.
Click to expand...


Let it be the GUVORNMUNT doing the same thing...these Neo-Cons would cry bloody murder.

Look at the tempest in a teapot they stirred over the NPR OPINION cartoon that acurately depicted the Tea-Baggers. They were up in arms about how their money is spent. Nevermind that actual government funds account for a mere 2% of NPR's income.

They then claimed that was too much.

Now watch them....

*BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!*





















What a bunch of jokers!

SMH
*


----------



## Liability

CrusaderFrank said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you look through the tax returns or are you just parroting Debbie Schussel's hate and venom?  Be honest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked through them and unless I missed something, they would be correct.
> 
> Where exactly do you assume she pulled these numbers out of by the way? Thin air?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You missed something out in the 8 figures column
> 
> Chances are Sean will answer her tomorrow, he shouldn't, she really has nothing but hate and venom, but if he does answer her, it won't be pretty.
> 
> She went way out of her way to misrepresent the Freedom Alliance
Click to expand...



I like the organization's Director of Programs.  (2008 is the only tax report that loaded for me).


----------



## Stephanie

Dogbert said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are the biggest friggen liar and hack on this board.
> man up for a change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest liar here is yourself who is not only cheating yourself by believing such delusions but cheating others by trying to feed them false information.
Click to expand...


you just described yourself to a T, snake


----------



## Modbert

Liability said:


> I like the organization's Director of Programs.  (2008 is the only tax report that loaded for me).





I think my eyes are deceiving me.


----------



## Stephanie

MarcATL said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The charity is to help kids on a long term basis, not to give handouts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't bother to read how much these kids are getting are you?
> 
> Or how much they're getting in comparison to how much is going to "Postage and Shipping, Advisors, and Consultants."
> 
> The charity gave 3.4% of what it made in 2006. It spent 6 million+ more in "expenses" that aren't really expenses but more so a scam to pay people ridiculous amounts of money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let it be the GUVORNMUNT doing the same thing...these Neo-Cons would cry bloody murder.
> 
> Look at the tempest in a teapot they stirred over the NPR OPINION cartoon that acurately depicted the Tea-Baggers. They were up in arms about how their money is spent. Nevermind that actual government funds account for a mere 2% of NPR's income.
> 
> They then claimed that was too much.
> 
> Now watch them....
> 
> *BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a bunch of jokers!
> 
> SMH
> *
Click to expand...


holy moly, like this has anything to do this thread.


----------



## keysersosa

hannity is sad sad little man that discoverd that by lying and cheating he could appeal to a segment of the uneducated bitter little people scatered across this country. He found a network that encourages lying to broadcast his propaganda -a network that in fact sued to protect its right to lie- and employs many more pathetic excuses for human beings who have decided to get rich by appealing to the stupid hateful racist pitiful people in this country.


----------



## Modbert

Stephanie said:


> you just described yourself to a T, snake



Prove to me that I'm wrong about anything I've said.

I'll be waiting for your evidence.


----------



## Stephanie

keysersosa said:


> hannity is sad sad little man that discoverd that by lying and cheating he could appeal to a segment of the uneducated bitter little people scatered across this country. He found a network that encourages lying to broadcast his propaganda -a network that in fact sued to protect its right to lie- and employs many more pathetic excuses for human beings who have decided to get rich by appealing to the stupid hateful racist pitiful people in this country.



whooboy, that's a real barfer.


----------



## Truthmatters

Dogbert said:


> Just when I thought he couldn't get any lower..
> 
> Sean Hannitys Freedom CONcert Scam: Almost None of Charitys $ Went to Injured Troops, Kids of Fallen Troops; G5s for Vannity?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, less than 20%and in two recent years, less than 7% and 4%, respectivelyof the money raised by Freedom Alliance went to these causes, while millions of dollars went to expenses, including consultants and apparently to ferret the Hannity posse of family and friends in high style. And, despite Hannitys statements to the contrary on his nationally syndicated radio show, few of the children of fallen soldiers got more than $1,000-$2,000, with apparently none getting more than $6,000, while Freedom Alliance appears to have spent tens of thousands of dollars for private planes.  Moreover, despite written assurances to donors that all money raised would go directly to scholarships for kids of the fallen heroes and not to expenses, has begun charging expenses of nearly $500,000 to give out just over $800,000 in scholarships.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tax forms available to the public for the Freedom Alliancefor the years 2006-2008paint a tragic story, a story of a charity that makes gazillions and spends very little for the purposes it claims, a charity that spends millions more on its small staff and crony consultants than it ever gives in scholarships to the children of the fallen or severely injured troops or in aid to the injured troops themselves.  While Hannitys Freedom Concerts take in millions, only a few hundred thousand go to the claimed intended recipients.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And then, there are the 2008 Freedom Alliance tax forms, which were signed in November 2009 and filed only recently.  That year, Freedom Alliance took in $8,781,431 in revenue and gave $1,060,275.57 totalor just 12%to seriously wounded soldiers and for scholarships to kids of the fallen. * Remember, this is well below the 75% required to be considered a legitimate charity.  A*nd after claiming in written letters to donors that 100% of the money donated, via the Freedom Concerts or otherwise, to the scholarships would go directly to the scholarships and not to expenses, the Freedom Alliance decided to do the contrary and charge expenses anywaycharging a whopping $436,386 to give out $802,250 in scholarships.  That means that 35% of the $1,238,636all of which was supposed to go to scholarships for these kids of the fallenwent to Freedom Alliance*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I learned that the organizations which evaluate charities are entirely worthless.  Freedom Alliance is certified as Best in America by the Independent Charities of America.  It is also rated a Four Star Charity by Charity Navigator.  Both of these ratings are posted prominently on Freedom Alliances website, misleading donors into believing they are donating to a worthy cause, when in fact they are mostly donating to a black hole of expenses.*  Even Charity Navigator notes in its strange, illogical, and mostly inaccurate Four Star rating that Freedom Alliance has a fund-raising efficiency of only nine cents on the dollar. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 9760
Click to expand...


Gee imagine my surprize that the ONLY major news outlet to pay the BIG BUCKS in court to have the right to lie to the American people would hire a fucking liar like Hannity.


----------



## MarcATL

Stephanie said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't bother to read how much these kids are getting are you?
> 
> Or how much they're getting in comparison to how much is going to "Postage and Shipping, Advisors, and Consultants."
> 
> The charity gave 3.4% of what it made in 2006. It spent 6 million+ more in "expenses" that aren't really expenses but more so a scam to pay people ridiculous amounts of money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let it be the GUVORNMUNT doing the same thing...these Neo-Cons would cry bloody murder.
> 
> Look at the tempest in a teapot they stirred over the NPR OPINION cartoon that acurately depicted the Tea-Baggers. They were up in arms about how their money is spent. Nevermind that actual government funds account for a mere 2% of NPR's income.
> 
> They then claimed that was too much.
> 
> Now watch them....
> 
> *BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a bunch of jokers!
> 
> SMH
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> holy moly, like this has anything to do this thread.
Click to expand...


Your Honor, I present to you Exhibit A: The Hit Dog Syndrome:

Notice how all one has to do is call the name of the group, in this case "Neo-Cons" and one of their most fervent members, in this case, Stephanie, HAS to come screaming and crying to its defense.

Your Honor...I rest my case.


----------



## Modbert

If Barack Obama ran a charity that gave away 3.72% of what it made one year in contributions but spent 62% in expenses, Stephanie would be screaming from sea to sea.


----------



## Stephanie

MarcATL said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let it be the GUVORNMUNT doing the same thing...these Neo-Cons would cry bloody murder.
> 
> Look at the tempest in a teapot they stirred over the NPR OPINION cartoon that acurately depicted the Tea-Baggers. They were up in arms about how their money is spent. Nevermind that actual government funds account for a mere 2% of NPR's income.
> 
> They then claimed that was too much.
> 
> Now watch them....
> 
> *BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a bunch of jokers!
> 
> SMH
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holy moly, like this has anything to do this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your Honor, I present to you Exhibit A: The Hit Dog Syndrome:
> 
> Notice how all one has to do is call the name of the group, in this case "Neo-Cons" and one of their most fervent members, in this case, Stephanie, HAS to come screaming and crying to its defense.
> 
> Your Honor...I rest my case.
Click to expand...


yeah sure you did.
not sure what that case was? well neither did we.


----------



## MarcATL

NewsFlash to the dumb:

You're not "Your Honor."


----------



## Liability

Article 15 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> SO, exactly WHY does it matter to anyone just HOW much money Hannity has going to a Charity?
> 
> and just why is this anyone's Business?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the issue is how much of the donations his charitable organization receives are actually used for charity.
> 
> People who give to charity tend to care how their money is spent.
Click to expand...


In various State's the Attorneys General keep lists of various charitable institutions and break-down the amount of money each spends ON the actual charitable purpose as compared to "administrative" expenses.  So, for illustration, let's say that "Save the Children" gets reported in the 90+% range.  That's purdy good.

Some other charitable institution may be compelled to spend a higher percentage on "administrative" expenses.  When I have made contributions in the past, I have used such figures to make an assessment of where my donations would provide the most bang for the buck.  

The trouble here is that *it can lead to some confusion*.  It is often difficult to compare different charitable institutions based solely on a single factor such as "how much is used for "administrative" expenses?

If Freedom Alliance is raising funds by having concerts, then there are, certainly, significant sets of expenses that have to be laid out to GET TO the point where the contributions can start coming-in.  Venue rentals don't come cheap.  Even where the artists DONATE their performances and time, they still need accommodations.  Hotels ain't cheap and bigger stars don't get shunted off to Motel 6.   Advertising also isn't cheap.  Travel expenses are significant.  Mail (mass mailings to collect contributions) costs are obviously significant (just look at the tab for postage, etc).  

But I believe that what CrusaderFrank is pointing out is also significant.  IF Freedom Alliance is providing scholarships, they PROBABLY are doing a huge amount of INVESTING* in order to generate a steady income.  So it is as misleading as hell to say "Freedom Alliance took in X dollars, but only spend 1/4 of X dollars on scholarships!  Izza outwage!"   Of course they would want to INVEST to GENERATE additional "income" in order to CONTINUE PROVIDING scholarships on an on-going basis.

__________________
* and lo and behold, if one READS the income tax reporting from 2008, one FINDS a huge amount of money "spent" on "investments!"  Jolly GOOD!  That's pretty much what they should be doing since they NEED to do so!


----------



## MarcATL

'splain it away Liability.

You betcha! By golly...WoW!!


----------



## Vast LWC

Liability said:


> In various State's the Attorneys General keep lists of various charitable institutions and break-down the amount of money each spends ON the actual charitable purpose as compared to "administrative" expenses.  So, for illustration, let's say that "Save the Children" gets reported in the 90+% range.  That's purdy good.
> 
> Some other charitable institution may be compelled to spend a higher percentage on "administrative" expenses.  When I have made contributions in the past, I have used such figures to make an assessment of where my donations would provide the most bang for the buck.
> 
> The trouble here is that *it can lead to some confusion*.  It is often difficult to compare different charitable institutions based solely on a single factor such as "how much is used for "administrative" expenses?
> 
> If Freedom Alliance is raising funds by having concerts, then there are, certainly, significant sets of expenses that have to be laid out to GET TO the point where the contributions can start coming-in.  Venue rentals don't come cheap.  Even where the artists DONATE their performances and time, they still need accommodations.  Hotels ain't cheap and bigger stars don't get shunted off to Motel 6.   Advertising also isn't cheap.  Travel expenses are significant.  Mail (mass mailings to collect contributions) costs are obviously significant (just look at the tab for postage, etc).
> 
> But I believe that what CrusaderFrank is pointing out is also significant.  IF Freedom Alliance is providing scholarships, they PROBABLY are doing a huge amount of INVESTING* in order to generate a steady income.  So it is as misleading as hell to say "Freedom Alliance took in X dollars, but only spend 1/4 of X dollars on scholarships!  Izza outwage!"   Of course they would want to INVEST to GENERATE additional "income" in order to CONTINUE PROVIDING scholarships on an on-going basis.
> 
> __________________
> * and lo and behold, if one READS the income tax reporting from 2008, one FINDS a huge amount of money "spent" on "investments!"  Jolly GOOD!  That's pretty much what they should be doing since they NEED to do so!



All these are in fact good points.  HOWEVER...

Exactly how much of the total is actually being invested?

What percentage of the proceeds go to operating(administrative) costs and what percentage in total is actually donated to the people the fund is supposed to benefit?

And, most importantly, is the money that is being invested "untouchable"?  Is it being put into trust fund accounts that cannot then be accessed by members of the organization for nefarious purposes?

It is not partisan to question the quality of a charity.  If his organization is not donating a certain amount of the proceeds, then it does not in fact qualify as a charity.

I myself give generously to organizations that benefit Veterans and the families of Veterans and I always do my homework to check and make sure that they are on the up-and-up.

Honestly, looking at the numbers here, I would say that this charity is, at the very least, of a low-quality, relative to other charities that offer the same services with less administrative costs.


----------



## Modbert

To put it into perspective:

Since 2003, More than $48 million has been collected. Less than $2 million has been spent on Veterans and their families.

There is no possible justification for this.


----------



## Yurt

Dogbert said:


> To put it into perspective:
> 
> Since 2003, More than $48 million has been collected. Less than $2 million has been spent on Veterans and their families.
> 
> There is no possible justification for this.



i may have missed this, but do you have a link for that? if that is true and this is non-profit charity, i'm pretty certain that is illegal.


----------



## Modbert

Yurt said:


> i may have missed this, but do you have a link for that? if that is true and this is non-profit charity, i'm pretty certain that is illegal.





> &#8220;Chickenbone&#8221; wrote:
> 
> Since 2003 Freedom Alliance has collected in cash $48,241,571! Since 2003 they have spent on the Wounded and Dead Veterans and their Families $1,781,782 or .036 cents on the dollar, according to their own IRS 990&#8217;s!



Charity Navigator Rating - Freedom Alliance

That comment was posted in September of 2009. And you can clearly see this being reflected on their own IRS 990's.



> If you look at the actual 990, it breaks down its program expenses. They actually spent more money this past year on postage than they did over the past 4 years on scholarships. They paid 60k to an air company, millions to consultants, marketing, fundraising. Their actual expenditures on funds for children of killed/disabled veterans is far less than what they paid themselves or their consultants. Having a large capacity (4 stars) should not overshadow a cumbersome efficiency rating (2 stars).



That's from November 2008.


----------



## Ravi

CrusaderFrank said:


> I just went through the tax returns, you're right it's despicable, just when I thought Libs could not get any lower.
> 
> Sean is going to eat Debbie Schussels guts for lunch tomorrow
> 
> You should probably apologize now Dog


Schussel is a con and normally an ally of Hannity's.


----------



## Liability

MarcATL said:


> 'splain it away Liability.
> 
> You betcha! By golly...WoW!!



Had you been paying attention (i.e., if you were capable of paying attention and accurately grasping the gist of the written word) you would have noticed that I haven't "explained away" anything, nor have I tried.

What I DID do was to provide some information which COULD serve to slow down the propensity of some folks here to prejudge.

Dogbert says, now, for example, that of the approximately $48 million collected since 2003, less than $2 million has been spent on the targeted beneficiaries.  

We might have to agree to disagree about that claim.  Or we might get back to it later.  But as just one example, Page 25 reflects over  $1 million spent on intended recipients *in 2008, alone*.  

But Dogbert's complaint is still misleading.

In 2008, of all of the "assets" reported by the Freedom Alliance, over 15 Million were at least temporarily RESTRICTED ASSETS (see page 11 of the tax filing, line 28).


----------



## Modbert

Liability said:


> We might have to agree to disagree about that claim.  Or we might get back to it later.  But as just one example, Page 25 reflects over  $1 million spent on intended recipients *in 2008, alone*.
> 
> But Dogbert's complaint is still misleading.
> 
> In 2008, of all of the "assets" reported by the Freedom Alliance, over 15 Million were at least temporarily RESTRICTED ASSETS (see page 11 of the tax filing, line 28).





> And then, there are the 2008 Freedom Alliance tax forms, which were signed in November 2009 and filed only recently. * That year, Freedom Alliance took in $8,781,431 in revenue and gave $1,060,275.57 totalor just 12%*to seriously wounded soldiers and for scholarships to kids of the fallen.  Remember, this is well below the 75% required to be considered a legitimate charity. * And after claiming in written letters to donors that 100% of the money donated, via the Freedom Concerts or otherwise,* to the scholarships would go directly to the scholarships and not to expenses, the Freedom Alliance decided to do the contrary *and charge expenses anywaycharging a whopping $436,386 to give out $802,250 in scholarships.  That means that 35% of the $1,238,636all of which was supposed to go to scholarships for these kids of the fallenwent to Freedom Alliance.
> *
> Freedom Alliance spent $5,375,654or 61% of its total revenue earned in 2008on expenses, but actually 80% of the total revenue spent and given out for that year.  *That includes $1,055,791 spent on postage and $925,392 on printing.  It spent $157,041 on travel*.  Is this the item that includes the money for the alleged Sean Hannity Gulfstream flights?



The amount of money being spent vs. how much money is actually going to the people the charity was made for is very slanted in expenses that go into the personal coffers of Freedom Alliance in one way or another.

This is a very piss poor charity in terms of how much is actually being donated per dollar given.


----------



## Yurt

Dogbert said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> i may have missed this, but do you have a link for that? if that is true and this is non-profit charity, i'm pretty certain that is illegal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chickenbone wrote:
> 
> Since 2003 Freedom Alliance has collected in cash $48,241,571! Since 2003 they have spent on the Wounded and Dead Veterans and their Families $1,781,782 or .036 cents on the dollar, according to their own IRS 990s!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Charity Navigator Rating - Freedom Alliance
> 
> That comment was posted in September of 2009. And you can clearly see this being reflected on their own IRS 990's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you look at the actual 990, it breaks down its program expenses. They actually spent more money this past year on postage than they did over the past 4 years on scholarships. They paid 60k to an air company, millions to consultants, marketing, fundraising. Their actual expenditures on funds for children of killed/disabled veterans is far less than what they paid themselves or their consultants. Having a large capacity (4 stars) should not overshadow a cumbersome efficiency rating (2 stars).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's from November 2008.
Click to expand...


you shouldn't base your proof on others comments, look at the actual 990's...those comments are innacurate as to their expenditures for their mission purpose.

here is one:

http://207.153.189.83/EINS/541411430/541411430_2007_0445BFF5.PDF

upon further review of the this nonprofit, there is nothing illegal, at most, possibly some inneffeciency, but their admin costs are low....i have no doubt we could find numerous liberal charities with the same ratings/ratios, but we all know you won't find those and call them out.


----------



## Gatekeeper

Think I will wait for the Grand Jury indictments...........then make comments 
 Might be a long wait.............


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Dogbert said:


> To put it into perspective:
> 
> Since 2003, More than $48 million has been collected. Less than $2 million has been spent on Veterans and their families.
> 
> There is no possible justification for this.



Even if its a fund for scholarships for kids who are 6 and 8 years old now????


----------



## Liability

CrusaderFrank said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> To put it into perspective:
> 
> Since 2003, More than $48 million has been collected. Less than $2 million has been spent on Veterans and their families.
> 
> There is no possible justification for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if its a fund for scholarships for kids who are 6 and 8 years old now????
Click to expand...


Would you PLEASE stop that!?  You INSIST on not just making sense, but doing so in a very clear fashion.  

This befuddles our liberals.


----------



## rdean

So where did the fake tax forms come from?


----------



## Political Junky

*Schlussel is a right wing blogger, BTW.
*
DEBBIE SCHLUSSEL: HANNITY/NORTH SCAM TROOPS WITH &#8220;FREEDOM ALLIANCE&#8221; : Veterans Today

DEBBIE SCHLUSSEL: HANNITY/NORTH SCAM TROOPS WITH FREEDOM ALLIANCE

March 19, 2010 by Gordon Duff ·

SEAN HANNITYS FREEDOM CONCERT SCAM:  *ALMOST NONE OF CHARITYS $ WENT TO INJURED TROOPS, KIDS OF FALLEN TROOPS; G5S FOR VANNITY?
*
By Debbie Schlussel

****03/19/10:  SCROLL DOWN FOR UPDATE: My Response to Freedom Alliances/Oliver Norths Weak Non-Response & New Lies  ****

For the last several years, Sean Hannity and the Freedom Alliance charity have conducted Freedom Concerts across America. Theyve told you that they are raising money to pay for the college tuition of the children of fallen soldiers and to pay severely wounded war vets.  And on Friday Night, Hannity will be honored with an award for this Outstanding Community Service by a Radio Talk Show Host at Talkers Magazines  convention.

But its all a huge scam.

*In fact, less than 20%and in two recent years, less than 7% and 4%, respectivelyof the money raised by Freedom Alliance went to these causes, while millions of dollars went to expenses, including consultants and apparently to ferry the Hannity posse of family and friends in high style.* And, despite Hannitys statements to the contrary on his nationally syndicated radio show, few of the children of fallen soldiers got more than $1,000-$2,000, with apparently none getting more than $6,000, while Freedom Alliance appears to have spent tens of thousands of dollars for private planes.  Moreover, despite written assurances to donors that all money raised would go directly to scholarships for kids of the fallen heroes and not to expenses, has begun *charging expenses of nearly $500,000 to give out just over $800,000 in scholarships.*

In February 2009, a well-known conservative writer sent me this, about a friend at FOX News:

    The guy went on to tell me about Hannitys Freedom Concerts, which are staged across the country with the proceeds going to children of slain soldiers. Of course, as the guy tells it, *thered be a lot more money every concert to go to the cause if Hannity didnt demandand getuse of a Gulfstream 5 plane to fly him and his family/entourage to the concerts; a fleet (thats the word the guy used) of either Cadillac or Lincoln SUVs for him and his family/entourage; and several suites at really expensive hotels for him and his family/entourage. The promoter apparently values Hannitys star demands at well over $200,000 per event*. The source says he heard that Oliver North pulled Hannity aside at one of the concerts and told him that this had to stop. But that may mean that, from now on, Hannity has to fly on a G4 instead of a G5, gets only a few luxury SUVs, and two or three suites.

North is the founder and honorary chairman of Freedom Alliance.

I began investigating these claims, and lo and behold, I discovered that Freedom Alliance gives very little money to the children of slain troops to pay for college and even less to wounded troops.  The stories of injuries to troops and how much Freedom Alliance gives them$200 for a soldier from a poor neighborhood who lost three limbsis heartbreaking.  Soldiers with traumatic brain injuries, severe wounds to the face from disfiguring burns and explosions, and multiple amputations got $1,000 or less, with only a handful of exceptions.

The tax forms available to the public for the Freedom Alliancefor the years 2006-2008paint a tragic story, a story of a charity that makes gazillions and spends very little for the purposes it claims, a charity that spends millions more on its small staff and crony consultants than it ever gives in scholarships to the children of the fallen or severely injured troops or in aid to the injured troops themselves.  While Hannitys Freedom Concerts take in millions, only a few hundred thousand go to the claimed intended recipients.

Over a year ago, when I began looking into this story, I contacted both Sean Hannity and the Freedom Alliance seeking comment and an accounting for where the money went.  Both declined to answer any of my questions.  Hannity refused to respond to an inquiry I sent to his personal private e-mail address asking him about the lavish expenses described in the e-mail above.

Freedom Alliance press secretary Alan Moore scheduled an interview for me with Freedom Alliance president Thomas Kilgannon, who in the past used Freedom Alliance resources to promote a book he wrote on the United Nations.  But when Moore asked me what the interview would be about and I answered truthfully, the interview was not granted, and my calls to him were never returned thereafter.  I told him Id be asking Mr. Kilgannon about the expenses paid for Hannity and about the paltry percentage of Freedom Alliance funds actually going to the kids of fallen troops, to severely injured troops, and to anything other than expenses, consultants, and printing.  I wanted to know why Freedom Alliance had spent $60,000 for aviation services in 2006.

Keep in mind that a charity is considered reputable if no more than 25% of its revenue goes to expenses and no less than 75% of it goes to the intended charity recipients.  Given that, Freedom Alliances balance sheets are embarrassing in their shamelessness.

According to its 2006 tax returns, Freedom Alliance reported revenue of $10, 822, 785, but only $397,900or a beyond-measly 3.68%of that was given to the children of fallen troops as scholarships or as aid to severely injured soldiers.

On the other hand,* 62% of the money went to expenses, including $979,485 for consultants and an advisor. Yes, consultant/advisors got more than double what injured troops and the kids of fallen troops got. *The tax forms show that New World Aviation got paid $60,601 for air travel. Was that for Hannitys G5? Like I said, neither the charity nor Hannity is talking. And finally, that year, Freedom Alliance spent $1,730,816 on postage and shipping and $1,414,215 on printing, for a total of $3,145,031, nearly half the revenue the charity spent that year and about eight times what the injured troops and the children of fallen ones received.

Thats especially heartbreaking when you compare the hundreds of thousands consultants got and the millions spent on printing and postage to the outrageously small amounts given to wounded soldiers. In 2006, Freedom Alliance gave only $1,000 to a soldier from Bay City, Michigan, whom the charity says was in the following condition:


----------



## blu

this has already been posted in a couple thraeds, its not particurly true. much of the money is saved long term because its for scholarships for kids who are now too young. its meant for their college tution.

north is already indirectly responsible for many other dead soliders anyway by selling the weapons used to kill them for personal profit.


----------



## Political Junky

Stephanie said:


> SO, exactly WHY does it matter to anyone just HOW much money Hannity has going to a Charity?
> 
> and just why is this anyone's Business?


So, fraud is fine with you? Not much of a surprise.


----------



## sitarro

MarcATL said:


> 'splain it away Liability.
> 
> You betcha! By golly...WoW!!



I'm curious Marc, would you have supported Barry Soetoro if he was 100% white instead of  half African? Are you as big of a racist piece of shit as your avatar was?


----------



## Modbert

CrusaderFrank said:


> Even if its a fund for scholarships for kids who are 6 and 8 years old now????



Evidence of this?

Considering what they gave to consultants vs how much they give away in scholarships each year is pitiful. The numbers are clear. You want to discuss the tax returns for 20 years from now, be my guest. I'll be talking about the tax returns that are actually on record, and not any partisan guessing.


----------



## akw

*"This week, false and malicious allegations about Freedom Alliance were posted on the Internet and we want to address them with you. We don&#8217;t know the motivation for these vicious smears, but we will not allow them to go unanswered."*


Dear Friends of Freedom Alliance:  (March 18, 2010)


This week, false and malicious allegations about Freedom Alliance were posted on the Internet and we want to address them with you. We don&#8217;t know the motivation for these vicious smears, but we will not allow them to go unanswered.

First, we want to thank you for your support and assure you that Freedom Alliance&#8217;s record of financial stewardship and programmatic achievements not only meets, but exceeds standards of program efficiency set by most charity evaluators. We are extraordinarily proud of our work at Freedom Alliance and stand by our efforts 100 percent.


False Accusations

The blog posting accuses our friend Sean Hannity of personally benefiting from Freedom Alliance. This is FALSE. Freedom Alliance has never provided planes, hotels, cars, limos, or anything else to Sean. Sean gets nothing from Freedom Alliance except our gratitude for his personal generosity and for all he has done to help the troops and our organization. We have never had to ask Sean for anything, he always generously offers his help before we have a chance to ask him. But to be clear Sean pays for all his own transportation, hotels, and all related expenses for himself and his family and friends and staff, which over the years has added up to tens of thousands of dollars. He does not use any Freedom Alliance Funds or Concert funds in any way, period.

Sean Hannity has contributed $100,000 to the Wounded Warriors Foundation, over $200,000 to the Freedom Alliance, and over tens of thousands of dollars to other military charities and individuals. We only make this information public because of the outrageous slander against him. Sean has no management or operational involvement in, or control over, Freedom Alliance. He has been a selfless patriot in his efforts to raise funds for the education of children of armed services personnel.

The blog posting accuses Freedom Alliance of spending less than 20% of money raised on program activities. This is FALSE. Listed below are the amounts that Freedom Alliance spent for each of the past three years and the categories on which they were spent. The figures are taken from our Federal Form 990 which is filed with the Internal Revenue Service and posted on our web site and audited by an independent auditor using Generally Accepted Accounting Principles. This financial record not only meets, but exceeds standards of program efficiency set by most charity evaluators.


In 2008, Freedom Alliance spent a total of $6,745,717. Of that:4.

 79 percent ($5,317,970) was spent on Program Activities&#8226;
 14 percent ($945,950) was spent on Fundraising&#8226;
 7 percent ($481,797) was spent on Management &#8226;



In 2007, Freedom Alliance spent a total of $7,461,350. Of that:

 81.5 percent ($6,084,474) was spent on Program Activities&#8226;
 13.5 percent ($1,011,501) was spent on Fundraising&#8226;
 5 percent ($365,375) was spent on Management&#8226;


In 2006, Freedom Alliance spent a total of $7,064,839. Of that:

 77 percent ($5,434,538) was spent on Program Activities&#8226;
 18.5 percent ($1,308,414) was spent on Fundraising&#8226;
 4.5 percent ($321,887) was spent on Management&#8226;


The blog posting accuses Freedom Alliance of spending money intended for student scholarships on 5. other expenses. This is FALSE. Freedom Alliance has distributed $3.4 million in Scholarships and created a Scholarship Trust Fund with the additional money that we have raised for that program. That fund now contains $15 million, over $10 million of which has been raised by Hannity and the concerts. Our scholarship program is managed with the understanding that it will be needed for at least the next 20 years as there are children who will ultimately receive a scholarship who are now only a few years old. As indicated on our Federal Form 990, these funds are restricted and used only for future scholarships.

Our Scholarship Fund is one of four programs operated by Freedom Alliance. Supporters may donate to a specific program or for general operating purposes. 

In 2008, Freedom Alliance received $2.1 million in scholarship donations. The same year, we awarded $802,250 in scholarships and applied $1.3 million to our Scholarship Trust Fund. The funds donated by Sean Hannity directly -- or through the proceeds of the Freedom Concerts -- and the support of thousands of Americans are used for these purposes:


  Freedom Alliance Scholarship Fund&#8226; : Providing scholarships to those whose parents have been killed or severely injured in their service to our Country. There is now over $15 million in the scholarship fund for the students as they come of age.

  Support our Troops&#8226; : Many events each year are planned and executed by our staff to show appreciation and provide special opportunities for those actively serving in the military.

  Leadership Academy&#8226; : A program for high school students in which they are    encouraged and trained to serve their country.




These programs would not be possible without the support of Mr. Hannity and many others.

We are proud of our work and numerous accomplishments. We are grateful to our supporters whose voluntary contributions make it possible and we thank you. While it is discouraging to have our record misrepresented in such a malicious way, our work is important and, with your support, it will continue.


Respectfully,

Thomas P. Kilgannon, President 
Oliver L. North, Founder & Honorary Chairman

Freedom Alliance v 22570 Markey Court, Suite 240 v Dulles, Virginia 20166 v (703) 444-7940


www         .freedomalliance.org/images/pdf_and_largepics/freedom_alliance_response.pdf


----------



## CurveLight

"In fact, the Freedom Alliance &#8220;response&#8221; doesn&#8217;t answer any of the questions I raised and goes on to lie more. They don&#8217;t address why they gave a triple amputee only $200&#8212;and in fact there are many of these examples provided in their tax return addendum, but I only cited a few for brevity's sake."
DEBBIE SCHLUSSEL: HANNITY/NORTH SCAM TROOPS WITH &#8220;FREEDOM ALLIANCE&#8221; : Veterans Today


I gotta say I really respect Hannity's consistency and his camp's unwavering commitment to keep butt fucking troops with no vaseline.  

On a side note, I accidently passed by Fox last night while they were discussing Healthcare and to keep it balanced they had "UNIVERSAL NIGHTMARE" in fairly large letters across the top of the screen.  Looks like they've given up on trying to hide their agenda.


----------



## California Girl

CurveLight said:


> "In fact, the Freedom Alliance response doesnt answer any of the questions I raised and goes on to lie more. They dont address why they gave a triple amputee only $200and in fact there are many of these examples provided in their tax return addendum, but I only cited a few for brevity's sake."
> DEBBIE SCHLUSSEL: HANNITY/NORTH SCAM TROOPS WITH FREEDOM ALLIANCE : Veterans Today
> 
> 
> I gotta say I really respect Hannity's consistency and his camp's unwavering commitment to keep butt fucking troops with no vaseline.
> 
> On a side note, I accidently passed by Fox last night while they were discussing Healthcare and to keep it balanced they had "UNIVERSAL NIGHTMARE" in fairly large letters across the top of the screen.  Looks like they've given up on trying to hide their agenda.



What? They didn't answer YOUR questions? That is outrageous! Absolutely outrageous! How very dare they ignore you? The swine! 

You're a fucking dumbass.


----------



## WillowTree

California Girl said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> "In fact, the Freedom Alliance response doesnt answer any of the questions I raised and goes on to lie more. They dont address why they gave a triple amputee only $200and in fact there are many of these examples provided in their tax return addendum, but I only cited a few for brevity's sake."
> DEBBIE SCHLUSSEL: HANNITY/NORTH SCAM TROOPS WITH FREEDOM ALLIANCE : Veterans Today
> 
> 
> I gotta say I really respect Hannity's consistency and his camp's unwavering commitment to keep butt fucking troops with no vaseline.
> 
> On a side note, I accidently passed by Fox last night while they were discussing Healthcare and to keep it balanced they had "UNIVERSAL NIGHTMARE" in fairly large letters across the top of the screen.  Looks like they've given up on trying to hide their agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What? They didn't answer YOUR questions? That is outrageous! Absolutely outrageous! How very dare they ignore you? The swine!
> 
> You're a fucking dumbass.
Click to expand...





them demons gots themselves a new target I see! Praise the Lord.


----------



## CurveLight

California Girl said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> "In fact, the Freedom Alliance response doesnt answer any of the questions I raised and goes on to lie more. They dont address why they gave a triple amputee only $200and in fact there are many of these examples provided in their tax return addendum, but I only cited a few for brevity's sake."
> DEBBIE SCHLUSSEL: HANNITY/NORTH SCAM TROOPS WITH FREEDOM ALLIANCE : Veterans Today
> 
> 
> I gotta say I really respect Hannity's consistency and his camp's unwavering commitment to keep butt fucking troops with no vaseline.
> 
> On a side note, I accidently passed by Fox last night while they were discussing Healthcare and to keep it balanced they had "UNIVERSAL NIGHTMARE" in fairly large letters across the top of the screen.  Looks like they've given up on trying to hide their agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What? They didn't answer YOUR questions? That is outrageous! Absolutely outrageous! How very dare they ignore you? The swine!
> 
> You're a fucking dumbass.
Click to expand...



Where did I say they didn't answer my questions?  I never asked them any questions you fuxxing skunk skank.  I quoted the person who pointed out the scam.  Nice job on showing once again you focus on fiction in an illusion of fabricated outrage to boost your self righteous soap box.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

There's already a thread on this that 100% wrong!

So here goes, I'm going to show why you Dems are fucking retards at best and fucking assholes at worst.

*It's a fund for scholarships for the children of fallen soldiers*

How old is the average soldier 25? 

*HOW OLD DO YOU SUPPOSE THEIR CHILDREN ARE RIGHT NOW YOU FUCKING MISERABLE LOWLIFE SCUMBAGS??*

The fund has invested tens of millions of dollar to fund the scholarships as the kids come of age, *YOU FUCKING MISERABLE LOWLIFE SCUMBAGS*


----------



## CrusaderFrank

CurveLight said:


> "In fact, the Freedom Alliance response doesnt answer any of the questions I raised and goes on to lie more. They dont address why they gave a triple amputee only $200and in fact there are many of these examples provided in their tax return addendum, but I only cited a few for brevity's sake."
> DEBBIE SCHLUSSEL: HANNITY/NORTH SCAM TROOPS WITH FREEDOM ALLIANCE : Veterans Today
> 
> 
> I gotta say I really respect Hannity's consistency and his camp's unwavering commitment to keep butt fucking troops with no vaseline.
> 
> On a side note, I accidently passed by Fox last night while they were discussing Healthcare and to keep it balanced they had "UNIVERSAL NIGHTMARE" in fairly large letters across the top of the screen.  Looks like they've given up on trying to hide their agenda.



You're a fucking asshole


----------



## CrusaderFrank

One last time for the brain dead Liberal fucking retards who continue to parrot these intentionally misleading statements: it's to fund scholarships for the children of our young fallen soldiers, OK? I don't want to see another stupid fucking statement from any of you idiots on this topic again!


----------



## Harry Dresden

CurveLight said:


> Where did I say they didn't answer my questions?  I never asked them any questions you fuxxing skunk skank.  I quoted the person who pointed out the scam.  Nice job on showing once again you focus on fiction in an illusion of fabricated outrage to boost your self righteous soap box.



i gotta admire your consistancy Curve....someone hits a nerve and the name calling starts....the only Fucking Skunk Skank here is the the one called Political Junky...who starts threads on par with Dean and Chris....always full of holes and half-truths and Bullshit....and then asswipes like yourself come along and defend everything they say...


----------



## geauxtohell

Well, there is only one way to solve this.  Open the books up and let the IRS take a look.

I could care less, I've always viewed the FC's as a cynical ploy by Hannity to pimp his image.

Though, his need for a G5 to ferry his fat ass is well known.  Stephanie Miller has been ripping him for it for years.  

That's Sean Hannity.  Just like the average Joe, except that he rides around in a Gulfstream.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

geauxtohell said:


> Well, there is only one way to solve this.  Open the books up and let the IRS take a look.
> 
> I could care less, I've always viewed the FC's as a cynical ploy by Hannity to pimp his image.
> 
> Though, his need for a G5 to ferry his fat ass is well known.  Stephanie Miller has been ripping him for it for years.
> 
> That's Sean Hannity.  Just like the average Joe, except that he rides around in a Gulfstream.



The tax returns are posted in the article. Your other braindead Librul brethren looked at them but hadn't a fucking clue as to what they were looking at either.


----------



## geauxtohell

CrusaderFrank said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there is only one way to solve this.  Open the books up and let the IRS take a look.
> 
> I could care less, I've always viewed the FC's as a cynical ploy by Hannity to pimp his image.
> 
> Though, his need for a G5 to ferry his fat ass is well known.  Stephanie Miller has been ripping him for it for years.
> 
> That's Sean Hannity.  Just like the average Joe, except that he rides around in a Gulfstream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tax returns are posted in the article. Your other braindead Librul brethren looked at them but hadn't a fucking clue as to what they were looking at either.
Click to expand...


Tax returns =/= IRS audit.


----------



## CurveLight

Harry Dresden said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say they didn't answer my questions?  I never asked them any questions you fuxxing skunk skank.  I quoted the person who pointed out the scam.  Nice job on showing once again you focus on fiction in an illusion of fabricated outrage to boost your self righteous soap box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i gotta admire your consistancy Curve....someone hits a nerve and the name calling starts....the only Fucking Skunk Skank here is the the one called Political Junky...who starts threads on par with Dean and Chris....always full of holes and half-truths and Bullshit....and then asswipes like yourself come along and defend everything they say...
Click to expand...



Hahaha...what nerve was hit?  She accused me of something I did not do you dummfuk.  So far the info looks legit and there may be minor discrepancies but the criticism has been validated.....even by the supposed "response" which was nothing more than sucking hannity's balls.


----------



## Harry Dresden

well since no one has posted the other side of the story,just this womans story....old Harry went out to see if Hannities side has a retort.....i found this.....

 Freedom Alliance Responds to Allegations Against Sean Hannity - Big Government


----------



## geauxtohell

Well, there is only one way to solve this. Open the books up and let the IRS take a look.

I could care less, I've always viewed the FC's as a cynical ploy by Hannity to pimp his image.

Though, his need for a G5 to ferry his fat ass is well known. Stephanie Miller has been ripping him for it for years.

That's Sean Hannity. Just like the average Joe, except that he rides around in a Gulfstream.


----------



## blu

Dogbert said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if its a fund for scholarships for kids who are 6 and 8 years old now????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evidence of this?
> 
> Considering what they gave to consultants vs how much they give away in scholarships each year is pitiful. The numbers are clear. You want to discuss the tax returns for 20 years from now, be my guest. I'll be talking about the tax returns that are actually on record, and not any partisan guessing.
Click to expand...


I would guess the average age of kids of solders in iraq/afgh now is 1-5. They won't be in college for at least 13 years. The money is going to sit in a guarded fund until then as stated over and over.

and what is the big deal with getting consultants and advsiors? do you know how many people and howmuch expertise it takes to:

1) get big names at a concert
2) get a concert hall/venue
3) cooridinae the entire thing
4) collect the money safely & properly
5) have accountant(s) deal with the money and other finances to keep the operation afloat and legel

on and on and on.... its a big sum unless you want to hire some half ass people who will do it for $20/h.


----------



## CurveLight

CrusaderFrank said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> "In fact, the Freedom Alliance response doesnt answer any of the questions I raised and goes on to lie more. They dont address why they gave a triple amputee only $200and in fact there are many of these examples provided in their tax return addendum, but I only cited a few for brevity's sake."
> DEBBIE SCHLUSSEL: HANNITY/NORTH SCAM TROOPS WITH FREEDOM ALLIANCE : Veterans Today
> 
> 
> I gotta say I really respect Hannity's consistency and his camp's unwavering commitment to keep butt fucking troops with no vaseline.
> 
> On a side note, I accidently passed by Fox last night while they were discussing Healthcare and to keep it balanced they had "UNIVERSAL NIGHTMARE" in fairly large letters across the top of the screen.  Looks like they've given up on trying to hide their agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fucking asshole
Click to expand...


Yes, I am an asshole.  I'm a self righteous fuxxing prick and I have little regard for the sensitivity meters of immature losers like you who let emotions rule your life. How does any of that change the fact less than 4% of FA's income for 2006 went to Troops/families?

"According to its 2006 tax returns, Freedom Alliance reported revenue of $ 10, 822, 785, but only $397,900or a beyond-measly 3.68%of that was given to the children of fallen troops as scholarships or as aid to severely injured soldiers."
Http://www.veteranstoday.com/2010/0...nnitynorth-scam-troops-with-freedom-alliance/


----------



## California Girl

CurveLight said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> "In fact, the Freedom Alliance response doesnt answer any of the questions I raised and goes on to lie more. They dont address why they gave a triple amputee only $200and in fact there are many of these examples provided in their tax return addendum, but I only cited a few for brevity's sake."
> DEBBIE SCHLUSSEL: HANNITY/NORTH SCAM TROOPS WITH FREEDOM ALLIANCE : Veterans Today
> 
> 
> I gotta say I really respect Hannity's consistency and his camp's unwavering commitment to keep butt fucking troops with no vaseline.
> 
> On a side note, I accidently passed by Fox last night while they were discussing Healthcare and to keep it balanced they had "UNIVERSAL NIGHTMARE" in fairly large letters across the top of the screen.  Looks like they've given up on trying to hide their agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fucking asshole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I am an asshole.  I'm a self righteous fuxxing prick and I have little regard for the sensitivity meters of immature losers like you who let emotions rule your life. How does any of that change the fact less than 4% of FA's income for 2006 went to Troops/families?
> 
> "According to its 2006 tax returns, Freedom Alliance reported revenue of $ 10, 822, 785, but only $397,900or a beyond-measly 3.68%of that was given to the children of fallen troops as scholarships or as aid to severely injured soldiers."
> Http://www.veteranstoday.com/2010/0...nnitynorth-scam-troops-with-freedom-alliance/
Click to expand...


Ahhhh, you don't like me? I'm crushed. Crushed. CRUSHED, I tell ya. 

Scholarships are long term investments, dumbass. But, in fact, honestly, I couldn't give a shit what you think - you tirelessly work at proving yourself to be a stupid little man.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Well if CurveLight is against it, it must actually be a good thing.

Thats all I need to know.


----------



## geauxtohell

California Girl said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fucking asshole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I am an asshole.  I'm a self righteous fuxxing prick and I have little regard for the sensitivity meters of immature losers like you who let emotions rule your life. How does any of that change the fact less than 4% of FA's income for 2006 went to Troops/families?
> 
> "According to its 2006 tax returns, Freedom Alliance reported revenue of $ 10, 822, 785, but only $397,900or a beyond-measly 3.68%of that was given to the children of fallen troops as scholarships or as aid to severely injured soldiers."
> Http://www.veteranstoday.com/2010/0...nnitynorth-scam-troops-with-freedom-alliance/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahhhh, you don't like me? I'm crushed. Crushed. CRUSHED, I tell ya.
> 
> Scholarships are long term investments, dumbass. But, in fact, honestly, I couldn't give a shit what you think - you tirelessly work at proving yourself to be a stupid little man.
Click to expand...


If 4% is correct, you don't think they could have done a little better than that?


----------



## CurveLight

CrusaderFrank said:


> There's already a thread on this that 100% wrong!
> 
> So here goes, I'm going to show why you Dems are fucking retards at best and fucking assholes at worst.
> 
> *It's a fund for scholarships for the children of fallen soldiers*
> 
> How old is the average soldier 25?
> 
> *HOW OLD DO YOU SUPPOSE THEIR CHILDREN ARE RIGHT NOW YOU FUCKING MISERABLE LOWLIFE SCUMBAGS??*
> 
> The fund has invested tens of millions of dollar to fund the scholarships as the kids come of age, *YOU FUCKING MISERABLE LOWLIFE SCUMBAGS*




Even the FA site says it's given less than four million in scholarships since it began you dummfuk.  Do you know how much money they've pulled in over that same time frame?


----------



## edthecynic

blu said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if its a fund for scholarships for kids who are 6 and 8 years old now????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evidence of this?
> 
> Considering what they gave to consultants vs how much they give away in scholarships each year is pitiful. The numbers are clear. You want to discuss the tax returns for 20 years from now, be my guest. I'll be talking about the tax returns that are actually on record, and not any partisan guessing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I would guess the average age of kids of solders in iraq/afgh now is 1-5. *They won't be in college for at least 13 years. The money is going to sit in a guarded fund until then as stated over and over.
> 
> and what is the big deal with getting consultants and advsiors? do you know how many people and howmuch expertise it takes to:
> 
> 1) get big names at a concert
> 2) get a concert hall/venue
> 3) cooridinae the entire thing
> 4) collect the money safely & properly
> 5) have accountant(s) deal with the money and other finances to keep the operation afloat and legel
> 
> on and on and on.... its a big sum unless you want to hire some half ass people who will do it for $20/h.
Click to expand...

I would say it is moronic to guess that Iraq/Afgh vets had no children before the war. 

Again, this is a scam like the Contra scam where the bulk of the money gets banked into a slush fund. They admit that in 6 years only $3 million has been spent on scolorships while $15 million has been banked. They state the scholarship fund will be needed for another 20 years and continuing the concerts during those 20 years, at the present rate they will add another $45 million to the slush fund and spend $10 million on scholarships.

If their expenses were itemized I would bet you would find that the slush fund money was being spent in places that supported the GOP, like advertising dollars being spent almost exclusively on GOP hate media outlets, for example.


----------



## CurveLight

California Girl said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fucking asshole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I am an asshole.  I'm a self righteous fuxxing prick and I have little regard for the sensitivity meters of immature losers like you who let emotions rule your life. How does any of that change the fact less than 4% of FA's income for 2006 went to Troops/families?
> 
> "According to its 2006 tax returns, Freedom Alliance reported revenue of $ 10, 822, 785, but only $397,900or a beyond-measly 3.68%of that was given to the children of fallen troops as scholarships or as aid to severely injured soldiers."
> Http://www.veteranstoday.com/2010/0...nnitynorth-scam-troops-with-freedom-alliance/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahhhh, you don't like me? I'm crushed. Crushed. CRUSHED, I tell ya.
> 
> Scholarships are long term investments, dumbass. But, in fact, honestly, I couldn't give a shit what you think - you tirelessly work at proving yourself to be a stupid little man.
Click to expand...



Learn how to read dummass.....I quoted CF not you.


----------



## CurveLight

RadiomanATL said:


> Well if CurveLight is against it, it must actually be a good thing.
> 
> Thats all I need to know.




Controlling punks like you is easier than teaching fish how to swim.


----------



## RadiomanATL

CurveLight said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well if CurveLight is against it, it must actually be a good thing.
> 
> Thats all I need to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Controlling punks like you is easier than teaching fish how to swim.
Click to expand...


I get it. So you're really DON'T think that this is a scam...DON'T believe the 9/11 conspiracies...and you go so over-the-top retarded in your faux outrage to really make people swing to the other side.

Wow, you're a subtle one alright...


----------



## CrusaderFrank

CurveLight said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's already a thread on this that 100% wrong!
> 
> So here goes, I'm going to show why you Dems are fucking retards at best and fucking assholes at worst.
> 
> *It's a fund for scholarships for the children of fallen soldiers*
> 
> How old is the average soldier 25?
> 
> *HOW OLD DO YOU SUPPOSE THEIR CHILDREN ARE RIGHT NOW YOU FUCKING MISERABLE LOWLIFE SCUMBAGS??*
> 
> The fund has invested tens of millions of dollar to fund the scholarships as the kids come of age, *YOU FUCKING MISERABLE LOWLIFE SCUMBAGS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the FA site says it's given less than four million in scholarships since it began you dummfuk.  Do you know how much money they've pulled in over that same time frame?
Click to expand...


How old are the kids of today's solider you nutless, brainless fucking retard???


----------



## CrusaderFrank

CurveLight said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's already a thread on this that 100% wrong!
> 
> So here goes, I'm going to show why you Dems are fucking retards at best and fucking assholes at worst.
> 
> *It's a fund for scholarships for the children of fallen soldiers*
> 
> How old is the average soldier 25?
> 
> *HOW OLD DO YOU SUPPOSE THEIR CHILDREN ARE RIGHT NOW YOU FUCKING MISERABLE LOWLIFE SCUMBAGS??*
> 
> The fund has invested tens of millions of dollar to fund the scholarships as the kids come of age, *YOU FUCKING MISERABLE LOWLIFE SCUMBAGS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the FA site says it's given less than four million in scholarships since it began you dummfuk.  Do you know how much money they've pulled in over that same time frame?
Click to expand...


Eat a bullet, go sit on a 155mm howitzer shell, find a cliff and jump, try a do-it yourself brain transplant on yourself. You're the biggest fucking asshole I ever met.


----------



## Stephanie

How nice to see that ALL of the sudden the left and Progressives give a shit about the TROOPS that they protested against all through the Bush administration.

very touching to see them go after someone and a Charity.


----------



## edthecynic

CrusaderFrank said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's already a thread on this that 100% wrong!
> 
> So here goes, I'm going to show why you Dems are fucking retards at best and fucking assholes at worst.
> 
> *It's a fund for scholarships for the children of fallen soldiers*
> 
> How old is the average soldier 25?
> 
> *HOW OLD DO YOU SUPPOSE THEIR CHILDREN ARE RIGHT NOW YOU FUCKING MISERABLE LOWLIFE SCUMBAGS??*
> 
> The fund has invested tens of millions of dollar to fund the scholarships as the kids come of age, *YOU FUCKING MISERABLE LOWLIFE SCUMBAGS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the FA site says it's given less than four million in scholarships since it began you dummfuk.  Do you know how much money they've pulled in over that same time frame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How old are the kids of today's solider you nutless, brainless fucking retard???
Click to expand...

They could be ANY age, or are you so STUPID as to think soldiers don't have children before they enlist or go to war? 
What a moron!!!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Stephanie said:


> How nice to see that ALL of the sudden the left and Progressives give a shit about the TROOPS that they protested against all through the Bush administration.
> 
> very touching to see them go after someone and a Charity.



Don't you love what they do with their time? Instead of donating or finding someone to help, they attack someone who is actually helping.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

edthecynic said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even the FA site says it's given less than four million in scholarships since it began you dummfuk.  Do you know how much money they've pulled in over that same time frame?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How old are the kids of today's solider you nutless, brainless fucking retard???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They could be ANY age, or are you so STUPID as to think soldiers don't have children before they enlist or go to war?
> What a moron!!!
Click to expand...


How many 4th graders need help with tuition today you fucking retard?


----------



## CurveLight

CrusaderFrank said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's already a thread on this that 100% wrong!
> 
> So here goes, I'm going to show why you Dems are fucking retards at best and fucking assholes at worst.
> 
> *It's a fund for scholarships for the children of fallen soldiers*
> 
> How old is the average soldier 25?
> 
> *HOW OLD DO YOU SUPPOSE THEIR CHILDREN ARE RIGHT NOW YOU FUCKING MISERABLE LOWLIFE SCUMBAGS??*
> 
> The fund has invested tens of millions of dollar to fund the scholarships as the kids come of age, *YOU FUCKING MISERABLE LOWLIFE SCUMBAGS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the FA site says it's given less than four million in scholarships since it began you dummfuk.  Do you know how much money they've pulled in over that same time frame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eat a bullet, go sit on a 155mm howitzer shell, find a cliff and jump, try a do-it yourself brain transplant on yourself. You're the biggest fucking asshole I ever met.
Click to expand...



You are exactly like Hannity.......when the facts are not on your side just deflect as much as possible


----------



## CrusaderFrank

To all the Libs in this thread:

Do you even see those signs on Bridges that say "Life is worth living" and give a number to call if you're thinking of jumping?

They're lying to you. Your lives are not even worth the toll free call.


----------



## edthecynic

CrusaderFrank said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How old are the kids of today's solider you nutless, brainless fucking retard???
> 
> 
> 
> They could be ANY age, or are you so STUPID as to think soldiers don't have children before they enlist or go to war?
> What a moron!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many 4th graders need help with tuition today you fucking retard?
Click to expand...

So, no soldier has a child higher than the 4th grade.
I repeat, what a MORON!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

CurveLight said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even the FA site says it's given less than four million in scholarships since it began you dummfuk.  Do you know how much money they've pulled in over that same time frame?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eat a bullet, go sit on a 155mm howitzer shell, find a cliff and jump, try a do-it yourself brain transplant on yourself. You're the biggest fucking asshole I ever met.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are exactly like Hannity.......when the facts are not on your side just deflect as much as possible
Click to expand...


No seriously, your life is not worth the effort, you should find a way to end it, hopefully without taking anyone else with you.


----------



## CurveLight

CrusaderFrank said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's already a thread on this that 100% wrong!
> 
> So here goes, I'm going to show why you Dems are fucking retards at best and fucking assholes at worst.
> 
> *It's a fund for scholarships for the children of fallen soldiers*
> 
> How old is the average soldier 25?
> 
> *HOW OLD DO YOU SUPPOSE THEIR CHILDREN ARE RIGHT NOW YOU FUCKING MISERABLE LOWLIFE SCUMBAGS??*
> 
> The fund has invested tens of millions of dollar to fund the scholarships as the kids come of age, *YOU FUCKING MISERABLE LOWLIFE SCUMBAGS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the FA site says it's given less than four million in scholarships since it began you dummfuk.  Do you know how much money they've pulled in over that same time frame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How old are the kids of today's solider you nutless, brainless fucking retard???
Click to expand...



Wow!  Excellent point!  Nobody in the history of humanity has ever conceived of or acted on the idea of setting up a Scholarship for anyone under 18 years of age.  You might want to share this groundbreaking idea with banks and colleges!  You are a fuxxing genius!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

edthecynic said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> They could be ANY age, or are you so STUPID as to think soldiers don't have children before they enlist or go to war?
> What a moron!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many 4th graders need help with tuition today you fucking retard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, no soldier has a child higher than the 4th grade.
> I repeat, what a MORON!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


I didn't say that, fucking retard.

 I said on average most of the solder killed have very young children, fucking retard. So only a fucking retard would expect a charity that pays tuition to that populace would pay out any significant monies today, fucking retard


----------



## CrusaderFrank

CurveLight said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even the FA site says it's given less than four million in scholarships since it began you dummfuk.  Do you know how much money they've pulled in over that same time frame?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How old are the kids of today's solider you nutless, brainless fucking retard???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  Excellent point!  Nobody in the history of humanity has ever conceived of or acted on the idea of setting up a Scholarship for anyone under 18 years of age.  You might want to share this groundbreaking idea with banks and colleges!  You are a fuxxing genius!
Click to expand...


Have you ever tried auto-erotic asphyxiation or jumping across the tops of subway cars?


----------



## Stephanie

The people in this country should be VERY afraid. the very people who is spreading this BS and attacking Hannity in this fashion without any charges of a criminal conviction is the SAME ones running our country right now.

get out and vote the bastards out starting November. save us please.


----------



## edthecynic

CrusaderFrank said:
			
		

> How old are the kids of today's solider you nutless,  brainless fucking retard???





CrusaderFrank said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many 4th graders need help with tuition today you fucking retard?
> 
> 
> 
> So, no soldier has a child higher than the 4th grade.
> I repeat, what a MORON!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say that, fucking retard.
> 
> I said on average most of the solder killed have very young children, fucking retard. So only a fucking retard would expect a charity that pays tuition to that populace would pay out any significant monies today, fucking retard
Click to expand...

On the average, soldiers have children of EVERY age children might be before they enlist or go to war, MORON!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

edthecynic said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How old are the kids of today's solider you nutless,  brainless fucking retard???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, no soldier has a child higher than the 4th grade.
> I repeat, what a MORON!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say that, fucking retard.
> 
> I said on average most of the solder killed have very young children, fucking retard. So only a fucking retard would expect a charity that pays tuition to that populace would pay out any significant monies today, fucking retard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On the average, soldiers have children of EVERY age children might be before they enlist or go to war, MORON!
Click to expand...


Kids are born 17 years old? Seriously? How does that work?


----------



## ABikerSailor

CrusaderFrank said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How old are the kids of today's solider you nutless,  brainless fucking retard???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say that, fucking retard.
> 
> I said on average most of the solder killed have very young children, fucking retard. So only a fucking retard would expect a charity that pays tuition to that populace would pay out any significant monies today, fucking retard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On the average, soldiers have children of EVERY age children might be before they enlist or go to war, MORON!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kids are born 17 years old? Seriously? How does that work?
Click to expand...


Might want to check your info again Cruising Skank.  There are people on active duty who do have children eligible for college scholarships.

Oh yeah.......when Hannity's charity was investigated?  Only 20 percent of the donations go to scholarships, the other 80 percent is "operating expenses".

It's a fucking scam.  Hannity doesn't care about the soldiers, and he's a coward as well.

When was it again that he was going to get waterboarded for charity?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

ABikerSailor said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the average, soldiers have children of EVERY age children might be before they enlist or go to war, MORON!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kids are born 17 years old? Seriously? How does that work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Might want to check your info again Cruising Skank.  There are people on active duty who do have children eligible for college scholarships.
> 
> Oh yeah.......when Hannity's charity was investigated?  Only 20 percent of the donations go to scholarships, the other 80 percent is "operating expenses".
> 
> It's a fucking scam.  Hannity doesn't care about the soldiers, and he's a coward as well.
> 
> When was it again that he was going to get waterboarded for charity?
Click to expand...


Even if only $10 went to soldiers children that's probably $10 more than the sum given by every Lib in this thread.

Oh, drop fucking dead too.


----------



## edthecynic

CrusaderFrank said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How old are the kids of today's solider you nutless,  brainless fucking retard???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say that, fucking retard.
> 
> I said on average most of the solder killed have very young children, fucking retard. So only a fucking retard would expect a charity that pays tuition to that populace would pay out any significant monies today, fucking retard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On the average, soldiers have children of EVERY age children might be before they enlist or go to war, MORON!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kids are born 17 years old? Seriously? How does that work?
Click to expand...

Keep making a fool of yourself. Seriously. Is there any restriction on what age children someone is allowed to have before they enlist???? How does that work?
What a MORON!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ABikerSailor

CrusaderFrank said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kids are born 17 years old? Seriously? How does that work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might want to check your info again Cruising Skank.  There are people on active duty who do have children eligible for college scholarships.
> 
> Oh yeah.......when Hannity's charity was investigated?  Only 20 percent of the donations go to scholarships, the other 80 percent is "operating expenses".
> 
> It's a fucking scam.  Hannity doesn't care about the soldiers, and he's a coward as well.
> 
> When was it again that he was going to get waterboarded for charity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if only $10 went to soldiers children that's probably $10 more than the sum given by every Lib in this thread.
> 
> Oh, drop fucking dead too.
Click to expand...


Cruising Skank, Hannity doesn't care about the troops any more than he cares about waterboarding.  He's found a way to make money, he's found a way to do it from his studio, and he's ripping off our soldiers.

By the way fuckstick......I'm one of those veterans.  What did you do, run to Canada for a while?


----------



## Stephanie

What a stupid statement, Hannity is ripping off our soldiers.

He doesn't owe them anything but his gratitude and best wishes.

that he is involved in a charity to help them is being done on his own free will.

And I want to say thank you Akbiker for serving for us and our country.


----------



## geauxtohell

CrusaderFrank said:


> Have you ever tried auto-erotic asphyxiation or jumping across the tops of subway cars?



Ironic that you seem to ruminate on thoughts of violence towards other posters while accusing them of having mental issues.

Ever heard of the defense mechanism known as projection?


----------



## geauxtohell

Stephanie said:


> What a stupid statement, Hannity is ripping off our soldiers.
> 
> He doesn't owe them anything but his gratitude and best wishes.
> 
> that he is involved in a charity to help them is being done on his own free will.
> 
> And I want to say thank you Akbiker for serving for us and our country.



Oh please.  If the Irish fat-head is going to pimp his patriotic image through his Freedom Concerts, people have a right to ask what he's doing with the money.

Had he not conducted these concerts, I'd agree with you.  The fact that he has makes it entirely different.

I agree it's a charity.  However, like many charities, when you really look at the numbers, it appears that more money goes towards "expenses".  

Thus, it's not really a charity, it's a cash gig that donates a portion of it's proceeds towards a charitable cause.


----------



## geauxtohell

ABikerSailor said:


> It's a fucking scam.  Hannity doesn't care about the soldiers, and he's a coward as well.
> 
> When was it again that he was going to get waterboarded for charity?



Yeah.  That.

BTW, wasn't hannity one of the people whining about the 9-11 concert fundraiser scam?  

Douchebags in glass houses....


----------



## Stephanie

geauxtohell said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a stupid statement, Hannity is ripping off our soldiers.
> 
> He doesn't owe them anything but his gratitude and best wishes.
> 
> that he is involved in a charity to help them is being done on his own free will.
> 
> And I want to say thank you Akbiker for serving for us and our country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please.  If the Irish fat-head is going to pimp his patriotic image through his Freedom Concerts, people have a right to ask what he's doing with the money.
> 
> Had he not conducted these concerts, I'd agree with you.  The fact that he has makes it entirely different.
> 
> I agree it's a charity.  However, like many charities, when you really look at the numbers, it appears that more money goes towards "expenses".
> 
> Thus, it's not really a charity, it's a cash gig that donates a portion of it's proceeds towards a charitable cause.
Click to expand...


go get a friggen life or go to a local DAV and spout off with your Bs, that is an even better idea.


----------



## geauxtohell

Stephanie said:


> go get a friggen life or go to a local DAV and spout off with your Bs, that is an even better idea.



Why don't you come up with a logical retort, as opposed to the most banal tripe that does nothing to address the issue at hand?

Case in point; you called my opinion "B.S.".  What exactly have I said that is B.S.?

BTW, I wasn't aware that Hannity was the Patron Saint of the DAV and that the Freedom Concert was their holy holiday.


----------



## Stephanie

geauxtohell said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> go get a friggen life or go to a local DAV and spout off with your Bs, that is an even better idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you come up with a logical retort, as opposed to the most banal tripe that does nothing to address the issue at hand?
> 
> Case in point; you called my opinion "B.S.".  What exactly have I said that is B.S.?
Click to expand...


There really is nothing more to say about this Hatchet hit job being done on Hannity. This charity has not been charged with any crime so I would assume it was LEGIT. If you all really cared about our troops as you say you do, you would not be participating in something so ugly as this.


----------



## geauxtohell

Stephanie said:


> There really is nothing more to say about this Hatchet hit job being done on Hannity. This charity has not been charged with any crime so I would assume it was LEGIT. If you all really cared about our troops as you say you do, you would not be participating in something so ugly as this.



I think asking what percentage of the cost actually goes towards the charity is a legit question.  Hannity certainly gets a degree of "good will" credo for this.  Is he holding up his end of the deal?

For the last several years, I've listened to Hannity use this event to pimp his image and propel his political image (I remember to listen to one event where Levin and Curtis Sliwa were bashing liberals on stage.  I guess it never occurred to Sliwa that liberals serve too).  So I don't think it's "ugly".  Hannity doesn't get immunity because he threw some obligatory change towards the soldiers.

As for your last, get over your idiotic conservative mentality that the right wing is the only group of people in this country that cares/speaks for the soldiers.  You don't speak for anyone but yourself, slappy.


----------



## Stephanie

geauxtohell said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> There really is nothing more to say about this Hatchet hit job being done on Hannity. This charity has not been charged with any crime so I would assume it was LEGIT. If you all really cared about our troops as you say you do, you would not be participating in something so ugly as this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think asking what percentage of the cost actually goes towards the charity is a legit question.  Hannity certainly gets a degree of "good will" credo for this.  Is he holding up his end of the deal.
> 
> As for your last, get over your idiotic conservative mentality that the right wing is the only group of people in this country that cares/speaks for the soldiers.  You don't speak for anyone but yourself, slappy.
Click to expand...


I stand by my statement, but feel free to drown in the gutter.


----------



## geauxtohell

BTW, if this is a hatchet job, will sHamity sue for slander?

Because that will mandate discovery..................


----------



## geauxtohell

Stephanie said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> There really is nothing more to say about this Hatchet hit job being done on Hannity. This charity has not been charged with any crime so I would assume it was LEGIT. If you all really cared about our troops as you say you do, you would not be participating in something so ugly as this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think asking what percentage of the cost actually goes towards the charity is a legit question.  Hannity certainly gets a degree of "good will" credo for this.  Is he holding up his end of the deal.
> 
> As for your last, get over your idiotic conservative mentality that the right wing is the only group of people in this country that cares/speaks for the soldiers.  You don't speak for anyone but yourself, slappy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I stand by my statement, but feel free to drown in the gutter.
Click to expand...


I could care less what you stand by.  Your opinion doesn't change my fundamental questions (that you failed to address).

You are basically pulling the lame tactic of wrapping Hannity in the flag and telling us that he is beyond reproach.

I don't agree.


----------



## Dante

> According to its 2006 tax returns, Freedom Alliance reported revenue of $10, 822, 785, but only $397,900or a beyond-measly 3.68%of that was given to the children of fallen troops as scholarships or as aid to severely injured soldiers.
> 
> On the other hand, 62% of the money went to expenses, including $979,485 for consultants and an advisor. Yes, consultant/advisors got more than double what injured troops and the kids of fallen troops got. The tax forms show that New World Aviation got paid $60,601 for air travel. Was that for Hannitys G5? Like I said, neither the charity nor Hannity is talking. And finally, that year, Freedom Alliance spent $1,730,816 on postage and shipping and $1,414,215 on printing, for a total of $3,145,031, nearly half the revenue the charity spent that year and about eight times what the injured troops and the children of fallen ones received.


no shame.


----------



## Dante

Stephanie said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> go get a friggen life or go to a local DAV and spout off with your Bs, that is an even better idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you come up with a logical retort, as opposed to the most banal tripe that does nothing to address the issue at hand?
> 
> Case in point; you called my opinion "B.S.".  What exactly have I said that is B.S.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There really is nothing more to say about this Hatchet hit job being done on Hannity. This charity has not been charged with any crime so I would assume it was LEGIT. If you all really cared about our troops as you say you do, you would not be participating in something so ugly as this.
Click to expand...


It is legit to milk people of their money. It isn't morally right and it sucks.

A hatchet job? Debbie Schlussel



> March 19, 2010, - 7:15 pm
> *The Freedom Alliance&#8217;s Weak, Empty &#8220;Response&#8221;; More to Come on This Fraud*
> 
> By Debbie Schlussel
> 
> As you know, yesterday I posted an extensive expose on the fraud that is the Freedom Alliance and the associated Freedom Concerts pimped by Sean Hannity on hard-working Americans who pay their money, thinking they are helping severely wounded troops and funding college scholarships for the children of wounded soldiers. As I predicted, Freedom Alliance finally &#8220;responded&#8221; with a non-response that was more lies and obfuscation.  You only need to look at their tax forms, which I posted in my expose, to know what&#8217;s going on without the filter of their lens.
> 
> --
> As I noted, Hannity said on his nationally-syndicated radio show that a $30,000 donation from Boca Java will fund a full year for one of these kids in college.  Sadly, it never did.  I don&#8217;t think anyone listening to his show thought that he meant 20 years from now.  That&#8217;s not what Boca Java thought, according to a company spokeswoman.
> 
> We&#8217;ve been at war since 2001, when we went into Afghanistan, and we&#8217;re winding down in Iraq. Unless Freedom Alliance wants you to believe that the soldiers who died there had no kids born before 1992&#8211;and clearly that&#8217;s not the case because Freedom Alliance has been giving a couple hundred kids a pittance for college since at least its tax filing in 2005, they are ripping these kids off in order to build a massive war chest and self-perpetuate. Again, with a giant multi-million dollar fund, why aren&#8217;t they giving the kids a free, complete ride to college? And how many kids of deceased troops will there be in the future? Enough to exhaust a multi-million dollar fund? Doubtful.
> 
> Debbie Schlussel


----------



## Stephanie

Dante said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you come up with a logical retort, as opposed to the most banal tripe that does nothing to address the issue at hand?
> 
> Case in point; you called my opinion "B.S.".  What exactly have I said that is B.S.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There really is nothing more to say about this Hatchet hit job being done on Hannity. This charity has not been charged with any crime so I would assume it was LEGIT. If you all really cared about our troops as you say you do, you would not be participating in something so ugly as this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is legit to milk people of their money. It isn't morally right and it sucks.
> 
> A hatchet job? Debbie Schlussel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> March 19, 2010, - 7:15 pm
> *The Freedom Alliances Weak, Empty Response; More to Come on This Fraud*
> 
> By Debbie Schlussel
> 
> As you know, yesterday I posted an extensive expose on the fraud that is the Freedom Alliance and the associated Freedom Concerts pimped by Sean Hannity on hard-working Americans who pay their money, thinking they are helping severely wounded troops and funding college scholarships for the children of wounded soldiers. As I predicted, Freedom Alliance finally responded with a non-response that was more lies and obfuscation.  You only need to look at their tax forms, which I posted in my expose, to know whats going on without the filter of their lens.
> Debbie Schlussel
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


when the hell did the libs care about people and their monies. especially if you support this President and what his commie administation is doing..


----------



## Dante

Stephanie said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> There really is nothing more to say about this Hatchet hit job being done on Hannity. This charity has not been charged with any crime so I would assume it was LEGIT. If you all really cared about our troops as you say you do, you would not be participating in something so ugly as this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is legit to milk people of their money. It isn't morally right and it sucks.
> 
> A hatchet job? Debbie Schlussel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> March 19, 2010, - 7:15 pm
> *The Freedom Alliances Weak, Empty Response; More to Come on This Fraud*
> 
> By Debbie Schlussel
> 
> As you know, yesterday I posted an extensive expose on the fraud that is the Freedom Alliance and the associated Freedom Concerts pimped by Sean Hannity on hard-working Americans who pay their money, thinking they are helping severely wounded troops and funding college scholarships for the children of wounded soldiers. As I predicted, Freedom Alliance finally responded with a non-response that was more lies and obfuscation.  You only need to look at their tax forms, which I posted in my expose, to know whats going on without the filter of their lens.
> Debbie Schlussel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> when the hell did the libs care about people and their monies. especially if you support this President and what his commie administation is doing..
Click to expand...


Oh I see. You're one of those...http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/110004-horowitz-beck-and-the-lunatic-right-wing.html


----------



## geauxtohell

Stephanie said:


> when the hell did the libs care about people and their monies. especially if you support this President and what his commie administation is doing..



I start caring when someone uses wounded soldiers to pimp their own image.

That's what this is looking like. 

However, as I said, the best way to solve this is an IRS audit.  Sunshine is the best dis-infectant.


----------



## Stephanie

geauxtohell said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> when the hell did the libs care about people and their monies. especially if you support this President and what his commie administation is doing..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I start caring when someone uses wounded soldiers to pimp their own image.
> 
> That's what this is looking like.
> 
> However, as I said, the best way to solve this is an IRS audit.  Sunshine is the best dis-infectant.
Click to expand...


well of course, during the Clinton administration we saw them sic the Irs, Fbi and other government agencies on people. what a country under the Progressives.


----------



## Zona

Whats worse, Hannity or his defenders.


----------



## Zona

Dante said:


> According to its 2006 tax returns, Freedom Alliance reported revenue of $10, 822, 785, but only $397,900or a beyond-measly 3.68%of that was given to the children of fallen troops as scholarships or as aid to severely injured soldiers.
> 
> On the other hand, 62% of the money went to expenses, including $979,485 for consultants and an advisor. Yes, consultant/advisors got more than double what injured troops and the kids of fallen troops got. The tax forms show that New World Aviation got paid $60,601 for air travel. Was that for Hannitys G5? Like I said, neither the charity nor Hannity is talking. And finally, that year, Freedom Alliance spent $1,730,816 on postage and shipping and $1,414,215 on printing, for a total of $3,145,031, nearly half the revenue the charity spent that year and about eight times what the injured troops and the children of fallen ones received.
> 
> 
> 
> no shame.
Click to expand...


If this is really true, Hannity is a pos.  Seriously.  Let freedom ring my ass.


----------



## Stephanie

Zona said:


> Whats worse, Hannity or his defenders.



Oh I think we see who is the shameful ones here, and it ain't Hannity or his defenders.


----------



## Dante

Zona said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to its 2006 tax returns, Freedom Alliance reported revenue of $10, 822, 785, but only $397,900or a beyond-measly 3.68%of that was given to the children of fallen troops as scholarships or as aid to severely injured soldiers.
> 
> On the other hand, 62% of the money went to expenses, including $979,485 for consultants and an advisor. Yes, consultant/advisors got more than double what injured troops and the kids of fallen troops got. The tax forms show that New World Aviation got paid $60,601 for air travel. Was that for Hannitys G5? Like I said, neither the charity nor Hannity is talking. And finally, that year, Freedom Alliance spent $1,730,816 on postage and shipping and $1,414,215 on printing, for a total of $3,145,031, nearly half the revenue the charity spent that year and about eight times what the injured troops and the children of fallen ones received.
> 
> 
> 
> no shame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If this is really true, Hannity is a pos.  Seriously.  Let freedom ring my ass.
Click to expand...



If this is true, Hannity is only a celeb. It is North and the other dime store patriots who run this thing.


----------



## geauxtohell

Stephanie said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> when the hell did the libs care about people and their monies. especially if you support this President and what his commie administation is doing..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I start caring when someone uses wounded soldiers to pimp their own image.
> 
> That's what this is looking like.
> 
> However, as I said, the best way to solve this is an IRS audit.  Sunshine is the best dis-infectant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well of course, during the Clinton administration we saw them sic the Irs, Fbi and other government agencies on people. what a country under the Progressives.
Click to expand...


Sending the IRS out to harass private citizens versus having them go over the books of a not-for-profit charity are two very different things.

Also, I am proposing the FC people voluntarily invite the audit.


----------



## Dante

Stephanie said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats worse, Hannity or his defenders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I think we see who is the shameful ones here, and it ain't Hannity or his defenders.
Click to expand...


isn't there a Post Office you can swing by and salute the flag? you hyper-patriots make patriotism look bad.

STFU


----------



## Stephanie

Dante said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats worse, Hannity or his defenders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I think we see who is the shameful ones here, and it ain't Hannity or his defenders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *isn't there a Post Office you can swing by and salute the flag? *
> 
> STFU
Click to expand...


LOL, maybe you should try it sometime. Loser.


----------



## geauxtohell

Dante said:


> isn't there a Post Office you can swing by and salute the flag? you hyper-patriots make patriotism look bad.
> 
> STFU



The goofy-paper patriots always get confused when people don't automatically defer to their asinine tactics of wrapping themselves in flag and claiming the love the troops and they alone are their advocates.


----------



## Zona

geauxtohell said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I start caring when someone uses wounded soldiers to pimp their own image.
> 
> That's what this is looking like.
> 
> However, as I said, the best way to solve this is an IRS audit.  Sunshine is the best dis-infectant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well of course, during the Clinton administration we saw them sic the Irs, Fbi and other government agencies on people. what a country under the Progressives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sending the IRS out to harass private citizens versus having them go over the books of a not-for-profit charity are two very different things.
> 
> Also, I am proposing the FC people voluntarily invite the audit.
Click to expand...


There is no way that will happen.  NO FREAKIN WAY! Fair and balanced my ass.


----------



## Stephanie

geauxtohell said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I start caring when someone uses wounded soldiers to pimp their own image.
> 
> That's what this is looking like.
> 
> However, as I said, the best way to solve this is an IRS audit.  Sunshine is the best dis-infectant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well of course, during the Clinton administration we saw them sic the Irs, Fbi and other government agencies on people. what a country under the Progressives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sending the IRS out to harass private citizens versus having them go over the books of a not-for-profit charity are two very different things.
> 
> Also, I am proposing the FC people voluntarily invite the audit.
Click to expand...



propose away. just remember the tables can be turned.
you must look good in a brown shirt.


----------



## geauxtohell

Zona said:


> There is no way that will happen.  NO FREAKIN WAY! Fair and balanced my ass.



Until they do that, people will speculate.  Hannity's predilection for his Gulfstream is well known.


----------



## geauxtohell

Stephanie said:


> you must look good in a brown shirt.



I look damned good in anything.  

Don't hate.


----------



## Stephanie

This speculation about Hannity and his charity isn't going to hurt anyone.

The people in this country are waking up to hate and tricks of the left and Progressives.

Hannity will be just fine, the same as Rush has been after twenty of attacks, speculations, etc.

must suck eh.


----------



## geauxtohell

Stephanie said:


> This speculation about Hannity and his charity isn't going to hurt anyone.
> 
> The people in this country are waking up to hate and tricks of the left and Progressives.
> 
> Hannity will be just fine, the same as Rush has been after twenty of attacks, speculations, etc.
> 
> must suck eh.



Oh yeah, Rush and his hillbilly heroin was complete speculation.

I applaud you for being a loyal disciple to the voices that come out of your radio though.

"Bow down before the one you serve."


----------



## RadiomanATL

geauxtohell said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> This speculation about Hannity and his charity isn't going to hurt anyone.
> 
> The people in this country are waking up to hate and tricks of the left and Progressives.
> 
> Hannity will be just fine, the same as Rush has been after twenty of attacks, speculations, etc.
> 
> must suck eh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, Rush and his hillbilly heroin was complete speculation.
> 
> I applaud you for being a loyal disciple to t*he voices that come out of your radio though.*
> 
> "Bow down before the one you serve."
Click to expand...


Obey me you bitches.


----------



## Dante

Stephanie said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I think we see who is the shameful ones here, and it ain't Hannity or his defenders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *isn't there a Post Office you can swing by and salute the flag? *
> 
> STFU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, maybe you should try it sometime. Loser.
Click to expand...





you calling somebody else a loser?


----------



## Stephanie

geauxtohell said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> This speculation about Hannity and his charity isn't going to hurt anyone.
> 
> The people in this country are waking up to hate and tricks of the left and Progressives.
> 
> Hannity will be just fine, the same as Rush has been after twenty of attacks, speculations, etc.
> 
> must suck eh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, Rush and his hillbilly heroin was complete speculation.
> 
> I applaud you for being a loyal disciple to the voices that come out of your radio though.
> 
> "Bow down before the one you serve."
Click to expand...


what was that you said in another thread, DONT HATE. I guess that doesn't apply to you eh.


----------



## Stephanie

Dante said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> *isn't there a Post Office you can swing by and salute the flag? *
> 
> STFU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, maybe you should try it sometime. Loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you calling somebody else a loser?
Click to expand...


----------



## CrusaderFrank

ABikerSailor said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Might want to check your info again Cruising Skank.  There are people on active duty who do have children eligible for college scholarships.
> 
> Oh yeah.......when Hannity's charity was investigated?  Only 20 percent of the donations go to scholarships, the other 80 percent is "operating expenses".
> 
> It's a fucking scam.  Hannity doesn't care about the soldiers, and he's a coward as well.
> 
> When was it again that he was going to get waterboarded for charity?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if only $10 went to soldiers children that's probably $10 more than the sum given by every Lib in this thread.
> 
> Oh, drop fucking dead too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cruising Skank, Hannity doesn't care about the troops any more than he cares about waterboarding.  He's found a way to make money, he's found a way to do it from his studio, and he's ripping off our soldiers.
> 
> By the way fuckstick......I'm one of those veterans.  What did you do, run to Canada for a while?
Click to expand...


Thank you for your service

Drop Fucking Dead.


----------



## American Horse

geauxtohell said:


> Well, there is only one way to solve this. Open the books up and let the IRS take a look.
> 
> I could care less, I've always viewed the FC's as a cynical ploy by Hannity to pimp his image.
> 
> Though, his need for a G5 to ferry his fat ass is well known. Stephanie Miller has been ripping him for it for years.
> 
> That's Sean Hannity. Just like the average Joe, except that he rides around in a Gulfstream.


Most of us not consumed by jealousy or resentment, would understand that being hauled around in a G5 with all the stuff that's needed to do what he is doing just barely makes it bearable, and not really something any sensible person would call "Pleasure riding."

It would be all but impossible to do what he does any other way.


----------



## Dante

CrusaderFrank said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if only $10 went to soldiers children that's probably $10 more than the sum given by every Lib in this thread.
> 
> Oh, drop fucking dead too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cruising Skank, Hannity doesn't care about the troops any more than he cares about waterboarding.  He's found a way to make money, he's found a way to do it from his studio, and he's ripping off our soldiers.
> 
> By the way fuckstick......I'm one of those veterans.  What did you do, run to Canada for a while?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for your service
> 
> Drop Fucking Dead.
Click to expand...


Yeah Frank, did your cruising ever bring you into military service?


----------



## CurveLight

RadiomanATL said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well if CurveLight is against it, it must actually be a good thing.
> 
> Thats all I need to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Controlling punks like you is easier than teaching fish how to swim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get it. So you're really DON'T think that this is a scam...DON'T believe the 9/11 conspiracies...and you go so over-the-top retarded in your faux outrage to really make people swing to the other side.
> 
> Wow, you're a subtle one alright...
Click to expand...



Where did I say it is a scam?


----------



## WillowTree

Dogbert said:


> Just when I thought he couldn't get any lower..
> 
> Sean Hannitys Freedom CONcert Scam: Almost None of Charitys $ Went to Injured Troops, Kids of Fallen Troops; G5s for Vannity?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, less than 20%and in two recent years, less than 7% and 4%, respectivelyof the money raised by Freedom Alliance went to these causes, while millions of dollars went to expenses, including consultants and apparently to ferret the Hannity posse of family and friends in high style. And, despite Hannitys statements to the contrary on his nationally syndicated radio show, few of the children of fallen soldiers got more than $1,000-$2,000, with apparently none getting more than $6,000, while Freedom Alliance appears to have spent tens of thousands of dollars for private planes.  Moreover, despite written assurances to donors that all money raised would go directly to scholarships for kids of the fallen heroes and not to expenses, has begun charging expenses of nearly $500,000 to give out just over $800,000 in scholarships.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tax forms available to the public for the Freedom Alliancefor the years 2006-2008paint a tragic story, a story of a charity that makes gazillions and spends very little for the purposes it claims, a charity that spends millions more on its small staff and crony consultants than it ever gives in scholarships to the children of the fallen or severely injured troops or in aid to the injured troops themselves.  While Hannitys Freedom Concerts take in millions, only a few hundred thousand go to the claimed intended recipients.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And then, there are the 2008 Freedom Alliance tax forms, which were signed in November 2009 and filed only recently.  That year, Freedom Alliance took in $8,781,431 in revenue and gave $1,060,275.57 totalor just 12%to seriously wounded soldiers and for scholarships to kids of the fallen. * Remember, this is well below the 75% required to be considered a legitimate charity.  A*nd after claiming in written letters to donors that 100% of the money donated, via the Freedom Concerts or otherwise, to the scholarships would go directly to the scholarships and not to expenses, the Freedom Alliance decided to do the contrary and charge expenses anywaycharging a whopping $436,386 to give out $802,250 in scholarships.  That means that 35% of the $1,238,636all of which was supposed to go to scholarships for these kids of the fallenwent to Freedom Alliance*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I learned that the organizations which evaluate charities are entirely worthless.  Freedom Alliance is certified as Best in America by the Independent Charities of America.  It is also rated a Four Star Charity by Charity Navigator.  Both of these ratings are posted prominently on Freedom Alliances website, misleading donors into believing they are donating to a worthy cause, when in fact they are mostly donating to a black hole of expenses.*  Even Charity Navigator notes in its strange, illogical, and mostly inaccurate Four Star rating that Freedom Alliance has a fund-raising efficiency of only nine cents on the dollar. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 9760
Click to expand...


hey dogshit! don't go to em, then you won't get scammed..


----------



## RadiomanATL

CurveLight said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Controlling punks like you is easier than teaching fish how to swim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get it. So you're really DON'T think that this is a scam...DON'T believe the 9/11 conspiracies...and you go so over-the-top retarded in your faux outrage to really make people swing to the other side.
> 
> Wow, you're a subtle one alright...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say it is a scam?
Click to expand...


http://www.usmessageboard.com/2117048-post7.html



CurveLight said:


> I quoted the person who pointed out the scam.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Dante said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cruising Skank, Hannity doesn't care about the troops any more than he cares about waterboarding.  He's found a way to make money, he's found a way to do it from his studio, and he's ripping off our soldiers.
> 
> By the way fuckstick......I'm one of those veterans.  What did you do, run to Canada for a while?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your service
> 
> Drop Fucking Dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah Frank, did your cruising ever bring you into military service?
Click to expand...


How is that any of your business? How is that relevant to the topic?

On second thought, how about mind your own fucking business.


----------



## CurveLight

RadiomanATL said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get it. So you're really DON'T think that this is a scam...DON'T believe the 9/11 conspiracies...and you go so over-the-top retarded in your faux outrage to really make people swing to the other side.
> 
> Wow, you're a subtle one alright...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say it is a scam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2117048-post7.html
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> I quoted the person who pointed out the scam.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Thank you.  It is a scam by pretending it's core purpose is to help soldiers and dependents.  It's own website states less than four million in scholarships has been provided during it's entire existence.  Do you know how much income has been accumulated in that same time frame?  Or maybe you can bring up 9E again or call me an asshole because you sure as hell don't have the balls to be honest.


----------



## RadiomanATL

CurveLight said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say it is a scam?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2117048-post7.html
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> I quoted the person who pointed out the scam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  It is a scam by pretending it's core purpose is to help soldiers and dependents.  It's own website states less than four million in scholarships has been provided during it's entire existence.  Do you know how much income has been accumulated in that same time frame?  Or maybe you can bring up 9E again or *call me an asshole because you sure as hell don't have the balls to be honest.*
Click to expand...


Calling you an asshole IS being honest ya ijit.


----------



## Modbert

crusaderfrank said:


> thank you for your service
> 
> *drop fucking dead.*


----------



## CurveLight

CrusaderFrank said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your service
> 
> Drop Fucking Dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Frank, did your cruising ever bring you into military service?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is that any of your business? How is that relevant to the topic?
> 
> On second thought, how about mind your own fucking business.
Click to expand...



Pure hypocrisy.  Pure bitch.  You guys are a joke.


----------



## Modbert

For those saying this is for kids who are 1-5 years old now. Are people seriously stupid enough to believe there are no children of any veterans who are college age now?


----------



## CurveLight

RadiomanATL said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2117048-post7.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  It is a scam by pretending it's core purpose is to help soldiers and dependents.  It's own website states less than four million in scholarships has been provided during it's entire existence.  Do you know how much income has been accumulated in that same time frame?  Or maybe you can bring up 9E again or *call me an asshole because you sure as hell don't have the balls to be honest.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calling you an asshole IS being honest ya ijit.
Click to expand...



Thank you for proving again you jackasses only pretend to care.


----------



## RadiomanATL

CurveLight said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  It is a scam by pretending it's core purpose is to help soldiers and dependents.  It's own website states less than four million in scholarships has been provided during it's entire existence.  Do you know how much income has been accumulated in that same time frame?  Or maybe you can bring up 9E again or *call me an asshole because you sure as hell don't have the balls to be honest.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calling you an asshole IS being honest ya ijit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for proving again you jackasses only pretend to care.
Click to expand...


Pretend to care about what? I haven't fallen to either side on this debate.

Keep trying tho


----------



## Article 15

*Merged

~A15*


----------



## Modbert

Sean Hannity in serious military charity scandal - Rick Ungar - The Policy Page - True/Slant



> When conservatives commentators begin eating their own, you know that something is up.
> 
> Debbie Schlussel is a reasonably well-known conservative commentator with a large radio and online following.  While I have always found her to be over the top  particularly with her anti-Muslim rhetoric  she certainly has the respect of the conservative community. So when she broke a story a few days ago accusing Sean Hannitys charity of being a scam, this naturally got my attention.





> *Note that Schlussel does not accuse Hannity or the charity of doing anything illegal. Rather she accuses the popular radio and television talker of wasting an inordinate amount of the funds  to feather his reputation as a great friend of our troops while burning up money on private planes and expensive hotel rooms.* This is money that those who donated to the charity believe is going to meet the objectives of the charity.





> Its not a pretty picture. While I encourage you to go through the return on your own, heres the bottom line 
> 
> In 2008, the charity raised $8,781,431 in revenue and gave out just $1,060,275.57or 12%to seriously wounded soldiers and for scholarships to kids of soldiers who have died. About 80% was spent on expenses, including $1,055,791 on postage, $925,392 on printing and $157,041 on travel.
> 
> *Folks, when a charitys expenditure on stamps equals the amount they spent fulfilling the actual mission of the charity, something is seriously wrong*.


----------



## Modbert

Article 15 said:


> *Merged
> 
> ~A15*



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yeA7a0uS3A]YouTube - He-Man: Opening Theme[/ame]


----------



## geauxtohell

Stephanie said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> This speculation about Hannity and his charity isn't going to hurt anyone.
> 
> The people in this country are waking up to hate and tricks of the left and Progressives.
> 
> Hannity will be just fine, the same as Rush has been after twenty of attacks, speculations, etc.
> 
> must suck eh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, Rush and his hillbilly heroin was complete speculation.
> 
> I applaud you for being a loyal disciple to the voices that come out of your radio though.
> 
> "Bow down before the one you serve."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what was that you said in another thread, DONT HATE. I guess that doesn't apply to you eh.
Click to expand...


I don't hate the perpetually dim-witted.  I pity them.


----------



## geauxtohell

American Horse said:


> Most of us not consumed by jealousy or resentment, would understand that being hauled around in a G5 with all the stuff that's needed to do what he is doing just barely makes it bearable, and not really something any sensible person would call "Pleasure riding."
> 
> It would be all but impossible to do what he does any other way.



Surely you aren't suggesting that Hannity's image pimping is so hard on him that he can only be hauled around in a G5 to make up for it?  Barely bearable?  Are you fucking kidding me?  You act like he was shitting in a can for a year.  That's what we were doing in A-stan and nobody suggested our fragile bodies needed a gulfstream ride to make the ordeal "bearable".  

I guess flying commercial would be just too much for him, huh?  Because a 16 hour commercial flight is how we got to Kyrgyzstan.  

Again, I don't care that Hannity enjoys the fruits of his labors.  I care if he is using proceeds from a supposed charity event to do so.

Especially considering how much fucking mileage he tries to get out of the freedom concerts.


----------



## CurveLight

RadiomanATL said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calling you an asshole IS being honest ya ijit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for proving again you jackasses only pretend to care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretend to care about what? I haven't fallen to either side on this debate.
> 
> Keep trying tho
Click to expand...


You really suck at trying to deflect but with people like you it's to be expected.  You don't have to be on any side of the debate to discuss the facts you fucking useless ****.


----------



## RadiomanATL

CurveLight said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for proving again you jackasses only pretend to care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretend to care about what? I haven't fallen to either side on this debate.
> 
> Keep trying tho
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really suck at trying to deflect but with people like you it's to be expected.  You don't have to be on any side of the debate to discuss the facts you fucking useless ****.
Click to expand...


Deflect what ya maroon?

You like to throw that word around a whole lot, but I have serious doubts that you know its proper usage.


----------



## CurveLight

RadiomanATL said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretend to care about what? I haven't fallen to either side on this debate.
> 
> Keep trying tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really suck at trying to deflect but with people like you it's to be expected.  You don't have to be on any side of the debate to discuss the facts you fucking useless ****.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deflect what ya maroon?
> 
> You like to throw that word around a whole lot, but I have serious doubts that you know its proper usage.
Click to expand...


Go back to sucking frank's dick and eating callygirl's shit nuggets.....you'll let us know when you're ready to discuss the actual topic.


----------



## RadiomanATL

CurveLight said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really suck at trying to deflect but with people like you it's to be expected.  You don't have to be on any side of the debate to discuss the facts you fucking useless ****.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deflect what ya maroon?
> 
> You like to throw that word around a whole lot, but I have serious doubts that you know its proper usage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go back to sucking frank's dick and eating callygirl's shit nuggets.....you'll let us know when you're ready to discuss the actual topic.
Click to expand...


Can't answer the question, huh.

Now THATS deflection.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Lets look at some of the other things Ms Schlussel has written...

Alhamdillullah: Obama, Biden, Hillary Ignite Violent Muslim Riots in Israel &#8211; &#8220;Third Intifada&#8221;

Is Simon Cowell Really Converting to Islam?

Big Brother v. St. Patrick&#8217;s Day; Luck O&#8217;the Muslims

Does Your Local Bank Have a Muslim, er . . . &#8220;Arab Affairs Manager&#8221;?

Fed to the Wolves: Our Soldiers in Afghanistan Don&#8217;t Have Bullets!

I Warned You About Glenn Beck (& Prince Al-Waleed & FOX News)

The lady clearly has a screw loose. I'd take any "reporting" she does with a case of Morton's Salt.

Also, it seems she has a hard-on against Fox News because of Prince Al-Waleed. I'm guessing her gunning for Hannity stems from this as well.

Don't know if the charity thing is true or not. I will say that I am 100% certain there are better charities to send your money to if you want to help the troops. BUT, if you like the kind of music the concerts promote, why wouldn't you go anyway? If a portion of the proceeds go to a charity, even a small portion, great. If you are going strictly for the concert experience, who cares?


----------



## rdean

Daily Kos: State of the Nation

When Daily Kos made the same allegations all the way back in 2007, I just assumed it was a liberal, left wing smear.  But now that it's a conservative making the same accusations based on "tax records", I'm not so sure.

It will be interesting to see how it plays out.


----------



## edthecynic

Stephanie said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> when the hell did the libs care about people and their monies. especially if you support this President and what his commie administation is doing..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I start caring when someone uses wounded soldiers to pimp their own image.
> 
> That's what this is looking like.
> 
> However, as I said, the best way to solve this is an IRS audit. Sunshine is the best dis-infectant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well of course, during the Clinton administration we saw them sic the Irs, Fbi and other government agencies on people. what a country under the Progressives.
Click to expand...

Yeah, play that perpetual VICTIM card again! Except you got your administrations wrong, as usual.

It was the CON$ervoFascist "Tricky Dicky" Nixon who would sic BIG government on those on his FAMOUS "Enemies List." CON$ simply accuse everyone else of doing what CON$ themselves do to muddy the waters.

For example, Shortly after HanNITWITy replaced Bigot Bob Grant in the 3 o'clock slot, he announced OVER THE AIR that because income taxes were so oppressive, he ALWAYS worked a part-time job OFF THE BOOKS. When he was audited after his over the air pronouncement, who did he blame, Clinton or his own BIG MOUTH.
Three guesses and the first two don't count.


----------



## ABikerSailor

You know........Sean Hannity and his veterans charity is about as legit as Jean Wycliff and his charity for Haiti.

Both use up quite a bit of money to raise it, resulting in only 5-20 percent being donated to who it is for.  Most charities send 50 percent or more to their cause, but several don't.

Remember when charities were being looked at closely a few years back because of this?  Apparently, Sean Hannity decided to see if they were still watching.

By the way Cruising Skank........answer the fucking question you cum dumpster donut smiling asshole...........did you ever serve or not?

I'm betting not........you act like way too much of a cowardly puss.


----------



## NYcarbineer

From the FWIW Department:

Charity Review of Freedom Alliance

*Despite written BBB [Better Business Bureau] Wise Giving Alliance requests in the past year, this organization either has not responded to Alliance requests for information or has declined to be evaluated in relation to the Alliances Standards for Charity Accountability. While participation in the Alliances charity review efforts is voluntary, the Alliance believes that failure to participate may demonstrate a lack of commitment to transparency. Without the requested information, the Alliance cannot determine if this charity adheres to the Standards for Charity Accountability.*


----------



## Modbert

NYcarbineer said:


> From the FWIW Department:
> 
> Charity Review of Freedom Alliance
> 
> *Despite written BBB [Better Business Bureau] Wise Giving Alliance requests in the past year, this organization either has not responded to Alliance requests for information or has declined to be evaluated in relation to the Alliances Standards for Charity Accountability. While participation in the Alliances charity review efforts is voluntary, the Alliance believes that failure to participate may demonstrate a lack of commitment to transparency. Without the requested information, the Alliance cannot determine if this charity adheres to the Standards for Charity Accountability.*



A lack of commitment to transparency sums it up quite nicely.


----------



## Stephanie

geauxtohell said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, Rush and his hillbilly heroin was complete speculation.
> 
> I applaud you for being a loyal disciple to the voices that come out of your radio though.
> 
> "Bow down before the one you serve."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what was that you said in another thread, DONT HATE. I guess that doesn't apply to you eh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't hate the perpetually dim-witted.  I pity them.
Click to expand...


well then, stop hating yourself. can't be good for the self esteem.


----------



## sitarro

I know all of you fair minded leftist should be interested in the truth from the people that actually are in charge of the Freedom Alliance charity rather than the crap put out by a blogger trying to further her career.

You imbeciles actually believe that Hannity would risk an incredibly lucrative radio and television career for a few bucks, a couple of plane rides and some hotel rooms?  

Where were you clowns when candidates Barry and Hillary were flying around in 757s, Barry for 2 years? How about that horror show Pelosi who cruises back and forth to Cali in a taxpayer paid for 757, burning 1200 gallons of jet fuel an hour...... that's an 8 hour round trip idiots, do the math. The few of you that actually pay taxes are paying for that freak. Obama burns 2,500 gallons an hour every time he leaves in Air Force One to go off and bullshit the public, that is just the 747....... the rest of the entourage of aircraft that follow him around burn even more. His little trip to Hawaii cost us a minimum of 100,000 gallons of burnt jet fuel and wasted time of many hundreds of service personnel. How can you let those asshole slide and then bitch about CEOs and yes, Hannity, flying in business jets. You hypocrites are too stupid to argue with, fuck off.



JLA FORUMS - http://www.wnd.com/index.php?fa=PAGE.view&pageId=129553



MEDIA MATTERS
Hannity charity
fights 'smear'
Calls 'scam' accusation against fund for soldiers' kids 'outrageous slander'
Posted: March 19, 2010
2:58 pm Eastern

© 2010 WorldNetDaily

Sean Hannity
An extensive online blog report accusing Freedom Alliance, founded by Col. Oliver North, as well as its scholarship programs funded by Sean Hannity's annual Freedom Concerts, of being a "scam" and diverting too much money for expenses is being blasted by the organization itself, labeling it "false and malicious" and "outageous slander."

In a headline piece on its website today, the alliance refutes a "blog posting" that makes accusations that money intended for student scholarships has been spent on other expenses, including the personal expenses for Hannity to travel and participate in fundraisers.

"Freedom Alliance has distributed $3.4 million in scholarships and created a Scholarship Trust Fund with the additional money that we have raised for that program. That fund now contains $15 million, over $10 million of which has been raised by Hannity and the concerts," the statement, signed by Alliance President Thomas Kilgannon and Founder Oliver North, said.

"Our scholarship program is managed with the understanding that it will be needed for at least the next 20 years as there are children who will ultimately receive a scholarship who are now only a few years old. As indicated on our Federal Form 990, these funds are restricted and used only for future scholarships."


The statement continued, "Our Scholarship Fund is one of four programs operated by Freedom Alliance. Supporters may donate to a specific program or for general operating purposes. In 2008, Freedom Alliance received $2.1 million in scholarship donations. The same year, we awarded $802,250 in scholarships and applied $1.3 million to our Scholarship Trust Fund."

The charges had been leveled by Debbie Schlussel on her website.

Yesterday, she charged, "For the last several years, Sean Hannity and the Freedom Alliance 'charity' have conducted 'Freedom Concerts' across America. They've told you that they are raising money to pay for the college tuition of the children of fallen soldiers and to pay severely wounded war vets.  But it's all a huge scam."

She charged that less than 20 percent  "and in two recent years, less than 7 percent and 4 percent, respectively  of the money raised by Freedom Alliance went to these causes, while millions of dollars went to expenses, including consultants and apparently to ferry the Hannity posse of family and friends in high style."

Specifically, she charged that a source told her "there'd be a lot more money every concert to go to the cause if Hannity didn't demand  and get  use of a Gulfstream 5 plane to fly him and his family/entourage to the concerts; a 'fleet' (that's the word the guy used) of either Cadillac or Lincoln SUVs for him and his family/entourage; and several suites at really expensive hotels for him and his family/entourage."

She also wrote that she "began investigating these claims" to find out "Freedom Alliance gives very little money to the children of slain troops to pay for college and even less to wounded troops."

"False and malicious," was the conclusion of Freedom Alliance.

"The blog posting accuses our friend Sean Hannity of personally benefiting from Freedom Alliance. This is FALSE. Freedom Alliance has never provided planes, hotels, cars, limos, or anything else to Sean. Sean gets nothing from Freedom Alliance except our gratitude for his personal generosity and for all he has done to help the troops and our organization.  But to be clear, Sean pays for all his own transportation, hotels, and all related expenses for himself and his family and friends and staff, which over the years has added up to tens of thousands of dollars. He does not use any Freedom Alliance Funds or Concert funds in any way, period," the organization stated.

Further, "Sean Hannity has contributed $100,000 to the Wounded Warriors Foundation, over $200,000 to the Freedom Alliance, and over tens of thousands of dollars to other military charities and individuals. We only make this information public because of the outrageous slander against him. Sean has no management or operational involvement in, or control over, Freedom Alliance. He has been a selfless patriot in his efforts to raise funds for the education of children of armed services personnel," the group said.

It released figures, too, showing that in 2008 the group spent $6.7 million, including $5.3 million on program activities, $945,000 on fundraising and $481,000 on management.

The organization distributed $3.4 million in scholarships and created a trust for additional scholarships to be paid in future years.

"That fund now contains $15 million, over $10 million of whicih has been raised by Hannity and the concerts," the posting said.


----------



## NYcarbineer

sitarro said:


> I know all of you fair minded leftist should be interested in the truth from the people that actually are in charge of the Freedom Alliance charity rather than the crap put out by a blogger trying to further her career.



The people in charge of FA represent an interested party and their claims, unless fully substantiated, have little weight.  

Oliver North is a PROVEN liar, so his crediblity is logically suspect.



> You imbeciles actually believe that Hannity would risk an incredibly lucrative radio and television career for a few bucks, a couple of plane rides and some hotel rooms?



Well, only an imbecile like yourself would be oblivious to the almost daily stories of prominent people of wealth fame and celebrity who get caught doing stupid things that risk ruining their careers.  I daresay that Sean Hannity has never exhibited any unique level of brilliance that would make him immune to such behaviour.


----------



## NYcarbineer

L'il Debbie's response to the response:

Debbie Schlussel


----------



## CrusaderFrank

ABikerSailor said:


> You know........Sean Hannity and his veterans charity is about as legit as Jean Wycliff and his charity for Haiti.
> 
> Both use up quite a bit of money to raise it, resulting in only 5-20 percent being donated to who it is for.  Most charities send 50 percent or more to their cause, but several don't.
> 
> Remember when charities were being looked at closely a few years back because of this?  Apparently, Sean Hannity decided to see if they were still watching.
> 
> By the way Cruising Skank........answer the fucking question you cum dumpster donut smiling asshole...........did you ever serve or not?
> 
> I'm betting not........you act like way too much of a cowardly puss.



Again, thank you for your service and drop fucking dead and not necessarily in that order.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Is it just me or wouldn't you just love to teabag Debbie Schussel?







Wow!


----------



## geauxtohell

NYcarbineer said:


> From the FWIW Department:
> 
> Charity Review of Freedom Alliance
> 
> *Despite written BBB [Better Business Bureau] Wise Giving Alliance requests in the past year, this organization either has not responded to Alliance requests for information or has declined to be evaluated in relation to the Alliances Standards for Charity Accountability. While participation in the Alliances charity review efforts is voluntary, the Alliance believes that failure to participate may demonstrate a lack of commitment to transparency. Without the requested information, the Alliance cannot determine if this charity adheres to the Standards for Charity Accountability.*



Ruh roh....


----------



## geauxtohell

sitarro said:


> You imbeciles actually believe that Hannity would risk an incredibly lucrative radio and television career for a few bucks, a couple of plane rides and some hotel rooms?



Oh please.  If "getting caught" were an actual deterrent for misbehavior, then Tiger Woods wouldn't be all over the news.

How about I lay this on you; Hannity is such a fucking prima donna, that he doesn't even realize what he is doing is in poor form.  That seems to be the mentality that gets white collar criminals in trouble.


----------



## geauxtohell

CrusaderFrank said:


> Is it just me or wouldn't you just love to teabag Debbie Schussel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!



Crazy is not my type.


----------



## CurveLight

CrusaderFrank said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know........Sean Hannity and his veterans charity is about as legit as Jean Wycliff and his charity for Haiti.
> 
> Both use up quite a bit of money to raise it, resulting in only 5-20 percent being donated to who it is for.  Most charities send 50 percent or more to their cause, but several don't.
> 
> Remember when charities were being looked at closely a few years back because of this?  Apparently, Sean Hannity decided to see if they were still watching.
> 
> By the way Cruising Skank........answer the fucking question you cum dumpster donut smiling asshole...........did you ever serve or not?
> 
> I'm betting not........you act like way too much of a cowardly puss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, thank you for your service and drop fucking dead and not necessarily in that order.
Click to expand...


You don't give a shit about the Soldiers you lying skankwad.  You're just jealous Hannity + company has found a way to exploit our troops to make some money and maintain a rockstar status while the best you can do is use them for cheap shots on the internet.


----------



## CurveLight

RadiomanATL said:


> Lets look at some of the other things Ms Schlussel has written...
> 
> Alhamdillullah: Obama, Biden, Hillary Ignite Violent Muslim Riots in Israel  Third Intifada
> 
> Is Simon Cowell Really Converting to Islam?
> 
> Big Brother v. St. Patricks Day; Luck Othe Muslims
> 
> Does Your Local Bank Have a Muslim, er . . . Arab Affairs Manager?
> 
> Fed to the Wolves: Our Soldiers in Afghanistan Dont Have Bullets!
> 
> I Warned You About Glenn Beck (& Prince Al-Waleed & FOX News)
> 
> The lady clearly has a screw loose. I'd take any "reporting" she does with a case of Morton's Salt.
> 
> Also, it seems she has a hard-on against Fox News because of Prince Al-Waleed. I'm guessing her gunning for Hannity stems from this as well.
> 
> Don't know if the charity thing is true or not. I will say that I am 100% certain there are better charities to send your money to if you want to help the troops. BUT, if you like the kind of music the concerts promote, why wouldn't you go anyway? If a portion of the proceeds go to a charity, even a small portion, great. If you are going strictly for the concert experience, who cares?




Supporting FA is very close to supporting the idiotic policies that sent our troops to die for anything other than defending the US you dummfuk.  I realize this requires a bit of thinking and your response will help prove your lack of comprehension, but the effort must be made nonetheless.  

Hannity and company sells ideas to arrogant nationalists because they never have to provide any facts after the initial sale has closed, or even before. We saw this with WMD, 9E, Afghanistan, and bin laden, to name a few examples.  They know their supporters are so insecure and arrogant they will not be condemned even when the facts show they are full of shit.


----------



## CurveLight

geauxtohell said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> You imbeciles actually believe that Hannity would risk an incredibly lucrative radio and television career for a few bucks, a couple of plane rides and some hotel rooms?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please.  If "getting caught" were an actual deterrent for misbehavior, then Tiger Woods wouldn't be all over the news.
> 
> How about I lay this on you; Hannity is such a fucking prima donna, that he doesn't even realize what he is doing is in poor form.  That seems to be the mentality that gets white collar criminals in trouble.
Click to expand...



I haven't seen any evidence of any illegal activity done by FA at this point.  Sure, it fooled a bunch of idiots but there's nothing illegal about exploiting people's stoopidity to make some money.  Ie. Palin's book that she did not write.


----------



## geauxtohell

CurveLight said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> You imbeciles actually believe that Hannity would risk an incredibly lucrative radio and television career for a few bucks, a couple of plane rides and some hotel rooms?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please.  If "getting caught" were an actual deterrent for misbehavior, then Tiger Woods wouldn't be all over the news.
> 
> How about I lay this on you; Hannity is such a fucking prima donna, that he doesn't even realize what he is doing is in poor form.  That seems to be the mentality that gets white collar criminals in trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen any evidence of any illegal activity done by FA at this point.  Sure, it fooled a bunch of idiots but there's nothing illegal about exploiting people's stoopidity to make some money.  Ie. Palin's book that she did not write.
Click to expand...



I didn't mean to imply there was, though I can see how it looked that way.  Just pointing out that when it comes to the misuse of money, the mentality behind the powers that be is usually one such that they don't see how what they are doing is wrong.  That's the entitlement mentality they have developed.  

At any rate, I've never been under the illusion that Hannity wasn't pimping soldiers for street credo to some degree.  Of course, he'll be far from the first person to make a buck on the back of soldiers.


----------



## CurveLight

geauxtohell said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please.  If "getting caught" were an actual deterrent for misbehavior, then Tiger Woods wouldn't be all over the news.
> 
> How about I lay this on you; Hannity is such a fucking prima donna, that he doesn't even realize what he is doing is in poor form.  That seems to be the mentality that gets white collar criminals in trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen any evidence of any illegal activity done by FA at this point.  Sure, it fooled a bunch of idiots but there's nothing illegal about exploiting people's stoopidity to make some money.  Ie. Palin's book that she did not write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't mean to imply there was, though I can see how it looked that way.  Just pointing out that when it comes to the misuse of money, the mentality behind the powers that be is usually one such that they don't see how what they are doing is wrong.  That's the entitlement mentality they have developed.
> 
> At any rate, I've never been under the illusion that Hannity wasn't pimping soldiers for street credo to some degree.  Of course, he'll be far from the first person to make a buck on the back of soldiers.
Click to expand...



Quoted your post but was responding more to the "Why would Hannity risk...." line from someone else.  His fans are so fuxxing stoopid it doesn't matter what the facts reveal because he will just say it is american hating libruls using him to attack our soldiers because they don't like the iraq occupation and they will gladly swallow it.

You made a good point about the entitlement bit.  Thank you my friend, you're a Great American!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

CurveLight said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know........Sean Hannity and his veterans charity is about as legit as Jean Wycliff and his charity for Haiti.
> 
> Both use up quite a bit of money to raise it, resulting in only 5-20 percent being donated to who it is for.  Most charities send 50 percent or more to their cause, but several don't.
> 
> Remember when charities were being looked at closely a few years back because of this?  Apparently, Sean Hannity decided to see if they were still watching.
> 
> By the way Cruising Skank........answer the fucking question you cum dumpster donut smiling asshole...........did you ever serve or not?
> 
> I'm betting not........you act like way too much of a cowardly puss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, thank you for your service and drop fucking dead and not necessarily in that order.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't give a shit about the Soldiers you lying skankwad.  You're just jealous Hannity + company has found a way to exploit our troops to make some money and maintain a rockstar status while the best you can do is use them for cheap shots on the internet.
Click to expand...


You keep running to the defense of other fucking retards you're bound to get hurt.

Mind your own fucking business and stay stupid


----------



## CurveLight

CrusaderFrank said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, thank you for your service and drop fucking dead and not necessarily in that order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't give a shit about the Soldiers you lying skankwad.  You're just jealous Hannity + company has found a way to exploit our troops to make some money and maintain a rockstar status while the best you can do is use them for cheap shots on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep running to the defense of other fucking retards you're bound to get hurt.
> 
> Mind your own fucking business and stay stupid
Click to expand...


I'm not defending anyone you cuntweed.  Just showing once again you don't give a fuk about anything but trying to look cool and get nationalistic pats on the back.  As for staying stoopid.....you're one of the great leaders which is why you constantly ignore facts you don't like.


----------



## CurveLight

CrusaderFrank said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, thank you for your service and drop fucking dead and not necessarily in that order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't give a shit about the Soldiers you lying skankwad.  You're just jealous Hannity + company has found a way to exploit our troops to make some money and maintain a rockstar status while the best you can do is use them for cheap shots on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep running to the defense of other fucking retards you're bound to get hurt.
> 
> Mind your own fucking business and stay stupid
Click to expand...


I'm not defending anyone you cuntweed.  Just showing once again you don't give a fuk about anything but trying to look cool and get nationalistic pats on the back.  As for staying stoopid.....you're one of the great leaders which is why you constantly ignore facts you don't like.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

CurveLight said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't give a shit about the Soldiers you lying skankwad.  You're just jealous Hannity + company has found a way to exploit our troops to make some money and maintain a rockstar status while the best you can do is use them for cheap shots on the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep running to the defense of other fucking retards you're bound to get hurt.
> 
> Mind your own fucking business and stay stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not defending anyone you cuntweed.  Just showing once again you don't give a fuk about anything but trying to look cool and get nationalistic pats on the back.  As for staying stoopid.....you're one of the great leaders which is why you constantly ignore facts you don't like.
Click to expand...


To sum up my posts on this topic:

1. It's a scholarship fund for a population of people with a young average age; you don't expect the fund to disburse $350,000 to each of the few people who qualify today, that's fucking retarded.

2. All of the Libs who posted here are financial illiterates (this stems from being fucking retards). I looked at the tax returns for 3 minutes and told you fucking retards you were wrong out in the tens of million column and I tired to get you to understand, I thought you might be decent but misguided and finally

3. You're neither misguided nor decent; you are loathsome, despicable, evil scumbags running around frothing at the mouth with the least provocation. The Freedom Alliance does more for the troops and their kids than Libruls ever did.


----------



## The T

CrusaderFrank said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep running to the defense of other fucking retards you're bound to get hurt.
> 
> Mind your own fucking business and stay stupid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not defending anyone you cuntweed. Just showing once again you don't give a fuk about anything but trying to look cool and get nationalistic pats on the back. As for staying stoopid.....you're one of the great leaders which is why you constantly ignore facts you don't like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To sum up my posts on this topic:
> 
> 1. It's a scholarship fund for a population of people with a young average age; you don't expect the fund to disburse $350,000 to each of the few people who qualify today, that's fucking retarded.
> 
> 2. All of the Libs who posted here are financially illiterates (this stems from being fucking retards). I looked at the tax returns for 3 minutes and told you fucking retards you were wrong out in the tens of million column and I tired to get you to understand, I thought you might be decent but misguided and finally
> 
> 3. You're neither misguided nor decent; you are loathsome, despicable, evil scumbags running around frothing at the mouth with the least provocation. *The Freedom Alliance does more for the troops and their kids then Libruls ever did.*
Click to expand...

 
And ever will do. You have to ask yourself why these creeps loathe the very mechanism that ensures their liberties?


----------



## ABikerSailor

Freedom Alliance?  My ass.......it's a bunch of rich people trying to cover their asses and dressing themselves up in the flag and the bodies of dead military from this country.

Why would Hannity possibly mess up his career?  Simple........he's thinking he's gonna get away with it, I mean........isn't Jean Wycliff still able to raise money for Haiti?  He's doing the same thing with the American troops.

Same reason Madoff thought he could get away with it.  Greed makes you stupid.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

ABikerSailor said:


> Freedom Alliance?  My ass.......it's a bunch of rich people trying to cover their asses and dressing themselves up in the flag and the bodies of dead military from this country.
> 
> Why would Hannity possibly mess up his career?  Simple........he's thinking he's gonna get away with it, I mean........isn't Jean Wycliff still able to raise money for Haiti?  He's doing the same thing with the American troops.
> 
> Same reason Madoff thought he could get away with it.  Greed makes you stupid.



Stupid makes you stupid


----------



## ABikerSailor

Wrong.  Just look at the example of Madoff a well as anyone else who has been caught in a scandal.

Step 1:  They become good at something or are placed in a position of power.

Step 2:  They then think that because they have a perceived amount of power, they can do anything they want and they start pushing the envelope.

Step 3:  They then think because they can operate outside the rules on occasion, they can do it all the time and they start wanting more.

Step 4:  Selfishness grows into greed and the person starts taking more than what is possible or due to them.

Nope........greed makes you stupid.  Why are you defending this Cruising Skank?  Are you in the terminal stages of greed yourself?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

ABikerSailor said:


> Wrong.  Just look at the example of Madoff a well as anyone else who has been caught in a scandal.
> 
> Step 1:  They become good at something or are placed in a position of power.
> 
> Step 2:  They then think that because they have a perceived amount of power, they can do anything they want and they start pushing the envelope.
> 
> Step 3:  They then think because they can operate outside the rules on occasion, they can do it all the time and they start wanting more.
> 
> Step 4:  Selfishness grows into greed and the person starts taking more than what is possible or due to them.
> 
> Nope........greed makes you stupid.  Why are you defending this Cruising Skank?  Are you in the terminal stages of greed yourself?



See what a fucking retard you are? Sean makes no money from this, he's not paid for his services and he pays his own way.

Also, he makes at least $25 million a year just from the radio show why he's scamming people in a scam that makes him no money? You have to be a fucking retard to think that

You've yet to show how Sean benefits from this (because you're a fucking retard).


----------



## ABikerSailor

Over 80 percent operating expenses as well as some of those large payments for "consulting"?

Yeah.....keep telling yourself that.  Most charities that operate under the same guidelines as Hannity's would be investigated for fraud.

Why would he imperil his career?  Simple......he thinks that he can hide by spouting jingoistic bullshit about support for the troops.  Same way that the fear mongers of the GOP keep using theatrics to tell us that the health care bill is gonna be bad for the whole country, and that it's too big.

But........these same people told us that certain banks were "too big to fail".

Try again Cowardly Skank.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

ABikerSailor said:


> Over 80 percent operating expenses as well as some of those large payments for "consulting"?
> 
> Yeah.....keep telling yourself that.  Most charities that operate under the same guidelines as Hannity's would be investigated for fraud.
> 
> Why would he imperil his career?  Simple......he thinks that he can hide by spouting jingoistic bullshit about support for the troops.  Same way that the fear mongers of the GOP keep using theatrics to tell us that the health care bill is gonna be bad for the whole country, and that it's too big.
> 
> But........these same people told us that certain banks were "too big to fail".
> 
> Try again Cowardly Skank.



Give it up. You're wrong out in the tens of million column on an enterprise that operates out in the tens of millions column.  Not good, not good at all.. Direct your hatred and venom toward something more constructive.

If all else fails, I can send you a Sarah Palin calendar.


----------



## CurveLight

CrusaderFrank said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over 80 percent operating expenses as well as some of those large payments for "consulting"?
> 
> Yeah.....keep telling yourself that.  Most charities that operate under the same guidelines as Hannity's would be investigated for fraud.
> 
> Why would he imperil his career?  Simple......he thinks that he can hide by spouting jingoistic bullshit about support for the troops.  Same way that the fear mongers of the GOP keep using theatrics to tell us that the health care bill is gonna be bad for the whole country, and that it's too big.
> 
> But........these same people told us that certain banks were "too big to fail".
> 
> Try again Cowardly Skank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give it up. You're wrong out in the tens of million column on an enterprise that operates out in the tens of millions column.  Not good, not good at all.. Direct your hatred and venom toward something more constructive.
> 
> If all else fails, I can send you a Sarah Palin calendar.
Click to expand...



Hannity loves the rock star status and if you think he makes no money from this you're even more beyond stoopid than anyone thinks.


----------



## Liability

CurveLight said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over 80 percent operating expenses as well as some of those large payments for "consulting"?
> 
> Yeah.....keep telling yourself that.  Most charities that operate under the same guidelines as Hannity's would be investigated for fraud.
> 
> Why would he imperil his career?  Simple......he thinks that he can hide by spouting jingoistic bullshit about support for the troops.  Same way that the fear mongers of the GOP keep using theatrics to tell us that the health care bill is gonna be bad for the whole country, and that it's too big.
> 
> But........these same people told us that certain banks were "too big to fail".
> 
> Try again Cowardly Skank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give it up. You're wrong out in the tens of million column on an enterprise that operates out in the tens of millions column.  Not good, not good at all.. Direct your hatred and venom toward something more constructive.
> 
> If all else fails, I can send you a Sarah Palin calendar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hannity loves the rock star status and if you think he makes no money from this you're even more beyond stoopid than anyone thinks.
Click to expand...


You, _bent tight_,  have absolutely ZERO ability to demonstrate even a rational basis to *believe* that Hannity personally makes ANY money off of the programs put on for charity by the Freedom Alliance.

And now, let's PROVE how totally bogus your claim is, _bent tight._ 

Go ahead and show us ANY factual basis for your contention that Hannity makes *any* money from anything done by the Freedom Alliance.

And you are so full of shit, _bent tight_, being a dishonest piece of crap such as you are, that I can pretty well guarantee that you will *not* rise to the challenge in any meaningful way.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

CurveLight said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over 80 percent operating expenses as well as some of those large payments for "consulting"?
> 
> Yeah.....keep telling yourself that.  Most charities that operate under the same guidelines as Hannity's would be investigated for fraud.
> 
> Why would he imperil his career?  Simple......he thinks that he can hide by spouting jingoistic bullshit about support for the troops.  Same way that the fear mongers of the GOP keep using theatrics to tell us that the health care bill is gonna be bad for the whole country, and that it's too big.
> 
> But........these same people told us that certain banks were "too big to fail".
> 
> Try again Cowardly Skank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give it up. You're wrong out in the tens of million column on an enterprise that operates out in the tens of millions column.  Not good, not good at all.. Direct your hatred and venom toward something more constructive.
> 
> If all else fails, I can send you a Sarah Palin calendar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hannity loves the rock star status and if you think he makes no money from this you're even more beyond stoopid than anyone thinks.
Click to expand...


Yeah, sure, Sean is jeopardizing his $50MM annual franchise for a free ride in a Gulfstream.

You have him confused with a Democrat Congressman.  

And you're still a fucking retard


----------



## CurveLight

The T said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not defending anyone you cuntweed. Just showing once again you don't give a fuk about anything but trying to look cool and get nationalistic pats on the back. As for staying stoopid.....you're one of the great leaders which is why you constantly ignore facts you don't like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To sum up my posts on this topic:
> 
> 1. It's a scholarship fund for a population of people with a young average age; you don't expect the fund to disburse $350,000 to each of the few people who qualify today, that's fucking retarded.
> 
> 2. All of the Libs who posted here are financially illiterates (this stems from being fucking retards). I looked at the tax returns for 3 minutes and told you fucking retards you were wrong out in the tens of million column and I tired to get you to understand, I thought you might be decent but misguided and finally
> 
> 3. You're neither misguided nor decent; you are loathsome, despicable, evil scumbags running around frothing at the mouth with the least provocation. *The Freedom Alliance does more for the troops and their kids then Libruls ever did.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And ever will do. You have to ask yourself why these creeps loathe the very mechanism that ensures their liberties?
Click to expand...


What mechanism is that you whiny ****?  You so desperate you have to equate a bullshit psyop like FA to our military to try and make a statement?  Stoopid bitch.


----------



## Zona

Nothing will come of this and I bet no one on Fox even mentions this fraud.  Hannity is a hypocrite who would cream his pants if this was Olbermann who did it.  

Seriously, fox fans...would Hannity exploit this story if it were Olbermann?  Be honest now.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Zona said:


> Nothing will come of this and I bet no one on Fox even mentions this fraud.  Hannity is a hypocrite who would cream his pants if this was Olbermann who did it.
> 
> Seriously, fox fans...would Hannity exploit this story if it were Olbermann?  Be honest now.



Olbermann? Do something positive for the USA military?  Is this part of your new stand up routine?


----------



## CurveLight

CrusaderFrank said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep running to the defense of other fucking retards you're bound to get hurt.
> 
> Mind your own fucking business and stay stupid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not defending anyone you cuntweed.  Just showing once again you don't give a fuk about anything but trying to look cool and get nationalistic pats on the back.  As for staying stoopid.....you're one of the great leaders which is why you constantly ignore facts you don't like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To sum up my posts on this topic:
> 
> 1. It's a scholarship fund for a population of people with a young average age; you don't expect the fund to disburse $350,000 to each of the few people who qualify today, that's fucking retarded.
> 
> 2. All of the Libs who posted here are financial illiterates (this stems from being fucking retards). I looked at the tax returns for 3 minutes and told you fucking retards you were wrong out in the tens of million column and I tired to get you to understand, I thought you might be decent but misguided and finally
> 
> 3. You're neither misguided nor decent; you are loathsome, despicable, evil scumbags running around frothing at the mouth with the least provocation. The Freedom Alliance does more for the troops and their kids than Libruls ever did.
Click to expand...



Basically you hope if you scream loud enough you can give the appearance of being honest.


----------



## Liability

Totally UN-surprised to see that the cowardly bent tight is unable and unwilling to meet the challenge.  http://www.usmessageboard.com/2120606-post232.html


Not one stinkin' lib attacker of the Freedom Alliance appears able to address the point that a LOT of the money the group has raised so far and continues to raise MUST be set aside so that the young kids who are the FUTURE beneficiaries of scholarships will have that money available -- when ??   IN THE FUTURE when they reach the age where they start going to college!

CrusaderFrank patiently pointed this out a while ago.  But so far, no concessions that what he said makes sense and has obvious merit.

I wonder why the detractors of the Freedom Alliance (who use it to attack Hannity) are so unable and unwilling to make such an obviously valid concession?


----------



## boedicca

More Much Ado About Nothing from Doggie, The Bubble Boy.

Live Nation, one of the biggest live concert production companies in the U.S., has been operating at a loss recently.

It costs a great deal of money to produce a live event - promotion, facilities, security, transporatation, etc.

LYV: Income Statement for Live Nation Entertainment, Inc. - Yahoo! Finance


And here's a little clue:  nobody forces anyone to purchase a ticket.  If you don't like it, don't support it.


----------



## Modbert

Why is the right trying to make excuses for Hannity when it's clearly obvious there are children of college age of both Afghanistan and Iraq War veterans now?


----------



## NYcarbineer

Does this chick have any history of hating Hannity?  When a wingnut attacks a wingnut, there's likely a 'rest of the story'.  I hope it's juicy!  lol


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Dogbert said:


> Why is the right trying to make excuses for Hannity when it's clearly obvious there are children of college age of both Afghanistan and Iraq War veterans now?



So they should each get $350,000 toward tuition?

You need to stop doubling down on these losing bets.


----------



## Modbert

CrusaderFrank said:


> *So they should each get $350,000 toward tuition?*
> 
> You need to stop doubling down on these losing bets.



I never said that. However, there is more than enough money now to likely pay for a good deal of all their tuitions. Especially since none of them have been given over $6,000.


----------



## Zona

CrusaderFrank said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing will come of this and I bet no one on Fox even mentions this fraud.  Hannity is a hypocrite who would cream his pants if this was Olbermann who did it.
> 
> Seriously, fox fans...would Hannity exploit this story if it were Olbermann?  Be honest now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olbermann? Do something positive for the USA military?  Is this part of your new stand up routine?
Click to expand...


So thats a no on you answering if Hannity would cream his pants if olbermann did this.


OH and what has Hannity done for the troops?  Seriously?  What?  I am still waiting for him and his waterboarding attempt.  He said he would do that and donate some money.  Still Waiting...

Hannity is a fake "patriot" who flag waves and to this day says 
Bush was a good president.  Hannity, just go die.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Dogbert said:


> Why is the right trying to make excuses for Hannity when it's clearly obvious there are children of college age of both Afghanistan and Iraq War veterans now?



I'm fascinated that the rightwingers here seem to have all automatically gone with rightwinger A (hannity) instead of rightwinger B (schlussel).


----------



## Zona

NYcarbineer said:


> Does this chick have any history of hating Hannity?  When a wingnut attacks a wingnut, there's likely a 'rest of the story'.  I hope it's juicy!  lol



Believe me, they are going to attack this woman.  Seriously.  I hope something comes of this fraud but it wont.


----------



## boedicca

What fraud?

Sean Hannity's Freedom Concerts are more profitable than Live Nation.


----------



## CurveLight

CrusaderFrank said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give it up. You're wrong out in the tens of million column on an enterprise that operates out in the tens of millions column.  Not good, not good at all.. Direct your hatred and venom toward something more constructive.
> 
> If all else fails, I can send you a Sarah Palin calendar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hannity loves the rock star status and if you think he makes no money from this you're even more beyond stoopid than anyone thinks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, sure, Sean is jeopardizing his $50MM annual franchise for a free ride in a Gulfstream.
> 
> You have him confused with a Democrat Congressman.
> 
> And you're still a fucking retard
Click to expand...



I guess you may have a point if I said hannity was jeopardizing his career by working for FA.  You called me stoopid based on something I did not say you fuxxing ****.


----------



## CurveLight

Liability said:


> Totally UN-surprised to see that the cowardly bent tight is unable and unwilling to meet the challenge.  http://www.usmessageboard.com/2120606-post232.html
> 
> 
> Not one stinkin' lib attacker of the Freedom Alliance appears able to address the point that a LOT of the money the group has raised so far and continues to raise MUST be set aside so that the young kids who are the FUTURE beneficiaries of scholarships will have that money available -- when ??   IN THE FUTURE when they reach the age where they start going to college!
> 
> CrusaderFrank patiently pointed this out a while ago.  But so far, no concessions that what he said makes sense and has obvious merit.
> 
> I wonder why the detractors of the Freedom Alliance (who use it to attack Hannity) are so unable and unwilling to make such an obviously valid concession?



That point has been addressed several times you whiny Snitch Bitch.  Try to pay attention before continuing to embarrass yourself but Snitch Bitches like you never learn as you will prove with your response.


----------



## Chip

ABikerSailor said:


> Wrong.  Just look at the example of Madoff a well as anyone else who has been caught in a scandal.
> 
> Step 1:  They become good at something or are placed in a position of power.
> 
> Step 2:  They then think that because they have a perceived amount of power, they can do anything they want and they start pushing the envelope.
> 
> Step 3:  They then think because they can operate outside the rules on occasion, they can do it all the time and they start wanting more.
> 
> Step 4:  Selfishness grows into greed and the person starts taking more than what is possible or due to them.
> 
> Nope........greed makes you stupid.  Why are you defending this Cruising Skank?  Are you in the terminal stages of greed yourself?



Quite a common misconception that wealth and greed go hand in hand. A person doesn't have to be talented, powerful or even rich to be greedy.

Greed can cause people to behave recklessly, yes. Perhaps it is the stupid ones who lose appreciation for the calculated risks they are taking.


----------



## Chip

For those interested in the facts and seeking to draw their own conclusions, a link to the Freedom Alliance 2008 Form 990 filed with the IRS.

2008-FreedomAllianceForm990.pdf


----------



## mal

Dogbert said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is that the OP is total bullshit. Like I said, it's just a guess right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be a Partisan hack.
> 
> Why not look at the link? It gives the tax return links so you can see for yourself.
Click to expand...







Now to wait for del to call me a Racist, Dis to Neg me and Ravi to Crawl out of del's Ass and call me a LIAR!... 



peace...


----------



## Liability

Chip said:


> For those interested in the facts and seeking to draw their own conclusions, a link to the Freedom Alliance 2008 Form 990 filed with the IRS.
> 
> 2008-FreedomAllianceForm990.pdf



But of course, don't assume that the 990 tells the full story.

It doesn't.  It's not designed to.

The full story would require obtaining additional information.

Drawing one's own conclusions (rationally) would depend on having access to the balance of the information.


----------



## CurveLight

Chip said:


> For those interested in the facts and seeking to draw their own conclusions, a link to the Freedom Alliance 2008 Form 990 filed with the IRS.
> 
> 2008-FreedomAllianceForm990.pdf




I hope it's better than their 2006 returns that showed only 3.68% of revenue went towards scholarships and wounded Vets combined.


----------



## Liability

CurveLight said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally UN-surprised to see that the cowardly bent tight is unable and unwilling to meet the challenge.  http://www.usmessageboard.com/2120606-post232.html
> 
> 
> Not one stinkin' lib attacker of the Freedom Alliance appears able to address the point that a LOT of the money the group has raised so far and continues to raise MUST be set aside so that the young kids who are the FUTURE beneficiaries of scholarships will have that money available -- when ??   IN THE FUTURE when they reach the age where they start going to college!
> 
> CrusaderFrank patiently pointed this out a while ago.  But so far, no concessions that what he said makes sense and has obvious merit.
> 
> I wonder why the detractors of the Freedom Alliance (who use it to attack Hannity) are so unable and unwilling to make such an obviously valid concession?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That point has been addressed several times you whiny Snitch Bitch.  Try to pay attention before continuing to embarrass yourself but Snitch Bitches like you never learn as you will prove with your response.
Click to expand...



_bent tight_, pussy, you already have zero credibility, bitch.  No need to post so often to merely reconfirm it.

Everyone who knows you here at USMB already KNEW you'd duck, bob, weave, deflect and evade.  It's what complete spineless, ball-less, gutless, cowardly, pussy poseurs like you do.

You have no integrity and are overtly hostile to honesty.   Big brave pussy can smear Hannity and the Freedom Alliance, but you are, AS  I  CLEARLY and CORRECTLY PREDICTED, completely lacking in ANY factual basis for your contention.  You fucking pussy pukes are all the same.


----------



## CurveLight

Liability said:


> Chip said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those interested in the facts and seeking to draw their own conclusions, a link to the Freedom Alliance 2008 Form 990 filed with the IRS.
> 
> 2008-FreedomAllianceForm990.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But of course, don't assume that the 990 tells the full story.
> 
> It doesn't.  It's not designed to.
> 
> The full story would require obtaining additional information.
> 
> Drawing one's own conclusions (rationally) would depend on having access to the balance of the information.
Click to expand...



That's Snitch Bitch style for saying:  "We need to cherry pick the facts because hannity is awesome and we have to defend him at all costs!"

Their own website says they've given less than 4 million since they started.  That is less than half of revenue from 2006 alone.  Here's a link showing their numbers and since they had net assets of $20,000,000 in 2007 it's hard to understand how anyone could defend them as a charity.  
Http://www.charitynavigator.org/index.cfm?bay=search.summary&orgid=6590


----------



## boedicca

You really do not understand how charities work.

Their fund raising and administrative expenses as represented in the link you posted are @ 11% - not bad for a charity.   Good charities try to build up a pool of capital resource to ensure that they can fund their programs over time (take a look at any long term charitable trust).

This is much ado about nothing.


----------



## CurveLight

Liability said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally UN-surprised to see that the cowardly bent tight is unable and unwilling to meet the challenge.  http://www.usmessageboard.com/2120606-post232.html
> 
> 
> Not one stinkin' lib attacker of the Freedom Alliance appears able to address the point that a LOT of the money the group has raised so far and continues to raise MUST be set aside so that the young kids who are the FUTURE beneficiaries of scholarships will have that money available -- when ??   IN THE FUTURE when they reach the age where they start going to college!
> 
> CrusaderFrank patiently pointed this out a while ago.  But so far, no concessions that what he said makes sense and has obvious merit.
> 
> I wonder why the detractors of the Freedom Alliance (who use it to attack Hannity) are so unable and unwilling to make such an obviously valid concession?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That point has been addressed several times you whiny Snitch Bitch.  Try to pay attention before continuing to embarrass yourself but Snitch Bitches like you never learn as you will prove with your response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> _bent tight_, pussy, you already have zero credibility, bitch.  No need to post so often to merely reconfirm it.
> 
> Everyone who knows you here at USMB already KNEW you'd duck, bob, weave, deflect and evade.  It's what complete spineless, ball-less, gutless, cowardly, pussy poseurs like you do.
> 
> You have no integrity and are overtly hostile to honesty.   Big brave pussy can smear Hannity and the Freedom Alliance, but you are, AS  I  CLEARLY and CORRECTLY PREDICTED, completely lacking in ANY factual basis for your contention.  You fucking pussy pukes are all the same.
Click to expand...



Thank you for proving my prediction:

"....Snitch Bitches like you never learn as you will prove with your response."

Tell us, what claim did I make that I did not support you whiny Snitch Bitch?  I have ducked out on anything but I understand you have to lie just so you can post about something.....


----------



## CurveLight

boedicca said:


> You really do not understand how charities work.
> 
> Their fund raising and administrative expenses as represented in the link you posted are @ 11% - not bad for a charity.   Good charities try to build up a pool of capital resource to ensure that they can fund their programs over time (take a look at any long term charitable trust).
> 
> This is much ado about nothing.



You're a fuxxing deceptive shitbag: 

Program Expenses
81.5%
Administrative Expenses
4.8%
Fundraising Expenses
13.5%
Fundraising Efficiency
$0.09

Plus you ignored the fact from their 2006 returns only 3.68% of revenue went to charity.  What else you got?


----------



## RadiomanATL

CurveLight said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets look at some of the other things Ms Schlussel has written...
> 
> Alhamdillullah: Obama, Biden, Hillary Ignite Violent Muslim Riots in Israel  Third Intifada
> 
> Is Simon Cowell Really Converting to Islam?
> 
> Big Brother v. St. Patricks Day; Luck Othe Muslims
> 
> Does Your Local Bank Have a Muslim, er . . . Arab Affairs Manager?
> 
> Fed to the Wolves: Our Soldiers in Afghanistan Dont Have Bullets!
> 
> I Warned You About Glenn Beck (& Prince Al-Waleed & FOX News)
> 
> The lady clearly has a screw loose. I'd take any "reporting" she does with a case of Morton's Salt.
> 
> Also, it seems she has a hard-on against Fox News because of Prince Al-Waleed. I'm guessing her gunning for Hannity stems from this as well.
> 
> Don't know if the charity thing is true or not. I will say that I am 100% certain there are better charities to send your money to if you want to help the troops. BUT, if you like the kind of music the concerts promote, why wouldn't you go anyway? If a portion of the proceeds go to a charity, even a small portion, great. If you are going strictly for the concert experience, who cares?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supporting FA is very close to supporting the idiotic policies that sent our troops to die for anything other than defending the US you dummfuk.  I realize this requires a bit of thinking and your response will help prove your lack of comprehension, but the effort must be made nonetheless.
> 
> Hannity and company sells ideas to arrogant nationalists because they never have to provide any facts after the initial sale has closed, or even before. We saw this with WMD, 9E, Afghanistan, and bin laden, to name a few examples.  They know their supporters are so insecure and arrogant they will not be condemned even when the facts show they are full of shit.
Click to expand...


Going to a Charlie Daniels concert helps to kill the troops?

You are fucking dumb as a bag of dicks. Which is probably the same thing you eat for breakfast as well. Come back when you, ya know, actually make sense.


----------



## boedicca

Admin + Fundraising = $1,376K.   $1,376K divided by $12,459K of Total Revenues is approx. 11%.

Charity Navigator Rating - Freedom Alliance

It's bogus to not calculate the ratios on total revenues.


----------



## CurveLight

RadiomanATL said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets look at some of the other things Ms Schlussel has written...
> 
> Alhamdillullah: Obama, Biden, Hillary Ignite Violent Muslim Riots in Israel  Third Intifada
> 
> Is Simon Cowell Really Converting to Islam?
> 
> Big Brother v. St. Patricks Day; Luck Othe Muslims
> 
> Does Your Local Bank Have a Muslim, er . . . Arab Affairs Manager?
> 
> Fed to the Wolves: Our Soldiers in Afghanistan Dont Have Bullets!
> 
> I Warned You About Glenn Beck (& Prince Al-Waleed & FOX News)
> 
> The lady clearly has a screw loose. I'd take any "reporting" she does with a case of Morton's Salt.
> 
> Also, it seems she has a hard-on against Fox News because of Prince Al-Waleed. I'm guessing her gunning for Hannity stems from this as well.
> 
> Don't know if the charity thing is true or not. I will say that I am 100% certain there are better charities to send your money to if you want to help the troops. BUT, if you like the kind of music the concerts promote, why wouldn't you go anyway? If a portion of the proceeds go to a charity, even a small portion, great. If you are going strictly for the concert experience, who cares?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supporting FA is very close to supporting the idiotic policies that sent our troops to die for anything other than defending the US you dummfuk.  I realize this requires a bit of thinking and your response will help prove your lack of comprehension, but the effort must be made nonetheless.
> 
> Hannity and company sells ideas to arrogant nationalists because they never have to provide any facts after the initial sale has closed, or even before. We saw this with WMD, 9E, Afghanistan, and bin laden, to name a few examples.  They know their supporters are so insecure and arrogant they will not be condemned even when the facts show they are full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Going to a Charlie Daniels concert helps to kill the troops?
> 
> You are fucking dumb as a bag of dicks. Which is probably the same thing you eat for breakfast as well. Come back when you, ya know, actually make sense.
Click to expand...



I never said going to a CD concert helps kill the troops you dummass ****.  You bitches are such a fuxxing joke.


----------



## Liability

CurveLight said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chip said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those interested in the facts and seeking to draw their own conclusions, a link to the Freedom Alliance 2008 Form 990 filed with the IRS.
> 
> 2008-FreedomAllianceForm990.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But of course, don't assume that the 990 tells the full story.
> 
> It doesn't.  It's not designed to.
> 
> The full story would require obtaining additional information.
> 
> Drawing one's own conclusions (rationally) would depend on having access to the balance of the information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's Snitch Bitch style for saying:  "We need to cherry pick the facts because hannity is awesome and we have to defend him at all costs!"
> 
> Their own website says they've given less than 4 million since they started.  That is less than half of revenue from 2006 alone.  Here's a link showing their numbers and since they had net assets of $20,000,000 in 2007 it's hard to understand how anyone could defend them as a charity.
> Http://www.charitynavigator.org/index.cfm?bay=search.summary&orgid=6590
Click to expand...



No no, pussy boy.  I am pretty indifferent to Hannity.  What I am not indifferent to is the cheese dick methodology employed by lying fucks like you.   

YOU are unable and unwilling to show how the Freedom alliance has done anything even remotely improper in light of the fact that they need to reserve a great deal of the money they have raised to pay for the college eduction of the children of wounded warriors at some points in the FUTURE.

And, contrary to your cheap evasive dissembling efforts, you lying pussy, you have STILL not demonstrated a single reason to assume that Hannity has made even one red cent off of these concerts -- which is the CLAIM you made and are unwilling and unable to support.

I will be more than pleased to continue to HIGHLIGHT what a dishonest pussy you are each time you respond by evasion, you lying pussy.


----------



## CurveLight

boedicca said:


> Admin + Fundraising = $1,376K.   $1,376K divided by $12,459K of Total Revenues is approx. 11%.
> 
> Charity Navigator Rating - Freedom Alliance
> 
> It's bogus to not calculate the ratios on total revenues.




What part of "3.68% of revenue for 2006 went to charity" was confusing for you?  Does FA even qualify under the IRS as a charity?


----------



## CurveLight

Liability said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> But of course, don't assume that the 990 tells the full story.
> 
> It doesn't.  It's not designed to.
> 
> The full story would require obtaining additional information.
> 
> Drawing one's own conclusions (rationally) would depend on having access to the balance of the information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's Snitch Bitch style for saying:  "We need to cherry pick the facts because hannity is awesome and we have to defend him at all costs!"
> 
> Their own website says they've given less than 4 million since they started.  That is less than half of revenue from 2006 alone.  Here's a link showing their numbers and since they had net assets of $20,000,000 in 2007 it's hard to understand how anyone could defend them as a charity.
> Http://www.charitynavigator.org/index.cfm?bay=search.summary&orgid=6590
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No no, pussy boy.  I am pretty indifferent to Hannity.  What I am not indifferent to is the cheese dick methodology employed by lying fucks like you.
> 
> YOU are unable and unwilling to show how the Freedom alliance has done anything even remotely improper in light of the fact that they need to reserve a great deal of the money they have raised to pay for the college eduction of the children of wounded warriors at some points in the FUTURE.
> 
> And, contrary to your cheap evasive dissembling efforts, you lying pussy, you have STILL not demonstrated a single reason to assume that Hannity has made even one red cent off of these concerts -- which is the CLAIM you made and are unwilling and unable to support.
> 
> I will be more than pleased to continue to HIGHLIGHT what a dishonest pussy you are each time you respond by evasion, you lying pussy.
Click to expand...



Holy fuck you are STOOPID.  You can set up a scholarship for a kid at any age you dummfuk.  You are regurgitating FA's bullshit to try and justify how little they have provided.

As for hannity making money off of this, I sincerely apologize.  I should've known a Snitch Bitch like you would not understand. He is in the PR biz so he gets to promote himself all the time through FA without paying advertisers.  You don't pay the owners of Google or Youtube to use their services yet those owners are gazillionaires.....now how can that be when you don't pay them one red cent?  Snitch Bitches like you are hilarious.


----------



## boedicca

CurveLight said:


> What part of "3.68% of revenue for 2006 went to charity" was confusing for you?  Does FA even qualify under the IRS as a charity?





What part of live concerts are expensive to produce don't you understand?

Live Nation, which is a For Profit concert promoter lost money last year.   The fact that FA generated enough profits after production expenses to donate to charity is great!

And here's a clue, bub - if you don't like it, don't buy a ticket.


----------



## Rohrer 714

I used to listen to Hannity on the radio until after the '08 election. It seemed to me as though he got a little vindictive and shrill after that, so I quit tuning in.


----------



## Liability

CurveLight said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's Snitch Bitch style for saying:  "We need to cherry pick the facts because hannity is awesome and we have to defend him at all costs!"
> 
> Their own website says they've given less than 4 million since they started.  That is less than half of revenue from 2006 alone.  Here's a link showing their numbers and since they had net assets of $20,000,000 in 2007 it's hard to understand how anyone could defend them as a charity.
> Http://www.charitynavigator.org/index.cfm?bay=search.summary&orgid=6590
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No no, pussy boy.  I am pretty indifferent to Hannity.  What I am not indifferent to is the cheese dick methodology employed by lying fucks like you.
> 
> YOU are unable and unwilling to show how the Freedom alliance has done anything even remotely improper in light of the fact that they need to reserve a great deal of the money they have raised to pay for the college eduction of the children of wounded warriors at some points in the FUTURE.
> 
> And, contrary to your cheap evasive dissembling efforts, you lying pussy, you have STILL not demonstrated a single reason to assume that Hannity has made even one red cent off of these concerts -- which is the CLAIM you made and are unwilling and unable to support.
> 
> I will be more than pleased to continue to HIGHLIGHT what a dishonest pussy you are each time you respond by evasion, you lying pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Holy fuck you are STOOPID.  You can set up a scholarship for a kid at any age you dummfuk.  You are regurgitating FA's bullshit to try and justify how little they have provided.
> 
> As for hannity making money off of this, I sincerely apologize.  I should've known a Snitch Bitch like you would not understand. He is in the PR biz so he gets to promote himself all the time through FA without paying advertisers.  You don't pay the owners of Google or Youtube to use their services yet those owners are gazillionaires.....now how can that be when you don't pay them one red cent?  Snitch Bitches like you are hilarious.
Click to expand...


Hey pussy liar:  Of COURSE you can set up a scholarship for a kid at any age.  Thanks for the TOTALLY irrelevant factoid (i.e., another in your long list of feeble efforts at deflection).   But when you are (like FA is) setting them up for the children of wounded warriors, some of the kids HAPPEN to be very young NOW, you fucktarded unpersuasive lying douche.  Thus, moron, you start collecting NOW but you don't SPEND now, you blithering asshole.

And your last paragraph should win an AWARD for dishonesty.  You did not SAY that Hannity gets some positive PR out of it, you lying pussy scumbag evader.  What you CLAIMED, pussy, was that he got MONEY out of it.

Naturally, *as I CORRECTLY predicted*, you would be (i.e., you ARE) totally unable to support the shit you spewed.

*You are again a fully exposed liar*, you scumbag lying  pussy bitch.

It's funny how easy it is to get you to prove that you have no credibility, _bent tight_, because you are hostile to honesty.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

March 18, 2010

Dear Friends of Freedom Alliance:

This week, false and malicious allegations about Freedom Alliance were posted on the Internet and we want to address them with you. We dont know the motivation for these vicious smears, but we will not allow them to go unanswered.
First, we want to thank you for your support and assure you that Freedom Alliances record of financial stewardship and programmatic achievements not only meets, but exceeds standards of program efficiency set by most charity evaluators. We are extraordinarily proud of our work at Freedom Alliance and stand by our efforts 100 percent.
False Accusations

1. The blog posting accuses our friend Sean Hannity of personally benefiting from Freedom Alliance. This is FALSE. Freedom Alliance has never provided planes, hotels, cars, limos, or anything else to Sean. Sean gets nothing from Freedom Alliance except our gratitude for his personal generosity and for all he has done to help the troops and our organization. We have never had to ask Sean for anything, he always generously offers his help before we have a chance to ask him. But to be clear Sean pays for all his own transportation, hotels, and all related expenses for himself and his family and friends and staff, which over the years has added up to tens of thousands of dollars. He does not use any Freedom Alliance Funds or Concert funds in any way, period.
2. Sean Hannity has contributed $100,000 to the Wounded Warriors Foundation, over $200,000 to the Freedom Alliance, and over tens of thousands of dollars to other military charities and individuals. We only make this information public because of the outrageous slander against him. Sean has no management or operational involvement in, or control over, Freedom Alliance. He has been a selfless patriot in his efforts to raise funds for the education of children of armed services personnel.
3. The blog posting accuses Freedom Alliance of spending less than 20% of money raised on program activities. This is FALSE. Listed below are the amounts that Freedom Alliance spent for each of the past three years and the categories on which they were spent. The figures are taken from our Federal Form 990 which is filed with the Internal Revenue Service and posted on our web site and audited by an independent auditor using Generally Accepted Accounting Principles. This financial record not only meets, but exceeds standards of program efficiency set by most charity evaluators.
4. In 2008, Freedom Alliance spent a total of $6,745,717. Of that:
  
79 percent ($5,317,970) was spent on Program Activities 14 percent ($945,950) was spent on Fundraising 7 percent ($481,797) was spent on ManagementIn 2007, Freedom Alliance spent a total of $7,461,350. Of that:
 81.5 percent ($6,084,474) was spent on Program Activities  13.5 percent ($1,011,501) was spent on Fundraising  5 percent ($365,375) was spent on Management
In 2006, Freedom Alliance spent a total of $7,064,839. Of that:
 77 percent ($5,434,538) was spent on Program Activities  18.5 percent ($1,308,414) was spent on Fundraising  4.5 percent ($321,887) was spent on Management
5. The blog posting accuses Freedom Alliance of spending money intended for student scholarships on other expenses. This is FALSE. Freedom Alliance has distributed $3.4 million in Scholarships and created a Scholarship Trust Fund with the additional money that we have raised for that program. That fund now contains $15 million, over $10 million of which has been raised by Hannity and the concerts. Our scholarship program is managed with the understanding that it will be needed for at least the next 20 years as there are children who will ultimately receive a scholarship who are now only a few years old. As indicated on our Federal Form 990, these funds are restricted and used only for future scholarships.
6. Our Scholarship Fund is one of four programs operated by Freedom Alliance. Supporters may donate to a specific program or for general operating purposes. In 2008, Freedom Alliance received $2.1 million in scholarship donations. The same year, we awarded $802,250 in scholarships and applied $1.3 million to our Scholarship Trust Fund. The funds donated by Sean Hannity directly -- or through the proceeds of the Freedom Concerts -- and the support of thousands of Americans are used for these purposes:
 Freedom Alliance Scholarship Fund: Providing scholarships to those whose parents have been killed or severely injured in their service to our Country. There is now over $15 million in the scholarship fund for the students as they come of age.
 Support our Troops: Many events each year are planned and executed by our staff to show appreciate and provide special opportunities for those actively serving in the military.
 Leadership Academy: A program for high school students in which they are encouraged and trained to serve their country.
These programs would not be possible without the support of Mr. Hannity and many others.
We are proud of our work and numerous accomplishments. We are grateful to our supporters whose voluntary contributions make it possible and we thank you. While it is discouraging to have our record misrepresented in such a malicious way, our work is important and, with your support, it will continue.
Respectfully,
Thomas P. Kilgannon Oliver L. North President Founder & Honorary Chairman
Freedom Alliancev22570 Markey Court, Suite 240vDulles, Virginia 20166v(703) 444-7940


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Debbie is known to be a conspiracy nut. Once again, she got her propaganda wrong.


----------



## CurveLight

Liability said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> No no, pussy boy.  I am pretty indifferent to Hannity.  What I am not indifferent to is the cheese dick methodology employed by lying fucks like you.
> 
> YOU are unable and unwilling to show how the Freedom alliance has done anything even remotely improper in light of the fact that they need to reserve a great deal of the money they have raised to pay for the college eduction of the children of wounded warriors at some points in the FUTURE.
> 
> And, contrary to your cheap evasive dissembling efforts, you lying pussy, you have STILL not demonstrated a single reason to assume that Hannity has made even one red cent off of these concerts -- which is the CLAIM you made and are unwilling and unable to support.
> 
> I will be more than pleased to continue to HIGHLIGHT what a dishonest pussy you are each time you respond by evasion, you lying pussy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy fuck you are STOOPID.  You can set up a scholarship for a kid at any age you dummfuk.  You are regurgitating FA's bullshit to try and justify how little they have provided.
> 
> As for hannity making money off of this, I sincerely apologize.  I should've known a Snitch Bitch like you would not understand. He is in the PR biz so he gets to promote himself all the time through FA without paying advertisers.  You don't pay the owners of Google or Youtube to use their services yet those owners are gazillionaires.....now how can that be when you don't pay them one red cent?  Snitch Bitches like you are hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey pussy liar:  Of COURSE you can set up a scholarship for a kid at any age.  Thanks for the TOTALLY irrelevant factoid (i.e., another in your long list of feeble efforts at deflection).   But when you are (like FA is) setting them up for the children of wounded warriors, some of the kids HAPPEN to be very young NOW, you fucktarded unpersuasive lying douche.  Thus, moron, you start collecting NOW but you don't SPEND now, you blithering asshole.
> 
> And your last paragraph should win an AWARD for dishonesty.  You did not SAY that Hannity gets some positive PR out of it, you lying pussy scumbag evader.  What you CLAIMED, pussy, was that he got MONEY out of it.
> 
> Naturally, *as I CORRECTLY predicted*, you would be (i.e., you ARE) totally unable to support the shit you spewed.
> 
> *You are again a fully exposed liar*, you scumbag lying  pussy bitch.
> 
> It's funny how easy it is to get you to prove that you have no credibility, _bent tight_, because you are hostile to honesty.
Click to expand...



So.....you keep regurgitating the bullshit from FA to try and justify how little they actually give because you are a stoopid Snitch Bitch.

You're so fuxxing stoopid you accuse me of being dishonest because you didn't understand what I said.  Look back at my post you dummass.....I said he makes money off of FA.....I never said they pay him directly you stoopid Snitch Bitch.


----------



## blu

this whole slander campaign is really pathetic. unless of course you think 4 year olds can attend college


----------



## CurveLight

BasicGreatGuy said:


> Debbie is known to be a conspiracy nut. Once again, she got her propaganda wrong.



It's not a "conspiracy" when you ca see from their 2006 tax returns that less than 4 percent was given to charity.  It's called fact.


----------



## Liability

CurveLight said:


> * * * *
> 
> 
> So.....you keep regurgitating the bullshit from FA to try and justify how little they actually give because you are a stoopid Snitch Bitch.
> 
> You're so fuxxing stoopid you accuse me of being dishonest because you didn't understand what I said.  Look back at my post you dummass.....I said he makes money off of FA.....I never said they pay him directly you stoopid Snitch Bitch.



No, no, you stupid lying pussy bitch.  I haven't regurgitated anything.

I called you out.  I sagaciously predicted that you would NOT because you could not support your dishonest claim.

I was right.

You did NOT claim he got publicity.  We all know, he works for them and thus generates some publicity.  Of course, *they* are actually* the beneficiaries of the generated publicity*, you retarded lying cowradly assbite.

What YOU said, you filthy lying scumbag pussy, was that he got MONEY out of it.

And, as I noted, *you are unable to support your claim*.  That's because you make shit up -- being the scumbag filthy lying pussy that you are -- and you vainly hope nobody calls bullshit on you.

You made a false claim.  You can't back it up.  Indeed, truth be told (even if truth is like acid in your eyes), you are now back-peddling because you're too ball-less to admit that you have nothing to support your original lie.  You are filth.


----------



## blu

CurveLight said:


> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Debbie is known to be a conspiracy nut. Once again, she got her propaganda wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a "conspiracy" when you ca see from their 2006 tax returns that less than 4 percent was given to charity.  It's called fact.
Click to expand...


can 4 year olds go to college?


----------



## CurveLight

Liability said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> * * * *
> 
> 
> So.....you keep regurgitating the bullshit from FA to try and justify how little they actually give because you are a stoopid Snitch Bitch.
> 
> You're so fuxxing stoopid you accuse me of being dishonest because you didn't understand what I said.  Look back at my post you dummass.....I said he makes money off of FA.....I never said they pay him directly you stoopid Snitch Bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, no, you stupid lying pussy bitch.  I haven't regurgitated anything.
> 
> I called you out.  I sagaciously predicted that you would NOT because you could not support your dishonest claim.
> 
> I was right.
> 
> You did NOT claim he got publicity.  We all know, he works for them and thus generates some publicity.  Of course, *they* are actually* the beneficiaries of the generated publicity*, you retarded lying cowradly assbite.
> 
> What YOU said, you filthy lying scumbag pussy, was that he got MONEY out of it.
> 
> And, as I noted, *you are unable to support your claim*.  That's because you make shit up -- being the scumbag filthy lying pussy that you are -- and you vainly hope nobody calls bullshit on you.
> 
> You made a false claim.  You can't back it up.  Indeed, truth be told (even if truth is like acid in your eyes), you are now back-peddling because you're too ball-less to admit that you have nothing to support your original lie.  You are filth.
Click to expand...



Aww....the Snitch Bitch is still whining......and you completely ignored that I explained how hannity makes money off of FA.  No worries.......you will always be a lying whiny Snitch Bitch.


----------



## CurveLight

blu said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Debbie is known to be a conspiracy nut. Once again, she got her propaganda wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a "conspiracy" when you ca see from their 2006 tax returns that less than 4 percent was given to charity.  It's called fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> can 4 year olds go to college?
Click to expand...


Do you know how to read you stoopid bitch?  Your question indicates you lack even basic equipment to discuss the issue so go suck some more donkey dicks.  You also fail to acknowledge FA is supposed to help seriously wounded troops so all you fukwads ignore the bullshit money they give.


----------



## Zona

boedicca said:


> What fraud?
> 
> Sean Hannity's Freedom Concerts are more profitable than Live Nation.



Possibly.  Who gets those profits?  Not the family's of the soldiers like he promised it seems.  

He is embarrassing.


----------



## Zona

Is it true that less than 4% went to the family's?  Wow.


----------



## Liability

CurveLight said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> * * * *
> 
> 
> So.....you keep regurgitating the bullshit from FA to try and justify how little they actually give because you are a stoopid Snitch Bitch.
> 
> You're so fuxxing stoopid you accuse me of being dishonest because you didn't understand what I said.  Look back at my post you dummass.....I said he makes money off of FA.....I never said they pay him directly you stoopid Snitch Bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, no, you stupid lying pussy bitch.  I haven't regurgitated anything.
> 
> I called you out.  I sagaciously predicted that you would NOT because you could not support your dishonest claim.
> 
> I was right.
> 
> You did NOT claim he got publicity.  We all know, he works for them and thus generates some publicity.  Of course, *they* are actually* the beneficiaries of the generated publicity*, you retarded lying cowradly assbite.
> 
> What YOU said, you filthy lying scumbag pussy, was that he got MONEY out of it.
> 
> And, as I noted, *you are unable to support your claim*.  That's because you make shit up -- being the scumbag filthy lying pussy that you are -- and you vainly hope nobody calls bullshit on you.
> 
> You made a false claim.  You can't back it up.  Indeed, truth be told (even if truth is like acid in your eyes), you are now back-peddling because you're too ball-less to admit that you have nothing to support your original lie.  You are filth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Aww....the Snitch Bitch is still whining......and you completely ignored that I explained how hannity makes money off of FA.  No worries.......you will always be a lying whiny Snitch Bitch.
Click to expand...


You did not provide ANY indication that Hannity makes ANY money.  You engaged in your usual rank speculation, you lying pussy, and then you compounded it with more dishonesty -- the transparently fraudulent pretense that you "meant" that he derived PR value.  



Beyond that, I accept your surrender.

It is abundantly clear to all that you are too fucking gutless, spineless and ball-less to actually admit that you simply made shit up.  But you did.  And your inability and unwillingness to show your "proof" again highlights the fact that you are nothing but a cowardly pussy lying shit.  

Thanks for playing.

It's been fun to expose you -- yet again -- for the lowlife worthless piece of crap you have always been, you dishonest pussy.


----------



## RadiomanATL

CurveLight said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Supporting FA is very close to supporting the idiotic policies that sent our troops to die for anything other than defending the US you dummfuk.  I realize this requires a bit of thinking and your response will help prove your lack of comprehension, but the effort must be made nonetheless.
> 
> Hannity and company sells ideas to arrogant nationalists because they never have to provide any facts after the initial sale has closed, or even before. We saw this with WMD, 9E, Afghanistan, and bin laden, to name a few examples.  They know their supporters are so insecure and arrogant they will not be condemned even when the facts show they are full of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to a Charlie Daniels concert helps to kill the troops?
> 
> You are fucking dumb as a bag of dicks. Which is probably the same thing you eat for breakfast as well. Come back when you, ya know, actually make sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I never said going to a CD concert helps kill the troops
Click to expand...


Lying fuck:



> Supporting FA is very close to supporting the idiotic policies that sent our troops to die


----------



## CurveLight

Liability said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> * * * *
> 
> 
> So.....you keep regurgitating the bullshit from FA to try and justify how little they actually give because you are a stoopid Snitch Bitch.
> 
> You're so fuxxing stoopid you accuse me of being dishonest because you didn't understand what I said.  Look back at my post you dummass.....I said he makes money off of FA.....I never said they pay him directly you stoopid Snitch Bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, no, you stupid lying pussy bitch.  I haven't regurgitated anything.
> 
> I called you out.  I sagaciously predicted that you would NOT because you could not support your dishonest claim.
> 
> I was right.
> 
> You did NOT claim he got publicity.  We all know, he works for them and thus generates some publicity.  Of course, *they* are actually* the beneficiaries of the generated publicity*, you retarded lying cowradly assbite.
> 
> What YOU said, you filthy lying scumbag pussy, was that he got MONEY out of it.
> 
> And, as I noted, *you are unable to support your claim*.  That's because you make shit up -- being the scumbag filthy lying pussy that you are -- and you vainly hope nobody calls bullshit on you.
> 
> You made a false claim.  You can't back it up.  Indeed, truth be told (even if truth is like acid in your eyes), you are now back-peddling because you're too ball-less to admit that you have nothing to support your original lie.  You are filth.
Click to expand...


Holy fuck you are one stoopid Snitch Bitch.  The publicity is how he makes money off of FA.  I should have known you fully lack the ability to understand.


----------



## CurveLight

Zona said:


> Is it true that less than 4% went to the family's?  Wow.




Since this shit began FA has taken in over 48 million dollars.  To date it has given less than 4 million to soldiers and families.  The "less than 4%" is from 2006 when it gave only 3.68% out of revenues for that year.  Sick shit.


----------



## CurveLight

RadiomanATL said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going to a Charlie Daniels concert helps to kill the troops?
> 
> You are fucking dumb as a bag of dicks. Which is probably the same thing you eat for breakfast as well. Come back when you, ya know, actually make sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said going to a CD concert helps kill the troops
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lying fuck:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supporting FA is very close to supporting the idiotic policies that sent our troops to die
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Yes you are a lying fuck.  Thank you for proving it again.  Do you have fun putting words in others' mouths?  Is that the only way you can debate?  It appears so as you repeatedly invent shit then pounce on your own fantasies.


----------



## Liability

CurveLight said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> * * * *
> 
> 
> So.....you keep regurgitating the bullshit from FA to try and justify how little they actually give because you are a stoopid Snitch Bitch.
> 
> You're so fuxxing stoopid you accuse me of being dishonest because you didn't understand what I said.  Look back at my post you dummass.....I said he makes money off of FA.....I never said they pay him directly you stoopid Snitch Bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, no, you stupid lying pussy bitch.  I haven't regurgitated anything.
> 
> I called you out.  I sagaciously predicted that you would NOT because you could not support your dishonest claim.
> 
> I was right.
> 
> You did NOT claim he got publicity.  We all know, he works for them and thus generates some publicity.  Of course, *they* are actually* the beneficiaries of the generated publicity*, you retarded lying cowradly assbite.
> 
> What YOU said, you filthy lying scumbag pussy, was that he got MONEY out of it.
> 
> And, as I noted, *you are unable to support your claim*.  That's because you make shit up -- being the scumbag filthy lying pussy that you are -- and you vainly hope nobody calls bullshit on you.
> 
> You made a false claim.  You can't back it up.  Indeed, truth be told (even if truth is like acid in your eyes), you are now back-peddling because you're too ball-less to admit that you have nothing to support your original lie.  You are filth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy fuck you are one stoopid Snitch Bitch.  The publicity is how he makes money off of FA.  I should have known you fully lack the ability to understand.
Click to expand...


It is difficult to determine whether you, _bent tight_, are more a stupid fuckwad than a pussy liar or more a pussy liar than stupid fuckwad.

But, what you SAID is not the same thing as "he gets publicity" out of his work on behalf of the Freedom Alliance.  

And you are wrong (and a liar) in any event, you diseased lying pussy.  Hannity doesn't get much publicity out of the work he does on behalf of the Freedom Alliance.  He is the one who generates publicity FOR them, you wholly dishonest cock-gobbler.   Freedom Alliance doesn't have a nationally syndicated talk radio show nor a cable network television show whereby they can do promos as a courtesy for Hannity, you blithering scumbag lying pussy.  But Hannity already has a large audience and *he* promos *the Freedom Alliance*.  

It's amazing that even a retard of your low IQ couldn't already grasp this bit of obvious fact.

You are absolutely and clearly unable to support your original lie, shit-breath.  Your subsequent spin is another massive fail on your part.  You fucking pussy liars are just totally worthless.


----------



## Stephanie

This is just the beginning to try and shut up conservative voices folks.

mark my words.


----------



## CurveLight

Liability said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, no, you stupid lying pussy bitch.  I haven't regurgitated anything.
> 
> I called you out.  I sagaciously predicted that you would NOT because you could not support your dishonest claim.
> 
> I was right.
> 
> You did NOT claim he got publicity.  We all know, he works for them and thus generates some publicity.  Of course, *they* are actually* the beneficiaries of the generated publicity*, you retarded lying cowradly assbite.
> 
> What YOU said, you filthy lying scumbag pussy, was that he got MONEY out of it.
> 
> And, as I noted, *you are unable to support your claim*.  That's because you make shit up -- being the scumbag filthy lying pussy that you are -- and you vainly hope nobody calls bullshit on you.
> 
> You made a false claim.  You can't back it up.  Indeed, truth be told (even if truth is like acid in your eyes), you are now back-peddling because you're too ball-less to admit that you have nothing to support your original lie.  You are filth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy fuck you are one stoopid Snitch Bitch.  The publicity is how he makes money off of FA.  I should have known you fully lack the ability to understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is difficult to determine whether you, _bent tight_, are more a stupid fuckwad than a pussy liar or more a pussy liar than stupid fuckwad.
> 
> But, what you SAID is not the same thing as "he gets publicity" out of his work on behalf of the Freedom Alliance.
> 
> And you are wrong (and a liar) in any event, you diseased lying pussy.  Hannity doesn't get much publicity out of the work he does on behalf of the Freedom Alliance.  He is the one who generates publicity FOR them, you wholly dishonest cock-gobbler.   Freedom Alliance doesn't have a nationally syndicated talk radio show nor a cable network television show whereby they can do promos as a courtesy for Hannity, you blithering scumbag lying pussy.  But Hannity already has a large audience and *he* promos *the Freedom Alliance*.
> 
> It's amazing that even a retard of your low IQ couldn't already grasp this bit of obvious fact.
> 
> You are absolutely and clearly unable to support your original lie, shit-breath.  Your subsequent spin is another massive fail on your part.  You fucking pussy liars are just totally worthless.
Click to expand...



I said he makes money off of FA and I explained that by pointing to the publicity.  Your failure to grasp simple concepts does not mean someone else is lying.  It means you are a whiny Snitch Bitch.  See ya.


----------



## CurveLight

Stephanie said:


> This is just the beginning to try and shut up conservative voices folks.
> 
> mark my words.




Isn't it a bit early for the War on Christmas?  How in the fuk do you convert exposing a bullshit charity into trying to shut anyone up?  In fact the opposite is true.  How many of us were talking about FA a month ago?  You people are seriously deranged because you somehow translate accountability into persecution and you always cry persecution when you are reminded you do not have the right to control everyone else.  Ie. Abortions, gay marriage, common sense.


----------



## Liability

CurveLight said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy fuck you are one stoopid Snitch Bitch.  The publicity is how he makes money off of FA.  I should have known you fully lack the ability to understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is difficult to determine whether you, _bent tight_, are more a stupid fuckwad than a pussy liar or more a pussy liar than stupid fuckwad.
> 
> But, what you SAID is not the same thing as "he gets publicity" out of his work on behalf of the Freedom Alliance.
> 
> And you are wrong (and a liar) in any event, you diseased lying pussy.  Hannity doesn't get much publicity out of the work he does on behalf of the Freedom Alliance.  He is the one who generates publicity FOR them, you wholly dishonest cock-gobbler.   Freedom Alliance doesn't have a nationally syndicated talk radio show nor a cable network television show whereby they can do promos as a courtesy for Hannity, you blithering scumbag lying pussy.  But Hannity already has a large audience and *he* promos *the Freedom Alliance*.
> 
> It's amazing that even a retard of your low IQ couldn't already grasp this bit of obvious fact.
> 
> You are absolutely and clearly unable to support your original lie, shit-breath.  Your subsequent spin is another massive fail on your part.  You fucking pussy liars are just totally worthless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I said he makes money off of FA and I explained that by pointing to the publicity.  Your failure to grasp simple concepts does not mean someone else is lying.  It means you are a whiny Snitch Bitch.  See ya.
Click to expand...


You have zero evidence that Hannity makes ANY money off of Freedom Alliance.   And THAT, fuckstick, is what you had said.

 For that matter, you have zero evidence that he even GETS publicity off of the Freedom Alliance.  We KNOW he GIVES the publicity to THEM, however.  So, that's TWO lies in one by you, you foul little shit-stain.

Your outright plodding and obvious lies do mean that you are a scumbag pussy liar and nothing more, you diseased rat-anus.


----------



## mal

Liability said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is difficult to determine whether you, _bent tight_, are more a stupid fuckwad than a pussy liar or more a pussy liar than stupid fuckwad.
> 
> But, what you SAID is not the same thing as "he gets publicity" out of his work on behalf of the Freedom Alliance.
> 
> And you are wrong (and a liar) in any event, you diseased lying pussy.  Hannity doesn't get much publicity out of the work he does on behalf of the Freedom Alliance.  He is the one who generates publicity FOR them, you wholly dishonest cock-gobbler.   Freedom Alliance doesn't have a nationally syndicated talk radio show nor a cable network television show whereby they can do promos as a courtesy for Hannity, you blithering scumbag lying pussy.  But Hannity already has a large audience and *he* promos *the Freedom Alliance*.
> 
> It's amazing that even a retard of your low IQ couldn't already grasp this bit of obvious fact.
> 
> You are absolutely and clearly unable to support your original lie, shit-breath.  Your subsequent spin is another massive fail on your part.  You fucking pussy liars are just totally worthless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said he makes money off of FA and I explained that by pointing to the publicity.  Your failure to grasp simple concepts does not mean someone else is lying.  It means you are a whiny Snitch Bitch.  See ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have zero evidence that Hannity makes ANY money off of Freedom Alliance.   And THAT, fuckstick, is what you had said.
> 
> For that matter, you have zero evidence that he even GETS publicity off of the Freedom Alliance.  We KNOW he GIVES the publicity to THEM, however.  So, that's TWO lies in one by you, you foul little shit-stain.
> 
> Your outright plodding and obvious lies do mean that you are a scumbag pussy liar and nothing more, you diseased rat-anus.
Click to expand...


CL is Impossibly Dishonest, Counselor...

You are Raping a Dead Horse at this point... And the Horse is Enjoying it. 



peace...


----------



## CurveLight

tha malcontent said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said he makes money off of FA and I explained that by pointing to the publicity.  Your failure to grasp simple concepts does not mean someone else is lying.  It means you are a whiny Snitch Bitch.  See ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have zero evidence that Hannity makes ANY money off of Freedom Alliance.   And THAT, fuckstick, is what you had said.
> 
> For that matter, you have zero evidence that he even GETS publicity off of the Freedom Alliance.  We KNOW he GIVES the publicity to THEM, however.  So, that's TWO lies in one by you, you foul little shit-stain.
> 
> Your outright plodding and obvious lies do mean that you are a scumbag pussy liar and nothing more, you diseased rat-anus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CL is Impossibly Dishonest, Counselor...
> 
> You are Raping a Dead Horse at this point... And the Horse is Enjoying it.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...



You punks actually believe your own press?  Lol....you're the one who kept ignoring posts that showed your position was full of shit.


----------



## Liability

CurveLight said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have zero evidence that Hannity makes ANY money off of Freedom Alliance.   And THAT, fuckstick, is what you had said.
> 
> For that matter, you have zero evidence that he even GETS publicity off of the Freedom Alliance.  We KNOW he GIVES the publicity to THEM, however.  So, that's TWO lies in one by you, you foul little shit-stain.
> 
> Your outright plodding and obvious lies do mean that you are a scumbag pussy liar and nothing more, you diseased rat-anus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CL is Impossibly Dishonest, Counselor...
> 
> You are Raping a Dead Horse at this point... And the Horse is Enjoying it.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You punks actually believe your own press?  Lol....you're the one who kept ignoring posts that showed your position was full of shit.
Click to expand...


^ *"Impossibly Dishonest."*  Yes, Mal, I believe you captured the essence of _bent tight_, that trollish pussy liar.


----------



## RadiomanATL

CurveLight said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said going to a CD concert helps kill the troops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lying fuck:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supporting FA is very close to supporting the idiotic policies that sent our troops to die
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are a lying fuck.  Thank you for proving it again.  Do you have fun putting words in others' mouths?  Is that the only way you can debate?  It appears so as you repeatedly invent shit then pounce on your own fantasies.
Click to expand...


Just because you are embarrassed by what you said does not mean you get to accuse others of lying, the proof is on the board for everyone to see. You said it, own up to it you cowardly fuck.


----------



## CurveLight

RadiomanATL said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lying fuck:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are a lying fuck.  Thank you for proving it again.  Do you have fun putting words in others' mouths?  Is that the only way you can debate?  It appears so as you repeatedly invent shit then pounce on your own fantasies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because you are embarrassed by what you said does not mean you get to accuse others of lying, the proof is on the board for everyone to see. You said it, own up to it you cowardly fuck.
Click to expand...



Lol....I'm supposed to be embarrassed by something I did not say?  Rotfl!  You're the useless **** that can't read simple articles then runs away like a lite bitch when it's shown how clooless you are.


----------



## CurveLight

So they claim all net proceeds are given to the charity.
Http://www.https://freedomconcerts.com/

But they have no evidence to support that and they even contradict themselves by saying they've given less than four million in scholarships.

Also, for the fantastically stoopid.....these "charity" concerts are Hannity's own scam.  Meaning, Freedom Alliance was started by North back in 1990 but Hannity came up with his scam in 03' and being the parasite he has proven to be, has used Freedom Alliance to promote himself.  In short, Freedom Concerts and Freedom Alliance are two different organizations.  Pick your source:

Http://www.google.com/m?q=Hannity+freedom+concert&client=ms-opera-mini&channel=new


Most artists donate their time for these "charity" concerts so where are all the millions going for "program activities?"


----------



## QUENTIN

Anyone who defends this charity's outright robbery should immediately have their credibility card permanently revoked.


----------



## Liability

QUENTIN said:


> Anyone who defends this charity's outright robbery should immediately have their credibility card permanently revoked.



Actually, the asswads who attack the charity as being robbery of any kind already did have their credibility cards punched, shredded, mutilated and burned to dust.

There may be some ground to argue (fairly and legitimately) that the Freedom Alliance needs to appropriate less to its own operating costs and more to the intended beneficiaries.

But to call it robbery (of ANY kind) is beyond being just stupid overblown hyperbole.  It's dishonest of you goobers.


----------



## GHook93

If true this is horrendous. I haven't watched Hannity since Colmes left. Colmes, although a worthless liberal, at least balance Hannity. Hannity now start his show by saying Obama did this and that and ends it with Obama did this and that!


----------



## CurveLight

Liability said:


> QUENTIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who defends this charity's outright robbery should immediately have their credibility card permanently revoked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the asswads who attack the charity as being robbery of any kind already did have their credibility cards punched, shredded, mutilated and burned to dust.
> 
> There may be some ground to argue (fairly and legitimately) that the Freedom Alliance needs to appropriate less to its own operating costs and more to the intended beneficiaries.
> 
> But to call it robbery (of ANY kind) is beyond being just stupid overblown hyperbole.  It's dishonest of you goobers.
Click to expand...




Calling it robbery is stoopid on many levels and even though it is a scam there is nothing illegal revealed thus far.  The sad part is realizing the Troops are the ones denied help they would otherwise receive.  People being too stoopid to believe hannity deserve to have their money taken but it sucks knowing the Troops could receive so much more help if the shitbag middleman was removed. 

It's also hilarious people ignore the "program activities" piece because it shows their partisanship in full.  Nobody knows what those activities are but you dummasses still defend it.  Snitch Bitches like you are predictable as hell.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

CurveLight said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUENTIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who defends this charity's outright robbery should immediately have their credibility card permanently revoked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the asswads who attack the charity as being robbery of any kind already did have their credibility cards punched, shredded, mutilated and burned to dust.
> 
> There may be some ground to argue (fairly and legitimately) that the Freedom Alliance needs to appropriate less to its own operating costs and more to the intended beneficiaries.
> 
> But to call it robbery (of ANY kind) is beyond being just stupid overblown hyperbole.  It's dishonest of you goobers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calling it robbery is stoopid on many levels and even though it is a scam there is nothing illegal revealed thus far.  The sad part is realizing the Troops are the ones denied help they would otherwise receive.  People being too stoopid to believe hannity deserve to have their money taken but it sucks knowing the Troops could receive so much more help if the shitbag middleman was removed.
> 
> It's also hilarious people ignore the "program activities" piece because it shows their partisanship in full.  Nobody knows what those activities are but you dummasses still defend it.  Snitch Bitches like you are predictable as hell.
Click to expand...


A synopsis of CL's posts:

I'm an asshole

I'm an asshole and have no idea what I'm talking about


I'm an asshole, no really!

I'm an asshole and have no idea what I'm talking about

I don't know what this charity stuff is but Im against it because I'm an asshole!!!


----------



## Liability

GHook93 said:


> If true this is horrendous. I haven't watched Hannity since Colmes left. Colmes, although a worthless liberal, at least balance Hannity. Hannity now start his show by saying Obama did this and that and ends it with Obama did this and that!



This thread is not about the relative worth of the Hannity Show.

Who gives a damn about his shows, anyway?

Mr. Hannity is not the point.  *The point* is that so many of these libs here at USMB (not all, of course, thankfully) are more than happy to try to "score" some political "point" by smearing the guy on ANY basis -- regardless of how fair or unfair it is, and regardless of the reason or LACK of reason for the attack.

To argue that the Freedom Concerts "are" a scam is to state a conclusion.   A retarded "conclusion," but a conclusion all the same.   When pressed, the proponents of that absurd claim point to figures from required tax filings.  The figures show that a _relatively_ small percent of donations/contributions go, *now*, to the intended beneficiaries.  But there's nothing deeper about their analysis than this one misleading factoid.

Even after the error of their thinking gets pointed out to them, these libs do not have the decency (by and large) to admit that maybe they were being a bit too categorical and unfair.  

If they'd take their partisan blinders off for a freaking nano-second, they'd perhaps realize that there are COSTS associated with putting on these shows.  Those COSTS constitute valid spending of donations and contributions with an eye toward generating more donations and contributions.  And a significant portion of the monies collected over the past several years HAVE HAD TO BE INVESTED.  Those funds are thus NOT able to be distributed to the intended beneficiaries, either.  And some of the monies that are earmarked to BE eventually spent ON the intended beneficiaries are also being horded, at present, so that they are available when the intended recipients REACH college age and then need the scholarship money.

What we get treated to by the lib partisan hacks is the dishonest rhetoric of morons like _bent tight_ who claim that Hannity makes money off of the Freedom Alliance.  That idiot liar then waffles a bit -- because he obviously has nothing real to offer -- and pretends that he always meant that Hannity gets publicity off of the Freedom alliance.  The fucking liar, _bent tight,_ that pussy, cannot find his nadz long enough to then admit that Hannity doesn't "get" publicity, he PROVIDES the publicity.

There ARE, as I noted before, some honest libs here who don't jump on that cheese-dick bandwagon of smearing a decent person for cheap political "points."  But it would be nice to see a few more of them step up to the plate and call out asswads like that lying pussy _bent tight_.


----------



## RadiomanATL

CurveLight said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are a lying fuck.  Thank you for proving it again.  Do you have fun putting words in others' mouths?  Is that the only way you can debate?  It appears so as you repeatedly invent shit then pounce on your own fantasies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because you are embarrassed by what you said does not mean you get to accuse others of lying, the proof is on the board for everyone to see. You said it, own up to it you cowardly fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lol....I'm supposed to be embarrassed by something I did not say?  Rotfl!  You're the useless **** that can't read simple articles then runs away like a lite bitch when it's shown how clooless you are.
Click to expand...


Post 216 you dumb shit. You lie about what you said immediately after you said it:



> Supporting FA is very close to supporting the idiotic policies that sent our troops to die



You dumb lying fuck.


----------



## CurveLight

RadiomanATL said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because you are embarrassed by what you said does not mean you get to accuse others of lying, the proof is on the board for everyone to see. You said it, own up to it you cowardly fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol....I'm supposed to be embarrassed by something I did not say?  Rotfl!  You're the useless **** that can't read simple articles then runs away like a lite bitch when it's shown how clooless you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post 216 you dumb shit. You lie about what you said immediately after you said it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supporting FA is very close to supporting the idiotic policies that sent our troops to die
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You dumb lying fuck.
Click to expand...



You lack the ability to do basic reading, as proven with your thread on trolling that cites a court case that has nothing to do with trolling.  It's always hilarious when shitwads like you accuse people of lying due to your stoopidity.


----------



## CurveLight

Liability said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If true this is horrendous. I haven't watched Hannity since Colmes left. Colmes, although a worthless liberal, at least balance Hannity. Hannity now start his show by saying Obama did this and that and ends it with Obama did this and that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is not about the relative worth of the Hannity Show.
> 
> Who gives a damn about his shows, anyway?
> 
> Mr. Hannity is not the point.  *The point* is that so many of these libs here at USMB (not all, of course, thankfully) are more than happy to try to "score" some political "point" by smearing the guy on ANY basis -- regardless of how fair or unfair it is, and regardless of the reason or LACK of reason for the attack.
> 
> To argue that the Freedom Concerts "are" a scam is to state a conclusion.   A retarded "conclusion," but a conclusion all the same.   When pressed, the proponents of that absurd claim point to figures from required tax filings.  The figures show that a _relatively_ small percent of donations/contributions go, *now*, to the intended beneficiaries.  But there's nothing deeper about their analysis than this one misleading factoid.
> 
> Even after the error of their thinking gets pointed out to them, these libs do not have the decency (by and large) to admit that maybe they were being a bit too categorical and unfair.
> 
> If they'd take their partisan blinders off for a freaking nano-second, they'd perhaps realize that there are COSTS associated with putting on these shows.  Those COSTS constitute valid spending of donations and contributions with an eye toward generating more donations and contributions.  And a significant portion of the monies collected over the past several years HAVE HAD TO BE INVESTED.  Those funds are thus NOT able to be distributed to the intended beneficiaries, either.  And some of the monies that are earmarked to BE eventually spent ON the intended beneficiaries are also being horded, at present, so that they are available when the intended recipients REACH college age and then need the scholarship money.
> 
> What we get treated to by the lib partisan hacks is the dishonest rhetoric of morons like _bent tight_ who claim that Hannity makes money off of the Freedom Alliance.  That idiot liar then waffles a bit -- because he obviously has nothing real to offer -- and pretends that he always meant that Hannity gets publicity off of the Freedom alliance.  The fucking liar, _bent tight,_ that pussy, cannot find his nadz long enough to then admit that Hannity doesn't "get" publicity, he PROVIDES the publicity.
> 
> There ARE, as I noted before, some honest libs here who don't jump on that cheese-dick bandwagon of smearing a decent person for cheap political "points."  But it would be nice to see a few more of them step up to the plate and call out asswads like that lying pussy _bent tight_.
Click to expand...



Lol...the Snitch Bitch is on emotional overload again.  It's pretty obvious you are frustrated for getting pwned so often but you only further reveal your Snitch Bitch self.  First you claimed the small amount of donations was due to kids being too young for the scholarships, even though a scholarship/college trust can be set up at any age.  Now you want to claim the money "had to be invested."  rotfl.....holy fuk you are pathetic.  

I haven't changed anything I said so why lie again?  I said he makes money off of it and how he makes the money is from the publicity you stoopid ****.  That's why I pointed out Freedom Concerts is his own scam and is a different organization than Freedom Alliance.

Go back to telling us how the Operation Northwoods documents were planted inside the Pentagon you whiny Snitch Bitch.


----------



## CurveLight

CrusaderFrank said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the asswads who attack the charity as being robbery of any kind already did have their credibility cards punched, shredded, mutilated and burned to dust.
> 
> There may be some ground to argue (fairly and legitimately) that the Freedom Alliance needs to appropriate less to its own operating costs and more to the intended beneficiaries.
> 
> But to call it robbery (of ANY kind) is beyond being just stupid overblown hyperbole.  It's dishonest of you goobers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calling it robbery is stoopid on many levels and even though it is a scam there is nothing illegal revealed thus far.  The sad part is realizing the Troops are the ones denied help they would otherwise receive.  People being too stoopid to believe hannity deserve to have their money taken but it sucks knowing the Troops could receive so much more help if the shitbag middleman was removed.
> 
> It's also hilarious people ignore the "program activities" piece because it shows their partisanship in full.  Nobody knows what those activities are but you dummasses still defend it.  Snitch Bitches like you are predictable as hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A synopsis of CL's posts:
> 
> I'm an asshole
> 
> I'm an asshole and have no idea what I'm talking about
> 
> 
> I'm an asshole, no really!
> 
> I'm an asshole and have no idea what I'm talking about
> 
> I don't know what this charity stuff is but Im against it because I'm an asshole!!!
Click to expand...



Does your kleenex have pretty little pink flowers?  Or is that too masculine for your whine-fests?


----------



## CurveLight

Aside from the deception and merciless exploitation of our Troops is how these "charities" are just another way to support policies.  They are in essence a fluid version of the "Patriot Act" by accusing critics of hating our Troops.  If this was really about supporting the Troops then FC and FA would make a "concerted" effort to exclude views on foreign policies and invite people from all camps.  Instead they claim if you criticize the "charity" it automatically means you just hate the Troops.

Nobody on here who has attempted to defend this bullshit has even attempted to explain where all of the money is going.  If this about the Troops then why all the secrecy?  If all "net proceeds" are going to the Troops why can't they be transparent in those numbers?  Any group that claims to be a charity but refuses full disclosure is shady as hell regardless of mission, location, and political affiliation.


----------



## RadiomanATL

CurveLight said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol....I'm supposed to be embarrassed by something I did not say?  Rotfl!  You're the useless **** that can't read simple articles then runs away like a lite bitch when it's shown how clooless you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post 216 you dumb shit. You lie about what you said immediately after you said it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supporting FA is very close to supporting the idiotic policies that sent our troops to die
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You dumb lying fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You lack the ability to do basic reading, as proven with your thread on trolling that cites a court case that has nothing to do with trolling.  It's always hilarious when shitwads like you accuse people of lying due to your stoopidity.
Click to expand...


Classic case of deflection. When shown to be incorrect and lying, point the spotlight elsewhere. We've come to expect it from you though.

BTW, that thread was a joke. Everyone else got it...except you. So I don't think I would hold that up as an example of how smart you are. It just kinda continues to prove my point that you are a dumb lying fuck.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

RadiomanATL said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post 216 you dumb shit. You lie about what you said immediately after you said it:
> 
> 
> 
> You dumb lying fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lack the ability to do basic reading, as proven with your thread on trolling that cites a court case that has nothing to do with trolling.  It's always hilarious when shitwads like you accuse people of lying due to your stoopidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Classic case of deflection. When shown to be incorrect and lying, point the spotlight elsewhere. We've come to expect it from you though.
> 
> BTW, that thread was a joke. Everyone else got it...except you. So I don't think I would hold that up as an example of how smart you are. It just kinda continues to prove my point that you are a dumb lying fuck.
Click to expand...


He's smart! He's not like everyone says, like dumb! He's smart and he wants respect!!!


----------



## CurveLight

RadiomanATL said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post 216 you dumb shit. You lie about what you said immediately after you said it:
> 
> 
> 
> You dumb lying fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lack the ability to do basic reading, as proven with your thread on trolling that cites a court case that has nothing to do with trolling.  It's always hilarious when shitwads like you accuse people of lying due to your stoopidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Classic case of deflection. When shown to be incorrect and lying, point the spotlight elsewhere. We've come to expect it from you though.
> 
> BTW, that thread was a joke. Everyone else got it...except you. So I don't think I would hold that up as an example of how smart you are. It just kinda continues to prove my point that you are a dumb lying fuck.
Click to expand...



You useless ****.  You accused me of saying going to a CD concert is the same as killing our Troops.  I never said that....but in your fantasy world it means I'm lying if I don't admit to something I did not say.......hahahaha.

That thread was an attempted joke but it was rather stoopid as I'm not the only one who pointed out your error but you want to lie and say "everyone else" got it.  

Could you be anymore of a whiny bitch?


----------



## RadiomanATL

CurveLight said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> You lack the ability to do basic reading, as proven with your thread on trolling that cites a court case that has nothing to do with trolling.  It's always hilarious when shitwads like you accuse people of lying due to your stoopidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classic case of deflection. When shown to be incorrect and lying, point the spotlight elsewhere. We've come to expect it from you though.
> 
> BTW, that thread was a joke. Everyone else got it...except you. So I don't think I would hold that up as an example of how smart you are. It just kinda continues to prove my point that you are a dumb lying fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You useless ****.  You accused me of saying going to a CD concert is the same as killing our Troops.  I never said that....but in your fantasy world it means I'm lying if I don't admit to something I did not say.......hahahaha.
> 
> That thread was an attempted joke but it was rather stoopid as I'm not the only one who pointed out your error but you want to lie and say "everyone else" got it.
> 
> Could you be anymore of a whiny bitch?
Click to expand...


You said:


> Supporting FA is very close to supporting the idiotic policies that sent our troops to die



Keep trying to weasel out of it.


----------



## CurveLight

CrusaderFrank said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> You lack the ability to do basic reading, as proven with your thread on trolling that cites a court case that has nothing to do with trolling.  It's always hilarious when shitwads like you accuse people of lying due to your stoopidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classic case of deflection. When shown to be incorrect and lying, point the spotlight elsewhere. We've come to expect it from you though.
> 
> BTW, that thread was a joke. Everyone else got it...except you. So I don't think I would hold that up as an example of how smart you are. It just kinda continues to prove my point that you are a dumb lying fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's smart! He's not like everyone says, like dumb! He's smart and he wants respect!!!
Click to expand...



Wow.  So the pretty pink flowers are way too masculine!


----------



## CurveLight

RadiomanATL said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Classic case of deflection. When shown to be incorrect and lying, point the spotlight elsewhere. We've come to expect it from you though.
> 
> BTW, that thread was a joke. Everyone else got it...except you. So I don't think I would hold that up as an example of how smart you are. It just kinda continues to prove my point that you are a dumb lying fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You useless ****.  You accused me of saying going to a CD concert is the same as killing our Troops.  I never said that....but in your fantasy world it means I'm lying if I don't admit to something I did not say.......hahahaha.
> 
> That thread was an attempted joke but it was rather stoopid as I'm not the only one who pointed out your error but you want to lie and say "everyone else" got it.
> 
> Could you be anymore of a whiny bitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said:
> 
> 
> 
> Supporting FA is very close to supporting the idiotic policies that sent our troops to die
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep trying to weasel out of it.
Click to expand...



Only a fuxxing desperate bitch like you would try and twist that way out of proportion because you lack the ability for simple discussion.  Clearly you do not understand what I said so in your childish confusion you have to invent something.


----------



## Liability

CurveLight said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If true this is horrendous. I haven't watched Hannity since Colmes left. Colmes, although a worthless liberal, at least balance Hannity. Hannity now start his show by saying Obama did this and that and ends it with Obama did this and that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is not about the relative worth of the Hannity Show.
> 
> Who gives a damn about his shows, anyway?
> 
> Mr. Hannity is not the point.  *The point* is that so many of these libs here at USMB (not all, of course, thankfully) are more than happy to try to "score" some political "point" by smearing the guy on ANY basis -- regardless of how fair or unfair it is, and regardless of the reason or LACK of reason for the attack.
> 
> To argue that the Freedom Concerts "are" a scam is to state a conclusion.   A retarded "conclusion," but a conclusion all the same.   When pressed, the proponents of that absurd claim point to figures from required tax filings.  The figures show that a _relatively_ small percent of donations/contributions go, *now*, to the intended beneficiaries.  But there's nothing deeper about their analysis than this one misleading factoid.
> 
> Even after the error of their thinking gets pointed out to them, these libs do not have the decency (by and large) to admit that maybe they were being a bit too categorical and unfair.
> 
> If they'd take their partisan blinders off for a freaking nano-second, they'd perhaps realize that there are COSTS associated with putting on these shows.  Those COSTS constitute valid spending of donations and contributions with an eye toward generating more donations and contributions.  And a significant portion of the monies collected over the past several years HAVE HAD TO BE INVESTED.  Those funds are thus NOT able to be distributed to the intended beneficiaries, either.  And some of the monies that are earmarked to BE eventually spent ON the intended beneficiaries are also being horded, at present, so that they are available when the intended recipients REACH college age and then need the scholarship money.
> 
> What we get treated to by the lib partisan hacks is the dishonest rhetoric of morons like _bent tight_ who claim that Hannity makes money off of the Freedom Alliance.  That idiot liar then waffles a bit -- because he obviously has nothing real to offer -- and pretends that he always meant that Hannity gets publicity off of the Freedom alliance.  The fucking liar, _bent tight,_ that pussy, cannot find his nadz long enough to then admit that Hannity doesn't "get" publicity, he PROVIDES the publicity.
> 
> There ARE, as I noted before, some honest libs here who don't jump on that cheese-dick bandwagon of smearing a decent person for cheap political "points."  But it would be nice to see a few more of them step up to the plate and call out asswads like that lying pussy _bent tight_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lol...the Snitch Bitch is on emotional overload again.  It's pretty obvious you are frustrated for getting pwned so often but you only further reveal your Snitch Bitch self.  First you claimed the small amount of donations was due to kids being too young for the scholarships, even though a scholarship/college trust can be set up at any age.  Now you want to claim the money "had to be invested."  rotfl.....holy fuk you are pathetic.
> 
> I haven't changed anything I said so why lie again?  I said he makes money off of it and how he makes the money is from the publicity you stoopid ****.  That's why I pointed out Freedom Concerts is his own scam and is a different organization than Freedom Alliance.
> 
> Go back to telling us how the Operation Northwoods documents were planted inside the Pentagon you whiny Snitch Bitch.
Click to expand...


No no, liar pussy bitch.  No emotion involved.  I simply (and validly and correctly) noted that lying fucks like you attempt to score political points off of this kind of thing even though what you are claiming is either completely untrue of quite fully misleading.  

Scumbag lying pussies like you don't care because you are overtly hostile to truth.

You can't address even one single refutation of your invalid and dishonest points, you skanked-out rancid diseased lying twat.

Color the universe utterly unsurprised.


----------



## CurveLight

Liability said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is not about the relative worth of the Hannity Show.
> 
> Who gives a damn about his shows, anyway?
> 
> Mr. Hannity is not the point.  *The point* is that so many of these libs here at USMB (not all, of course, thankfully) are more than happy to try to "score" some political "point" by smearing the guy on ANY basis -- regardless of how fair or unfair it is, and regardless of the reason or LACK of reason for the attack.
> 
> To argue that the Freedom Concerts "are" a scam is to state a conclusion.   A retarded "conclusion," but a conclusion all the same.   When pressed, the proponents of that absurd claim point to figures from required tax filings.  The figures show that a _relatively_ small percent of donations/contributions go, *now*, to the intended beneficiaries.  But there's nothing deeper about their analysis than this one misleading factoid.
> 
> Even after the error of their thinking gets pointed out to them, these libs do not have the decency (by and large) to admit that maybe they were being a bit too categorical and unfair.
> 
> If they'd take their partisan blinders off for a freaking nano-second, they'd perhaps realize that there are COSTS associated with putting on these shows.  Those COSTS constitute valid spending of donations and contributions with an eye toward generating more donations and contributions.  And a significant portion of the monies collected over the past several years HAVE HAD TO BE INVESTED.  Those funds are thus NOT able to be distributed to the intended beneficiaries, either.  And some of the monies that are earmarked to BE eventually spent ON the intended beneficiaries are also being horded, at present, so that they are available when the intended recipients REACH college age and then need the scholarship money.
> 
> What we get treated to by the lib partisan hacks is the dishonest rhetoric of morons like _bent tight_ who claim that Hannity makes money off of the Freedom Alliance.  That idiot liar then waffles a bit -- because he obviously has nothing real to offer -- and pretends that he always meant that Hannity gets publicity off of the Freedom alliance.  The fucking liar, _bent tight,_ that pussy, cannot find his nadz long enough to then admit that Hannity doesn't "get" publicity, he PROVIDES the publicity.
> 
> There ARE, as I noted before, some honest libs here who don't jump on that cheese-dick bandwagon of smearing a decent person for cheap political "points."  But it would be nice to see a few more of them step up to the plate and call out asswads like that lying pussy _bent tight_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol...the Snitch Bitch is on emotional overload again.  It's pretty obvious you are frustrated for getting pwned so often but you only further reveal your Snitch Bitch self.  First you claimed the small amount of donations was due to kids being too young for the scholarships, even though a scholarship/college trust can be set up at any age.  Now you want to claim the money "had to be invested."  rotfl.....holy fuk you are pathetic.
> 
> I haven't changed anything I said so why lie again?  I said he makes money off of it and how he makes the money is from the publicity you stoopid ****.  That's why I pointed out Freedom Concerts is his own scam and is a different organization than Freedom Alliance.
> 
> Go back to telling us how the Operation Northwoods documents were planted inside the Pentagon you whiny Snitch Bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No no, liar pussy bitch.  No emotion involved.  I simply (and validly and correctly) noted that lying fucks like you attempt to score political points off of this kind of thing even though what you are claiming is either completely untrue of quite fully misleading.
> 
> Scumbag lying pussies like you don't care because you are overtly hostile to truth.
> 
> You can't address even one single refutation of your invalid and dishonest points, you skanked-out rancid diseased lying twat.
> 
> Color the universe utterly unsurprised.
Click to expand...


Lol.....EMO alert!  The Snitch Bitch is ragging and lying.....again.  I've repeatedly pointed out the way Hannity makes money off of Freedom Concerts (which is his own organization you dummfuk) by the publicity.  I haven't ignored anything but supported my claims and pointed out you punks keep tap dancing.


----------



## Liability

CurveLight said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol...the Snitch Bitch is on emotional overload again.  It's pretty obvious you are frustrated for getting pwned so often but you only further reveal your Snitch Bitch self.  First you claimed the small amount of donations was due to kids being too young for the scholarships, even though a scholarship/college trust can be set up at any age.  Now you want to claim the money "had to be invested."  rotfl.....holy fuk you are pathetic.
> 
> I haven't changed anything I said so why lie again?  I said he makes money off of it and how he makes the money is from the publicity you stoopid ****.  That's why I pointed out Freedom Concerts is his own scam and is a different organization than Freedom Alliance.
> 
> Go back to telling us how the Operation Northwoods documents were planted inside the Pentagon you whiny Snitch Bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No no, liar pussy bitch.  No emotion involved.  I simply (and validly and correctly) noted that lying fucks like you attempt to score political points off of this kind of thing even though what you are claiming is either completely untrue of quite fully misleading.
> 
> Scumbag lying pussies like you don't care because you are overtly hostile to truth.
> 
> You can't address even one single refutation of your invalid and dishonest points, you skanked-out rancid diseased lying twat.
> 
> Color the universe utterly unsurprised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.....EMO alert!  The Snitch Bitch is ragging and lying.....again.  I've repeatedly pointed out the way Hannity makes money off of Freedom Concerts (which is his own organization you dummfuk) by the publicity.  I haven't ignored anything but supported my claims and pointed out you punks keep tap dancing.
Click to expand...


No no you tampon sucker.  What you've repeatedly CLAIMED is that Hannity makes money off of the Freedom Alliance's concerts.   But you've NEVER "pointed out" any such thing because -- as your posts prove -- *you don't have any FACTS on your side*.

You are just a liar.  Liars lie.  That's what you've done yet again, you lying pussy.

WHEN you got called-out on your bullshit, like the fucking lying pussy you always are, you tried to ALTER your claim.     What a pussy.  You went from "Hannity makes money" to "Hannity gets publicity."

And you *still* can't refute the actual fact offered in rebuttal:  that Hannity GENERATES the publicity, you assmunch.  

You've not backed up a single thing you've said -- and you can't.

You are nothing but a lying pussy bitch.

Now, go wipe up your chair, fucktard.  Your menstrual blood might stain the seat, you foul pussy.


----------



## CurveLight

Liability said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> No no, liar pussy bitch.  No emotion involved.  I simply (and validly and correctly) noted that lying fucks like you attempt to score political points off of this kind of thing even though what you are claiming is either completely untrue of quite fully misleading.
> 
> Scumbag lying pussies like you don't care because you are overtly hostile to truth.
> 
> You can't address even one single refutation of your invalid and dishonest points, you skanked-out rancid diseased lying twat.
> 
> Color the universe utterly unsurprised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.....EMO alert!  The Snitch Bitch is ragging and lying.....again.  I've repeatedly pointed out the way Hannity makes money off of Freedom Concerts (which is his own organization you dummfuk) by the publicity.  I haven't ignored anything but supported my claims and pointed out you punks keep tap dancing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No no you tampon sucker.  What you've repeatedly CLAIMED is that Hannity makes money off of the Freedom Alliance's concerts.   But you've NEVER "pointed out" any such thing because -- as your posts prove -- *you don't have any FACTS on your side*.
> 
> You are just a liar.  Liars lie.  That's what you've done yet again, you lying pussy.
> 
> WHEN you got called-out on your bullshit, like the fucking lying pussy you always are, you tried to ALTER your claim.     What a pussy.  You went from "Hannity makes money" to "Hannity gets publicity."
> 
> And you *still* can't refute the actual fact offered in rebuttal:  that Hannity GENERATES the publicity, you assmunch.
> 
> You've not backed up a single thing you've said -- and you can't.
> 
> You are nothing but a lying pussy bitch.
> 
> Now, go wipe up your chair, fucktard.  Your menstrual blood might stain the seat, you foul pussy.
Click to expand...


The Snitch Bitch is so stoopid he doesn't comprehend basics.  I did not go from "hannity makes money off of the concerts" to he "gets publicity" you dummfuk.  He makes money off of the publicity you dummass and Freedom Concert is his own organization you fuxxing reject.  Do you not get it yet? Freedom Concerts and Freedom Alliance are two different organizations.  When Hannity promotes Freedom Concerts he is promoting himself because it is his organization.  You are so obsessed with me personally you can't see simple facts.  Typical Snitch Bitch.


----------



## Liability

CurveLight said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.....EMO alert!  The Snitch Bitch is ragging and lying.....again.  I've repeatedly pointed out the way Hannity makes money off of Freedom Concerts (which is his own organization you dummfuk) by the publicity.  I haven't ignored anything but supported my claims and pointed out you punks keep tap dancing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No no you tampon sucker.  What you've repeatedly CLAIMED is that Hannity makes money off of the Freedom Alliance's concerts.   But you've NEVER "pointed out" any such thing because -- as your posts prove -- *you don't have any FACTS on your side*.
> 
> You are just a liar.  Liars lie.  That's what you've done yet again, you lying pussy.
> 
> WHEN you got called-out on your bullshit, like the fucking lying pussy you always are, you tried to ALTER your claim.     What a pussy.  You went from "Hannity makes money" to "Hannity gets publicity."
> 
> And you *still* can't refute the actual fact offered in rebuttal:  that Hannity GENERATES the publicity, you assmunch.
> 
> You've not backed up a single thing you've said -- and you can't.
> 
> You are nothing but a lying pussy bitch.
> 
> Now, go wipe up your chair, fucktard.  Your menstrual blood might stain the seat, you foul pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Snitch Bitch is so stoopid he doesn't comprehend basics.  I did not go from "hannity makes money off of the concerts" to he "gets publicity" you dummfuk.  He makes money off of the publicity you dummass and Freedom Concert is his own organization you fuxxing reject.  Do you not get it yet? Freedom Concerts and Freedom Alliance are two different organizations.  When Hannity promotes Freedom Concerts he is promoting himself because it is his organization.  You are so obsessed with me personally you can't see simple facts.  Typical Snitch Bitch.
Click to expand...



Another lie from the fucking lying retard pussy bitch.



What you actually SAID, asshole, is already recorded here, douchebag.

Now, let's turn to a quick exposure of what a fraud you are.

You're invited to play along, but since you are a lying pussy, I expect you'll just attempt, instead, to deflect and evade some more.  You fucking lying pussy retarded bitches are all alike.

SHOW us where Hannity GOT publicity as opposed to where Hannity PROVIDED the publicity, you scumbag lying pussy retard.

Go.


----------



## CurveLight

Liability said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> No no you tampon sucker.  What you've repeatedly CLAIMED is that Hannity makes money off of the Freedom Alliance's concerts.   But you've NEVER "pointed out" any such thing because -- as your posts prove -- *you don't have any FACTS on your side*.
> 
> You are just a liar.  Liars lie.  That's what you've done yet again, you lying pussy.
> 
> WHEN you got called-out on your bullshit, like the fucking lying pussy you always are, you tried to ALTER your claim.     What a pussy.  You went from "Hannity makes money" to "Hannity gets publicity."
> 
> And you *still* can't refute the actual fact offered in rebuttal:  that Hannity GENERATES the publicity, you assmunch.
> 
> You've not backed up a single thing you've said -- and you can't.
> 
> You are nothing but a lying pussy bitch.
> 
> Now, go wipe up your chair, fucktard.  Your menstrual blood might stain the seat, you foul pussy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Snitch Bitch is so stoopid he doesn't comprehend basics.  I did not go from "hannity makes money off of the concerts" to he "gets publicity" you dummfuk.  He makes money off of the publicity you dummass and Freedom Concert is his own organization you fuxxing reject.  Do you not get it yet? Freedom Concerts and Freedom Alliance are two different organizations.  When Hannity promotes Freedom Concerts he is promoting himself because it is his organization.  You are so obsessed with me personally you can't see simple facts.  Typical Snitch Bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Another lie from the fucking lying retard pussy bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> What you actually SAID, asshole, is already recorded here, douchebag.
> 
> Now, let's turn to a quick exposure of what a fraud you are.
> 
> You're invited to play along, but since you are a lying pussy, I expect you'll just attempt, instead, to deflect and evade some more.  You fucking lying pussy retarded bitches are all alike.
> 
> SHOW us where Hannity GOT publicity as opposed to where Hannity PROVIDED the publicity, you scumbag lying pussy retard.
> 
> Go.
Click to expand...



You truly are too stoopid.  Remember the analogy to google and youtube?  It doesn't matter how many times I explain it because you still don't get it.  You don't pay google or youtube to use their services yet the owners are extremely wealthy.  How is that?  Hannity promotes himself with FC which in turn publicizes his own show which increases ad revenue.  Now be the Snitch Bitch you love to be and whine some more.....


----------



## CurveLight

Since Radioass is too stoopid, as well as others, here's a quick breakdown.  North is someone who has a proven history of illegal weapons sales, using front organizations for those sales, is a neocon, and a Christian Right Nationalist that blames radical Islam for America's problems. Yet none of you dummasses address any of that.  

When I said supporting FA is close to supporting many of the policies that sent our troops to optional wars what I am referencing the fact North is a neocon and he's a proven liar and criminal but dummasses want to close their eyes instead of addressing obvious facts.


----------



## Liability

CurveLight said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Snitch Bitch is so stoopid he doesn't comprehend basics.  I did not go from "hannity makes money off of the concerts" to he "gets publicity" you dummfuk.  He makes money off of the publicity you dummass and Freedom Concert is his own organization you fuxxing reject.  Do you not get it yet? Freedom Concerts and Freedom Alliance are two different organizations.  When Hannity promotes Freedom Concerts he is promoting himself because it is his organization.  You are so obsessed with me personally you can't see simple facts.  Typical Snitch Bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another lie from the fucking lying retard pussy bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> What you actually SAID, asshole, is already recorded here, douchebag.
> 
> Now, let's turn to a quick exposure of what a fraud you are.
> 
> You're invited to play along, but since you are a lying pussy, I expect you'll just attempt, instead, to deflect and evade some more.  You fucking lying pussy retarded bitches are all alike.
> 
> SHOW us where Hannity GOT publicity as opposed to where Hannity PROVIDED the publicity, you scumbag lying pussy retard.
> 
> Go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You truly are too stoopid.  Remember the analogy to google and youtube?  It doesn't matter how many times I explain it because you still don't get it.  You don't pay google or youtube to use their services yet the owners are extremely wealthy.  How is that?  Hannity promotes himself with FC which in turn publicizes his own show which increases ad revenue.  Now be the Snitch Bitch you love to be and whine some more.....
Click to expand...


As I correctly noted about you, you retarded lying pussy bitch, you are indeed retarded.  

Fuck yourself, by the way, with your idiotic "analogy" to Google.     You fucking retard.

When Hannity is on his *own* show and promotes the Freedom Alliance and any one of their concerts, HE is not "getting" publicity, you sub-idiot twat.  He is GIVING publicity.

If he has exactly (pick a number) 2 million listeners at the EXACT moment he provides the pitch to his audience about a Freedom Alliance concert, how has he _gotten_ any publicity?  The audience is already there already listening to him, you shit-hole.

It is remarkable that a person with your mental capacity 





can even breathe.


_bent tight_ has: no integrity at all and not a hint of honesty  The lying retarded pussy is dumber than a box of earwax, is an overtly partisan hack, is a lying piece of shit, is tragically retarded and couldn't get laid in whore-house with a million dollar cashier's check.


----------



## CurveLight

Liability said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another lie from the fucking lying retard pussy bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> What you actually SAID, asshole, is already recorded here, douchebag.
> 
> Now, let's turn to a quick exposure of what a fraud you are.
> 
> You're invited to play along, but since you are a lying pussy, I expect you'll just attempt, instead, to deflect and evade some more.  You fucking lying pussy retarded bitches are all alike.
> 
> SHOW us where Hannity GOT publicity as opposed to where Hannity PROVIDED the publicity, you scumbag lying pussy retard.
> 
> Go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You truly are too stoopid.  Remember the analogy to google and youtube?  It doesn't matter how many times I explain it because you still don't get it.  You don't pay google or youtube to use their services yet the owners are extremely wealthy.  How is that?  Hannity promotes himself with FC which in turn publicizes his own show which increases ad revenue.  Now be the Snitch Bitch you love to be and whine some more.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I correctly noted about you, you retarded lying pussy bitch, you are indeed retarded.
> 
> Fuck yourself, by the way, with your idiotic "analogy" to Google.     You fucking retard.
> 
> When Hannity is on his *own* show and promotes the Freedom Alliance and any one of their concerts, HE is not "getting" publicity, you sub-idiot twat.  He is GIVING publicity.
> 
> If he has exactly (pick a number) 2 million listeners at the EXACT moment he provides the pitch to his audience about a Freedom Alliance concert, how has he _gotten_ any publicity?  The audience is already there already listening to him, you shit-hole.
> 
> It is remarkable that a person with your mental capacity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can even breathe.
> 
> 
> _bent tight_ has: no integrity at all and not a hint of honesty  The lying retarded pussy is dumber than a box of earwax, is an overtly partisan hack, is a lying piece of shit, is tragically retarded and couldn't get laid in whore-house with a million dollar cashier's check.
Click to expand...



EMO ALERT! Lol....pay attention you dummfuk.

Freedom Concerts is hannity's own organization that is different from Freedom Alliance.  When you link FC's homepage who is the first person you see?  Do you see the names or pictures of any soldier he is supposed to be helping?  No.  You see Hannity, North, and some has beens.
https://freedomconcerts.com/

Here is FA's homepage.
Http://www.freedomalliance.org/

Do you get it yet you dummfuk or will you keep ignoring all of the facts to have another Snitch Bitch EMO episode?  You call the analogy to google and youtube "idiotic" yet continue to ignore it.....such is the pattern of a Snitch Bitch like you.........hahahaha


----------



## Liability

CurveLight said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> You truly are too stoopid.  Remember the analogy to google and youtube?  It doesn't matter how many times I explain it because you still don't get it.  You don't pay google or youtube to use their services yet the owners are extremely wealthy.  How is that?  Hannity promotes himself with FC which in turn publicizes his own show which increases ad revenue.  Now be the Snitch Bitch you love to be and whine some more.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I correctly noted about you, you retarded lying pussy bitch, you are indeed retarded.
> 
> Fuck yourself, by the way, with your idiotic "analogy" to Google.     You fucking retard.
> 
> When Hannity is on his *own* show and promotes the Freedom Alliance and any one of their concerts, HE is not "getting" publicity, you sub-idiot twat.  He is GIVING publicity.
> 
> If he has exactly (pick a number) 2 million listeners at the EXACT moment he provides the pitch to his audience about a Freedom Alliance concert, how has he _gotten_ any publicity?  The audience is already there already listening to him, you shit-hole.
> 
> It is remarkable that a person with your mental capacity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can even breathe.
> 
> 
> _bent tight_ has: no integrity at all and not a hint of honesty  The lying retarded pussy is dumber than a box of earwax, is an overtly partisan hack, is a lying piece of shit, is tragically retarded and couldn't get laid in whore-house with a million dollar cashier's check.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EMO ALERT! Lol....pay attention you dummfuk.
> 
> Freedom Concerts is hannity's own organization that is different from Freedom Alliance.  When you link FC's homepage who is the first person you see?  Do you see the names or pictures of any soldier he is supposed to be helping?  No.  You see Hannity, North, and some has beens.
> https://freedomconcerts.com/
> 
> Here is FA's homepage.
> Http://www.freedomalliance.org/
> 
> Do you get it yet you dummfuk or will you keep ignoring all of the facts to have another Snitch Bitch EMO episode?  You call the analogy to google and youtube "idiotic" yet continue to ignore it.....such is the pattern of a Snitch Bitch like you.........hahahaha
Click to expand...


Wow.  There's no surprise.  The retarded lying pussy, _bent tight_, is lying again.  

Q:  How do you know when _bent tight_, the lying pussy retard, has nothing of value to say?

A:  He's posting.


----------



## CurveLight

Liability said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I correctly noted about you, you retarded lying pussy bitch, you are indeed retarded.
> 
> Fuck yourself, by the way, with your idiotic "analogy" to Google.     You fucking retard.
> 
> When Hannity is on his *own* show and promotes the Freedom Alliance and any one of their concerts, HE is not "getting" publicity, you sub-idiot twat.  He is GIVING publicity.
> 
> If he has exactly (pick a number) 2 million listeners at the EXACT moment he provides the pitch to his audience about a Freedom Alliance concert, how has he _gotten_ any publicity?  The audience is already there already listening to him, you shit-hole.
> 
> It is remarkable that a person with your mental capacity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can even breathe.
> 
> 
> _bent tight_ has: no integrity at all and not a hint of honesty  The lying retarded pussy is dumber than a box of earwax, is an overtly partisan hack, is a lying piece of shit, is tragically retarded and couldn't get laid in whore-house with a million dollar cashier's check.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EMO ALERT! Lol....pay attention you dummfuk.
> 
> Freedom Concerts is hannity's own organization that is different from Freedom Alliance.  When you link FC's homepage who is the first person you see?  Do you see the names or pictures of any soldier he is supposed to be helping?  No.  You see Hannity, North, and some has beens.
> https://freedomconcerts.com/
> 
> Here is FA's homepage.
> Http://www.freedomalliance.org/
> 
> Do you get it yet you dummfuk or will you keep ignoring all of the facts to have another Snitch Bitch EMO episode?  You call the analogy to google and youtube "idiotic" yet continue to ignore it.....such is the pattern of a Snitch Bitch like you.........hahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow.  There's no surprise.  The retarded lying pussy, _bent tight_, is lying again.
> 
> Q:  How do you know when _bent tight_, the lying pussy retard, has nothing of value to say?
> 
> A:  He's posting.
Click to expand...



Great job on ignoring the facts Snitch Bitch.


----------



## Liability

CurveLight said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> EMO ALERT! Lol....pay attention you dummfuk.
> 
> Freedom Concerts is hannity's own organization that is different from Freedom Alliance.  When you link FC's homepage who is the first person you see?  Do you see the names or pictures of any soldier he is supposed to be helping?  No.  You see Hannity, North, and some has beens.
> https://freedomconcerts.com/
> 
> Here is FA's homepage.
> Http://www.freedomalliance.org/
> 
> Do you get it yet you dummfuk or will you keep ignoring all of the facts to have another Snitch Bitch EMO episode?  You call the analogy to google and youtube "idiotic" yet continue to ignore it.....such is the pattern of a Snitch Bitch like you.........hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  There's no surprise.  The retarded lying pussy, _bent tight_, is lying again.
> 
> Q:  How do you know when _bent tight_, the lying pussy retard, has nothing of value to say?
> 
> A:  He's posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Great job on ignoring the facts Snitch Bitch.
Click to expand...


You shouldn't applaud yourself like that, pussy liar retard bitch.  Ignoring facts is all you've done in your stay at USMB.

And in this thread, it's all you are able to do.

Here we go.  Another proof of how totally dishonest you always are, bitch.

*FACT*:  when Hannity promotes the Freedom Alliance concerts on HIS show, Hannity gets ZERO added "publicity."

And you remain too dishonest and too retarded and too much the pussy bitch to admit it.


----------



## CurveLight

Liability said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  There's no surprise.  The retarded lying pussy, _bent tight_, is lying again.
> 
> Q:  How do you know when _bent tight_, the lying pussy retard, has nothing of value to say?
> 
> A:  He's posting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great job on ignoring the facts Snitch Bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You shouldn't applaud yourself like that, pussy liar retard bitch.  Ignoring facts is all you've done in your stay at USMB.
> 
> And in this thread, it's all you are able to do.
> 
> Here we go.  Another proof of how totally dishonest you always are, bitch.
> 
> *FACT*:  when Hannity promotes the Freedom Alliance concerts on HIS show, Hannity gets ZERO added "publicity."
> 
> And you remain too dishonest and too retarded and too much the pussy bitch to admit it.
Click to expand...



Freedom Concert is Hannity's own organization you idiot Snitch Bitch.  When Hannity promotes himself on his own show for his own organization.....who the hell do you think is being promoted you Snitch Bitch?  Lol.....you're such a genius!


----------



## ABikerSailor

Liability and his dick have just one thing in common.......both are always limp with no ability, which is why I call him Limp Ability.

Believing in Hannity doing something positive for the troops is like believing that Bush Jr was trying to protect us from OBL and AQ by invading Iraq.

It just ain't the truth.


----------



## RadiomanATL

CurveLight said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> You useless ****.  You accused me of saying going to a CD concert is the same as killing our Troops.  I never said that....but in your fantasy world it means I'm lying if I don't admit to something I did not say.......hahahaha.
> 
> That thread was an attempted joke but it was rather stoopid as I'm not the only one who pointed out your error but you want to lie and say "everyone else" got it.
> 
> Could you be anymore of a whiny bitch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said:
> 
> 
> 
> Supporting FA is very close to supporting the idiotic policies that sent our troops to die
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep trying to weasel out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Only a fuxxing desperate bitch like you would try and twist that way out of proportion because you lack the ability for simple discussion.  Clearly you do not understand what I said so in your childish confusion you have to invent something.
Click to expand...


Incorrect.

You said it. Now you don't want to own up to it.

Typical of you.


----------



## RadiomanATL

CurveLight said:


> Since Radioass is too stoopid, as well as others, here's a quick breakdown.  North is someone who has a proven history of illegal weapons sales, using front organizations for those sales, is a neocon, and a Christian Right Nationalist that blames radical Islam for America's problems. Yet none of you dummasses address any of that.
> 
> When I said supporting FA is close to supporting many of the policies that sent our troops to optional wars what I am referencing the fact North is a neocon and he's a proven liar and criminal but dummasses want to close their eyes instead of addressing obvious facts.



Except that is nothing like what you said.

Keep lying about it though, it's providing endless amusement for the rest of us


----------



## CurveLight

RadiomanATL said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Radioass is too stoopid, as well as others, here's a quick breakdown.  North is someone who has a proven history of illegal weapons sales, using front organizations for those sales, is a neocon, and a Christian Right Nationalist that blames radical Islam for America's problems. Yet none of you dummasses address any of that.
> 
> When I said supporting FA is close to supporting many of the policies that sent our troops to optional wars what I am referencing the fact North is a neocon and he's a proven liar and criminal but dummasses want to close their eyes instead of addressing obvious facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except that is nothing like what you said.
> 
> Keep lying about it though, it's providing endless amusement for the rest of us
Click to expand...



Lol.....keep using your lack of comprehension to make false claims.....you look so cool!


----------



## RadiomanATL

CurveLight said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Radioass is too stoopid, as well as others, here's a quick breakdown.  North is someone who has a proven history of illegal weapons sales, using front organizations for those sales, is a neocon, and a Christian Right Nationalist that blames radical Islam for America's problems. Yet none of you dummasses address any of that.
> 
> When I said supporting FA is close to supporting many of the policies that sent our troops to optional wars what I am referencing the fact North is a neocon and he's a proven liar and criminal but dummasses want to close their eyes instead of addressing obvious facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except that is nothing like what you said.
> 
> Keep lying about it though, it's providing endless amusement for the rest of us
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.....keep using your lack of comprehension to make false claims.....you look so cool!
Click to expand...


You said it, and you keep weaseling about it.

Keep it up


----------



## blu

curvelight, you have serious issues


----------



## CurveLight

RadiomanATL said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said:
> 
> 
> Keep trying to weasel out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only a fuxxing desperate bitch like you would try and twist that way out of proportion because you lack the ability for simple discussion.  Clearly you do not understand what I said so in your childish confusion you have to invent something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> You said it. Now you don't want to own up to it.
> 
> Typical of you.
Click to expand...



Don't want to own up to it?  Rotfl!  Is that why I explained how supporting FA is close to supporting the policies that got our troops killed?  The only reason you are not a complete dummass is because you haven't finished growing.


----------



## CurveLight

blu said:


> curvelight, you have serious issues




Golly gee.  I'm devastated. I'm always crushed when some random whiny bitches exude so much arrogance they actually believe their Dr Phil moments are legit.  Got anything to say on the topic or will you continue to reveal your cowardly self?


----------



## RadiomanATL

CurveLight said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a fuxxing desperate bitch like you would try and twist that way out of proportion because you lack the ability for simple discussion.  Clearly you do not understand what I said so in your childish confusion you have to invent something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> You said it. Now you don't want to own up to it.
> 
> Typical of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't want to own up to it?  Rotfl!  Is that why I explained how supporting FA is close to supporting the policies that got our troops killed?
Click to expand...


And then proceeded to deny that is what you said? Yes. That is the definition of "not owning up to it".

Thanks for playing.


----------



## CurveLight

RadiomanATL said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> You said it. Now you don't want to own up to it.
> 
> Typical of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't want to own up to it?  Rotfl!  Is that why I explained how supporting FA is close to supporting the policies that got our troops killed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And then proceeded to deny that is what you said? Yes. That is the definition of "not owning up to it".
> 
> Thanks for playing.
Click to expand...



State/link the post where I denied saying:

Supporting FA is close to supporting the policies that got our Troops killed.

I've even taken the time to explain but you are so unbelievably childish you ignored it.  Look forward to your punk ass continuing on your coward trail........


----------



## RadiomanATL

CurveLight said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't want to own up to it?  Rotfl!  Is that why I explained how supporting FA is close to supporting the policies that got our troops killed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then proceeded to deny that is what you said? Yes. That is the definition of "not owning up to it".
> 
> Thanks for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> State/link the post where I denied saying:
> 
> Supporting FA is close to supporting the policies that got our Troops killed.
Click to expand...


You lose:



CurveLight said:


> Lol....I'm supposed to be embarrassed by something I did not say?



But please continue your dishonesty. Quite amusing to the rest of us


----------



## CurveLight

RadiomanATL said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> And then proceeded to deny that is what you said? Yes. That is the definition of "not owning up to it".
> 
> Thanks for playing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> State/link the post where I denied saying:
> 
> Supporting FA is close to supporting the policies that got our Troops killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You lose:
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol....I'm supposed to be embarrassed by something I did not say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But please continue your dishonesty. Quite amusing to the rest of us
Click to expand...



Do you think you are fooling anyone by straight up lying?  

I said:

"Lol....I'm supposed to be embarrassed by something I did not say"

In response to you saying:

Posted by RadioLiar: 

"Going to a Charlie Daniels concert is the same as killing our troops?"


I never said going to a CD concert is the same as killing our troops but you just keep on lying.......

When you are proven wrong you just ignore it as proven by your thread on trolling where the court case was about death threats.  Several of us called you out on your fuck up but you ignored it and lied some more by saying "everyone" understood what you meant.  The only thing you have on your side is knowing your "buddies" on here are as immature and dishonest as you are so they won't hold you accountable and you can continue your little charades.  What a fuxxing joke.


----------



## RadiomanATL

CurveLight said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> State/link the post where I denied saying:
> 
> Supporting FA is close to supporting the policies that got our Troops killed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lose:
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol....I'm supposed to be embarrassed by something I did not say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But please continue your dishonesty. Quite amusing to the rest of us
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think you are fooling anyone by straight up lying?
> 
> I said:
> 
> "Lol....I'm supposed to be embarrassed by something I did not say"
> 
> In response to you saying:
> 
> Posted by RadioLiar:
> 
> "Going to a Charlie Daniels concert is the same as killing our troops?"
> 
> 
> I never said going to a CD concert is the same as killing our troops but you just keep on lying.......
Click to expand...


FA puts on CD concerts. Therefore if you go to a CD concert sponsored by FA you are supporting FA. Supporting the policies that kill our troops is essentially the same as killing our troops by proxy. Basic logic, no?

Therefore, according to YOUR logic, going to a CD concert is the same as killing our troops.

You said it. You continue to refuse to own up to it. Keep weaseling, deflecting and projecting though. We've all come to expect it from you.



CurveLight said:


> When you are proven wrong you just ignore it as proven by your thread on trolling where the court case was about death threats.  Several of us called you out on your fuck up but you ignored it and lied some more by saying "everyone" understood what you meant.  The only thing you have on your side is knowing your "buddies" on here are as immature and dishonest as you are so they won't hold you accountable and you can continue your little charades.  What a fuxxing joke.



I think you are embarrassed that you were too "set on stupid" to get the joke. Whats even funnier is that you are still on the same setting, and don't realize all you are doing is continuing to dig your own hole of embarrassment. 

Keep it up .


----------



## CurveLight

RadiomanATL said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You lose:
> 
> 
> 
> But please continue your dishonesty. Quite amusing to the rest of us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think you are fooling anyone by straight up lying?
> 
> I said:
> 
> "Lol....I'm supposed to be embarrassed by something I did not say"
> 
> In response to you saying:
> 
> Posted by RadioLiar:
> 
> "Going to a Charlie Daniels concert is the same as killing our troops?"
> 
> 
> I never said going to a CD concert is the same as killing our troops but you just keep on lying.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FA puts on CD concerts. Therefore if you go to a CD concert sponsored by FA you are supporting FA. Supporting the policies that kill our troops is essentially the same as killing our troops by proxy. Basic logic, no?
> 
> Therefore, according to YOUR logic, going to a CD concert is the same as killing our troops.
> 
> You said it. You continue to refuse to own up to it. Keep weaseling, deflecting and projecting though. We've all come to expect it from you.
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you are proven wrong you just ignore it as proven by your thread on trolling where the court case was about death threats.  Several of us called you out on your fuck up but you ignored it and lied some more by saying "everyone" understood what you meant.  The only thing you have on your side is knowing your "buddies" on here are as immature and dishonest as you are so they won't hold you accountable and you can continue your little charades.  What a fuxxing joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you are embarrassed that you were too "set on stupid" to get the joke. Whats even funnier is that you are still on the same setting, and don't realize all you are doing is continuing to dig your own hole of embarrassment.
> 
> Keep it up .
Click to expand...



You. Are. One. Dumb. ****.

FA does not put on the concerts you fuxxing reject.  FC puts on the concerts.
https://freedomconcerts.com/

Also, I've already explained how supporting FA is close to supporting the policies that got our Troops killed and you continue to ignore that.  

Keep dancing you useless ****, keep dancing and lying.


----------



## RadiomanATL

CurveLight said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think you are fooling anyone by straight up lying?
> 
> I said:
> 
> "Lol....I'm supposed to be embarrassed by something I did not say"
> 
> In response to you saying:
> 
> Posted by RadioLiar:
> 
> "Going to a Charlie Daniels concert is the same as killing our troops?"
> 
> 
> I never said going to a CD concert is the same as killing our troops but you just keep on lying.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA puts on CD concerts. Therefore if you go to a CD concert sponsored by FA you are supporting FA. Supporting the policies that kill our troops is essentially the same as killing our troops by proxy. Basic logic, no?
> 
> Therefore, according to YOUR logic, going to a CD concert is the same as killing our troops.
> 
> You said it. You continue to refuse to own up to it. Keep weaseling, deflecting and projecting though. We've all come to expect it from you.
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you are proven wrong you just ignore it as proven by your thread on trolling where the court case was about death threats.  Several of us called you out on your fuck up but you ignored it and lied some more by saying "everyone" understood what you meant.  The only thing you have on your side is knowing your "buddies" on here are as immature and dishonest as you are so they won't hold you accountable and you can continue your little charades.  What a fuxxing joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you are embarrassed that you were too "set on stupid" to get the joke. Whats even funnier is that you are still on the same setting, and don't realize all you are doing is continuing to dig your own hole of embarrassment.
> 
> Keep it up .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You. Are. One. Dumb. ****.
> 
> FA does not put on the concerts you fuxxing reject.  FC puts on the concerts.
> https://freedomconcerts.com/
> 
> Also, I've already explained how supporting FA is close to supporting the policies that got our Troops killed and you continue to ignore that.
> 
> Keep dancing you useless ****, keep dancing and lying.
Click to expand...


You call someone dumb, but say that FA and FC are completely different unrelated entities? 

Keep it up


----------



## CurveLight

RadiomanATL said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> FA puts on CD concerts. Therefore if you go to a CD concert sponsored by FA you are supporting FA. Supporting the policies that kill our troops is essentially the same as killing our troops by proxy. Basic logic, no?
> 
> Therefore, according to YOUR logic, going to a CD concert is the same as killing our troops.
> 
> You said it. You continue to refuse to own up to it. Keep weaseling, deflecting and projecting though. We've all come to expect it from you.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are embarrassed that you were too "set on stupid" to get the joke. Whats even funnier is that you are still on the same setting, and don't realize all you are doing is continuing to dig your own hole of embarrassment.
> 
> Keep it up .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You. Are. One. Dumb. ****.
> 
> FA does not put on the concerts you fuxxing reject.  FC puts on the concerts.
> https://freedomconcerts.com/
> 
> Also, I've already explained how supporting FA is close to supporting the policies that got our Troops killed and you continue to ignore that.
> 
> Keep dancing you useless ****, keep dancing and lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You call someone dumb, but say that FA and FC are completely different unrelated entities?
> 
> Keep it up
Click to expand...



They are different entities you dummass.

"About Sean Hannity's Freedom Concerts 

Since 2003, over $10 million has been raised for the Freedom Alliance Scholarship Fund through the Freedom Concerts and generous donations from the Sean Hannity Show and its listeners."


Keep dancing bitch.


----------



## Liability

CurveLight said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> You. Are. One. Dumb. ****.
> 
> FA does not put on the concerts you fuxxing reject.  FC puts on the concerts.
> https://freedomconcerts.com/
> 
> Also, I've already explained how supporting FA is close to supporting the policies that got our Troops killed and you continue to ignore that.
> 
> Keep dancing you useless ****, keep dancing and lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You call someone dumb, but say that FA and FC are completely different unrelated entities?
> 
> Keep it up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They are different entities you dummass.
> 
> "About Sean Hannity's Freedom Concerts
> 
> Since 2003, over $10 million has been raised for the Freedom Alliance Scholarship Fund through the Freedom Concerts and generous donations from the Sean Hannity Show and its listeners."
> 
> 
> Keep dancing bitch.
Click to expand...


pussy liar bitch:

Sean and company put on the Freedom Concerts, you scumbag, FOR the Freedom Alliance.  How is that so difficult for you to comprehend?

Only a deliberately dishonest stinking diseased twat of a scumbag rat anus sucking shithead like you would try to claim otherwise.

God Damn but you are one stupid pile of shit fucker.


----------



## Liability

> 5. The blog posting accuses Freedom Alliance of spending money intended for student scholarships on other expenses. This is FALSE. Freedom Alliance has distributed $3.4 million in Scholarships and created a Scholarship Trust Fund with the additional money that we have raised for that program. *That fund now contains $15 million, over $10 million of which has been raised by Hannity and the concerts.* Our scholarship program is *managed with the understanding that it will be needed for at least the next 20 years as there are children who will ultimately receive a scholarship who are now only a few years old.* As indicated on our Federal Form 990, *these funds are restricted and used only for future scholarships.*


 http://www.freedomalliance.org/images/pdf_and_largepics/freedom_alliance_response.pdf

What a scumbag smear campaign by the poseurs, especially under the circumstances.  Reality and truth keep punching you fucktards in your slimey faces.


----------



## RadiomanATL

CurveLight said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> You. Are. One. Dumb. ****.
> 
> FA does not put on the concerts you fuxxing reject.  FC puts on the concerts.
> https://freedomconcerts.com/
> 
> Also, I've already explained how supporting FA is close to supporting the policies that got our Troops killed and you continue to ignore that.
> 
> Keep dancing you useless ****, keep dancing and lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You call someone dumb, but say that FA and FC are completely different unrelated entities?
> 
> Keep it up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They are different entities you dummass.
> 
> "About Sean Hannity's Freedom Concerts
> 
> Since 2003, over $10 million has been raised* for the Freedom Alliance Scholarship Fund through the Freedom Concerts *and generous donations from the Sean Hannity Show and its listeners."
> 
> 
> Keep dancing bitch.
Click to expand...



Keep saying that they are unrelated. It amuses me to no end.


----------



## CurveLight

Liability said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You call someone dumb, but say that FA and FC are completely different unrelated entities?
> 
> Keep it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are different entities you dummass.
> 
> "About Sean Hannity's Freedom Concerts
> 
> Since 2003, over $10 million has been raised for the Freedom Alliance Scholarship Fund through the Freedom Concerts and generous donations from the Sean Hannity Show and its listeners."
> 
> 
> Keep dancing bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pussy liar bitch:
> 
> Sean and company put on the Freedom Concerts, you scumbag, FOR the Freedom Alliance.  How is that so difficult for you to comprehend?
> 
> Only a deliberately dishonest stinking diseased twat of a scumbag rat anus sucking shithead like you would try to claim otherwise.
> 
> God Damn but you are one stupid pile of shit fucker.
Click to expand...



I never said FC does not put on the concerts for FA you dummass Snitch Bitch.  They are separate entities as has been proven several times but a Snitch Bitch like you is always in EMO status so by default you are blind to facts you do not want to see.


----------



## CurveLight

RadiomanATL said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You call someone dumb, but say that FA and FC are completely different unrelated entities?
> 
> Keep it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are different entities you dummass.
> 
> "About Sean Hannity's Freedom Concerts
> 
> Since 2003, over $10 million has been raised* for the Freedom Alliance Scholarship Fund through the Freedom Concerts *and generous donations from the Sean Hannity Show and its listeners."
> 
> 
> Keep dancing bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Keep saying that they are unrelated. It amuses me to no end.
Click to expand...


I keep saying they are different entities and I really don't give a fuk what you think.......help me prove that....


----------



## RadiomanATL

CurveLight said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are different entities you dummass.
> 
> "About Sean Hannity's Freedom Concerts
> 
> Since 2003, over $10 million has been raised* for the Freedom Alliance Scholarship Fund through the Freedom Concerts *and generous donations from the Sean Hannity Show and its listeners."
> 
> 
> Keep dancing bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep saying that they are unrelated. It amuses me to no end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I keep saying they are different entities and I really don't give a fuk what you think.......help me prove that....
Click to expand...


So in your line of reasoning, supporting FA is close to supporting the policies which kill our troops, but supporting FC (a subsidiary of FA) is perfectly Okie Dokie.

Liability, I don't think he needs any more brushes or rollers to paint himself in a corner with.


----------



## CurveLight

Liability said:


> 5. The blog posting accuses Freedom Alliance of spending money intended for student scholarships on other expenses. This is FALSE. Freedom Alliance has distributed $3.4 million in Scholarships and created a Scholarship Trust Fund with the additional money that we have raised for that program. *That fund now contains $15 million, over $10 million of which has been raised by Hannity and the concerts.* Our scholarship program is *managed with the understanding that it will be needed for at least the next 20 years as there are children who will ultimately receive a scholarship who are now only a few years old.* As indicated on our Federal Form 990, *these funds are restricted and used only for future scholarships.*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.freedomalliance.org/images/pdf_and_largepics/freedom_alliance_response.pdf
> 
> What a scumbag smear campaign by the poseurs, especially under the circumstances.  Reality and truth keep punching you fucktards in your slimey faces.
Click to expand...



Lol......you keep believing that "Scholarship Trust Fund" will be there you dummass Snitch Bitch.  You do realize you are being told that by the same guy who used a similar set up to illegally sell weapons to our enemies don't you?  Naw....EMO ***** like you are allergic to research and facts....and you will prove it again...


----------



## CurveLight

RadiomanATL said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep saying that they are unrelated. It amuses me to no end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep saying they are different entities and I really don't give a fuk what you think.......help me prove that....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So in your line of reasoning, supporting FA is close to supporting the policies which kill our troops, but supporting FC (a subsidiary of FA) is perfectly Okie Dokie.
> 
> Liability, I don't think he needs any more brushes or rollers to paint himself in a corner with.
Click to expand...



I never said supporting FC is okie dokie but thank you for proving again you will lie when you are proven wrong.


----------



## RadiomanATL

> never said supporting FC is okie dokie but thank you for proving again you will lie when you are proven wrong.






CurveLight said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> FA puts on CD concerts. Therefore if you go to a CD concert sponsored by FA you are supporting FA. Supporting the policies that kill our troops is essentially the same as killing our troops by proxy. Basic logic, no?
> 
> Therefore, according to YOUR logic, going to a CD concert is the same as killing our troops.
> 
> You said it. You continue to refuse to own up to it. Keep weaseling, deflecting and projecting though. We've all come to expect it from you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You. Are. One. Dumb. ****.
> 
> FA does not put on the concerts you fuxxing reject.  FC puts on the concerts.
> https://freedomconcerts.com/
Click to expand...


So what the hell was the point in even making this distinction then? Just wanted to hear your gums flap in the breeze some more with another worthless non-sequiter? Be my guest then.


----------



## CurveLight

RadiomanATL said:


> never said supporting FC is okie dokie but thank you for proving again you will lie when you are proven wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> FA puts on CD concerts. Therefore if you go to a CD concert sponsored by FA you are supporting FA. Supporting the policies that kill our troops is essentially the same as killing our troops by proxy. Basic logic, no?
> 
> Therefore, according to YOUR logic, going to a CD concert is the same as killing our troops.
> 
> You said it. You continue to refuse to own up to it. Keep weaseling, deflecting and projecting though. We've all come to expect it from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You. Are. One. Dumb. ****.
> 
> FA does not put on the concerts you fuxxing reject.  FC puts on the concerts.
> https://freedomconcerts.com/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what the hell was the point in even making this distinction then? Just wanted to hear your gums flap in the breeze some more with another worthless non-sequiter? Be my guest then.
Click to expand...



How can you be this fuxxing stoopid?  Are you in a wheelchair and mentally/physically disabled?  (even if you aren't you should say you are to gain sympathy points for your stoopidity)


----------



## RadiomanATL

CurveLight said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never said supporting FC is okie dokie but thank you for proving again you will lie when you are proven wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> You. Are. One. Dumb. ****.
> 
> FA does not put on the concerts you fuxxing reject.  FC puts on the concerts.
> https://freedomconcerts.com/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what the hell was the point in even making this distinction then? *Just wanted to hear your gums flap in the breeze some more with another worthless non-sequiter?* Be my guest then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How can you be this fuxxing stoopid?  Are you in a wheelchair and mentally/physically disabled?  (even if you aren't you should say you are to gain sympathy points for your stoopidity)
Click to expand...


I guess I was correct.


----------



## Liability

CurveLight said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. The blog posting accuses Freedom Alliance of spending money intended for student scholarships on other expenses. This is FALSE. Freedom Alliance has distributed $3.4 million in Scholarships and created a Scholarship Trust Fund with the additional money that we have raised for that program. *That fund now contains $15 million, over $10 million of which has been raised by Hannity and the concerts.* Our scholarship program is *managed with the understanding that it will be needed for at least the next 20 years as there are children who will ultimately receive a scholarship who are now only a few years old.* As indicated on our Federal Form 990, *these funds are restricted and used only for future scholarships.*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.freedomalliance.org/images/pdf_and_largepics/freedom_alliance_response.pdf
> 
> What a scumbag smear campaign by the poseurs, especially under the circumstances.  Reality and truth keep punching you fucktards in your slimey faces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lol......you keep believing that "Scholarship Trust Fund" will be there you dummass Snitch Bitch.  You do realize you are being told that by the same guy who used a similar set up to illegally sell weapons to our enemies don't you?  Naw....EMO ***** like you are allergic to research and facts....and you will prove it again...
Click to expand...


You truly are unbelievably retarded, scumbag.

The fact is that tax filings are now on record with the US Government that the monies have been set aside.

Why the fuck wouldn't we believe that the scholarships will be available when the kids (now young) are ready for college in the future, you moron?

You think the folks at the Freedom Alliance are gonna steal the money after having reported it?  Clever scheme to hide the trail!  You imbecile.     Yeah, asshole, we GET the fact that you don't care for Olie North.  Big deal.  Nobody cares who you like or dislike,  You're still nothing but a douchebag.  But if you are so spectacularly retarded as to believe that Oliver North would engage in the theft of charitable donations FOR the BENEFIT of the children of wounded warriors, you are beyond stupid, you filthy troll.

By the way, I happen to PARTLY agree with you on one thing.  I believe that the Freedom Alliance (the group DOING the actual charity) is distinct from the Freedom Concerts people.  The FA people are obliged to file tax records open for public inspection.  I have not found any such tax filing for the Freedom Concert entity (Premiere) probably because they are not, themselves, a charitable entity.  They promote and sell, and that's a different kettle of fish.  On the other hand, the fact that some gas bag like Debbie S and an asshole like you can't see the tax filings for Freedom Concerts does NOT necesarily mean that they are stealing anything from anybody or planning to do so.  And some unnamed "source" telling Debbie S. that FC (Premiere) pays for Hannity's flights and Caddy's etc., also does not mean that it's true.


----------



## CurveLight

Did the Snitch Bitch have another EMO explosion?  Looks like it......


----------



## CurveLight

RadiomanATL said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what the hell was the point in even making this distinction then? *Just wanted to hear your gums flap in the breeze some more with another worthless non-sequiter?* Be my guest then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can you be this fuxxing stoopid?  Are you in a wheelchair and mentally/physically disabled?  (even if you aren't you should say you are to gain sympathy points for your stoopidity)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess I was correct.
Click to expand...



You are so awesome!


----------



## RadiomanATL

CurveLight said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can you be this fuxxing stoopid?  Are you in a wheelchair and mentally/physically disabled?  (even if you aren't you should say you are to gain sympathy points for your stoopidity)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I was correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are so awesome!
Click to expand...


I know.


----------



## Liability

CurveLight said:


> Did the Snitch Bitch have another EMO explosion?  Looks like it......



When the pussy lying coward, bent tight, cannot handle the facts, he does what comes naturally to her:  He lies. 

No "emo" anything.  Your endless reiteration of your standard  (boring, stale, insipid, uninspired) lie  doesn't change it from being a lie, ya maggoty asslicker.

It looks like you are exposed yet again as the compulsive dishonest hack lying pussy coward piece of shit you always are.


----------



## CurveLight

Snitch Bitch EMO alert!


----------



## Liability

CurveLight said:


> Snitch Bitch EMO alert!



^ pussy liar menstrual period alert.  Thar she flows!


----------



## Modbert

Hannity's charity vows to rebut fraud charges -- someday - What's Sean Hannity up to now? - Salon.com



> *But Kilgannon offered no further detail than a week earlier, when he and North posted an answer to similar accusations by conservative blogger Debbie Schlussel, *who quoted inside sources saying that Hannity squandered funds supposedly raised to benefit veterans and their children. She also performed her own examination of the charity's tax returns, but both Hannity and Kilgannon rebuffed her attempts to question them about her troubling discoveries.
> 
> The CREW complaints, posted on the watchdog group's Web site, provide considerable detail about the facts uncovered in its investigation of Freedom Alliance. Among the documents cached on the site is a contract showing that proceeds from the concert tour are actually controlled by Premiere Marketing, a Tennessee speakers agency that represents Hannity and North, and its president, Duane Ward.





> *At the heart of the CREW complaints* -- and the questions raised about the Freedom Alliance by Schlussel -- is how much of the total that Hannity and North promised to devote to scholarships for the children of wounded and deceased veterans was spent on that worthy purpose. The data compiled by CREW's researchers from Freedom Alliance's own IRS 990 forms show that in every year since 2003, when the concert tours began, the organization has spent more on postage and printing combined (and on salaries) than on "grants" -- and far more on "expenses."





> *In 2007, for example, the charity collected nearly $12.5 million in revenue *-- of which $1 million was spent on "fundraising," $200,000 on consulting, $1.4 million on postage, $1.1 million on printing, and $500,000 on "conferences." Another $1.4 million went to salaries*. But that year, the Freedom Alliance reported making grants of only $895,347, *while retaining "net assets" of over $19 million.
> 
> Although Kilgannon claims that his organization "not only meets, but exceeds standards of program efficiency set by most charity regulators,"* the gold standard is the American Institute of Philanthropy, whose grading of Freedom Alliance in recent years has been dismally low. AIP doesn't post the grades of the worst charities on its Web site, but in December 2009, according to CREW, the organization got a "D," the same as in December 2008 -- which represented only a slight improvement over the "F" it received in both December 2006 and December 2007*.





> Yet evaluation of Freedom Alliance has been difficult for AIP and other charity watchdogs. Answering inquiries from CREW during its investigation, an AIP official noted: *"Freedom Alliance has repeatedly failed to respond to our requests for financial information, which is why they are listed with 'closed-book' status in the [AIP] Guide*. The closed-book status does not affect the letter grade we assign to a charity.* However, many donors like to consider a charity's willingness to be transparent when considering whether or not a given charity is worthy of their donation*, so we list a charity's open or closed-book status as additional information."



Do Hannity and North operate a "charitable" fraud? - Joe Conason - Salon.com



> According to complaints filed with the Federal Trade Commission and the IRS, the two right-wing icons have exploited American veterans for personal and partisan gain. The actions filed by Citizens for Responsibility and Ethics in Washington accuse Hannity and North of misusing millions of dollars collected by the Freedom Alliance, a charity they promote and control.





> *But now CREW, which had been investigating the same allegations independently before Schlussel posted her warning,* has completed its own probe and filed legal actions before the two federal agencies.





> *The CREW complaint to the FTC charges that "Hannity and Freedom Concerts have engaged in illegal and deceptive marketing practices by suggesting that all money generated by ticket sales for the Freedom Concerts he sponsors each summer goes to scholarships for children of killed and wounded service members*." Duane Ward, the promoter who heads Premiere Marketing, which produces the concerts, also runs Premiere Speakers Bureau -- which exclusively represents Hannity and North. *"After staging the concerts, Premiere donates an unknown portion of the concert proceeds to the Freedom Alliance," according to CREW.*





> CREW points out that Hannity often promotes the concerts on his radio and television broadcasts, *claiming: "Every penny, 100 percent of the donations are applied to the Freedom Alliance scholarship fund." Appearing with Hannity, North has said: "There&#8217;s no overhead. There&#8217;s no expenses taken out. Every penny that&#8217;s donated or that&#8217;s raised through things like the Freedom Concerts goes to the scholarship fund.*"





> *In its IRS complaint against Freedom Alliance, CREW says that the group&#8217;s charitable tax status should be voided because it has engaged in "prohibited political activities" such as its annual "Freedom Cruise" with Republican politicians, including Newt Gingrich and Michael Steele.*


----------

